# ¿Tester - Multímetro averiado, roto, descompuesto ?



## Marcelo (Ago 1, 2005)

Saludos a todos.

La verdad que estoy de mala racha últimamente.
La última vez que utilicé mi multímetro  (BK PRECISION Modelo 388A) funcionaba perfectamente, pero cuando lo fuí a utilizar hoy me di cuenta que se había vuelto loco.

Sin conectar las puntas de prueba, el display actúa como un contador hacia arriba y hacia abajo, luego marca overlay (OV.  fin de escala). Si lo apago y lo prendo nuevamente  arroja medidas aleatorias pero comienza a "contar"  nuevamente luego de un rato. No importa en la escala que lo coloque o si está en óhmetro, voltímetro, amperímetro, etc.

Lo desarmé y verifiqué lo que pude con otro tester más pequeño.

En realidad los componentes son todos discretos a excepción del manejador de display.

En resumen tiene:

4 Transistores  BJT  SC1959 TO92 
1  Transistor K30A N-Channel JFET también TO92
5 Amplificadores operacionales  JFET JRC-062D duales (chip de 8 patas)
Lo demás son componentes discretos y 1 puente rectificador, los fusibles y shunts

El tester tiene 2 placas separadas: 1 para el control del display y la otra para los circuitos de medición, conectadas entre si por espadines (una encima de la otra)

Los 4 transistores SC1959 marcan  en la escala de óhmetro más baja lo siguiente:
Colector -Base: Abierto
Emisor - Base: 0.004 ohm
lo cuales parecieran estar en corto, pero.... los 4?  

El display no marca en ningún momento símbolos extraños o "basura".

Las preguntas que tengo son:

1) Alguien sabría donde puedo conseguir el esquema circuital de ese aparato? En internet ni por casualidad lo consigo.
2) Tienen idea de donde podría estar la falla: en el circuito del Display o en el de medición?  Me pareciera que el display funciona correctamente.

A ver si me pueden dar una ayudita por favor.

Gracias.


----------



## Nacho (Ago 2, 2005)

Hola Marcelo, estuve revisando la hoja de datos del transistor que mencionas (2SC1959 -> ECG85) y según tus mediciones la juntura base-emisor esta en corto, pero esto solo es cierto si las mediciones las realizaste con el transistor fuera del circuito. Si mediste el transistor sin retirarlo, lo que estas midiendo es una resistencia equivalente asociada a esos dos pines.

En cuanto al problema en general, me parece que ese comportamiento tan errático se debe a algún ruido, posiblemente debido por la condensación de la humedad del ambiente dentro del multimetro. Te recomiendo que limpies todo el impreso con alcohol isopropilico.

Saludos.


----------



## Marcelo (Ago 2, 2005)

Hola Nacho, gracias por tu respuesta y sugerencias.  
Descubrí que el multímetro tenía un problemita en el conmutador. Una de las patitas de cobre no hacía buen contacto. Debe ser por el stress de darle vuelta a la perilla.
Siempre tengo cuidado de no tener conectadas las puntas de prueba al escoger una escala y darle vueltas a la perilla con cuidado, pero....
Se me ocurrió revisarla a fondo por lo que dijiste sobre la humedad y allí me di cuenta.
De paso limpié el circuito con alcohol y freón, como me recomendastes.
Saludos.
Marcelo.


----------



## ben9 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hola!!  Tengo un problema y es el siguiente.  Por ejemplo, tengo un adaptador (transformador) que dice: output 9V.  Se supone que si medimos voltaje con un multímetro digital me tendrian que aparecer mas o menos los 9V, pero no es así. 

Resulta que en mi multímetro me aparecen son como 14,5V.  Así mismo me pasa con innumerables adaptadores o transformadores que tengo (la medida es mucho mayor de la que aparece indicada en el adaptador).  Podría pensar que mi multimetro esta dañado, pero mido por ejemplo una pila de 9V y la lectura de mi multimetro es mas o menos 9V. 

A que se debe esto? Ayudenme por favor 

P.D. Tengo tambien una fuente diseñada con un LM317. Los voltajes que, haciendo calculos debería obtener, son los que aparecen tambien en mi multímetro, o sea que en este caso también coinciden.


----------



## juanfrancosorin (Jun 14, 2006)

Fijate de que cuando midas la salida del transformador , el multimetro se encuentre con la perilla en AC.
El multimetro es de los comunes?


----------



## ben9 (Jun 15, 2006)

gracias!!!  bueno..primero que todo no entiendo por que poner la perilla en AC en este caso el problema esta con la directa. Los adptadores que tengo son como 20, de celulares, juegos etc. Todos ellos dicen cuanto es el OUTPUT (DC) y de cuanto es el amperaje etc.  pero ninguno de ellos coincide con lo que yo mido.  (el voltaje que indica mi multimetro es mucho mayor) La verdad el multimetro digital es una baratija, pero lo mismo obtengo con otros dos multimetros analogicos que tengo.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 15, 2006)

ben9 dijo:
			
		

> Hola!!  Tengo un problema y es el siguiente.  Por ejemplo, tengo un adaptador (transformador) que dice: output 9V.  Se supone que si medimos voltaje con un multímetro digital me tendrian que aparecer mas o menos los 9V, pero no es así.
> 
> Resulta que en mi multímetro me aparecen son como 14,5V.  Así mismo me pasa con innumerables adaptadores o transformadores que tengo (la medida es mucho mayor de la que aparece indicada en el adaptador).  Podría pensar que mi multimetro esta dañado, pero mido por ejemplo una pila de 9V y la lectura de mi multimetro es mas o menos 9V.
> 
> ...



Lo que pasa es que esos adaptadores casi siempre o marcan el valor eficáz o el pico.

Al parecer su multímetro esta dándole el valor pico, el eficáz se calcula pico x.707=14.5x.707=10.2525.

Esta midiendo ya la salida del adaptador? o la salida de transformador? est amidiendo con el multíemtro en DC o AC?

Saludos


----------



## ben9 (Jun 15, 2006)

gracias.   en la escala de:     
          ____
V -----

creo que eso es Voltaje de directa (DC) y estoy midiendo  a la salida del adaptador. a ver si me ayudas te doy unos valores:

por ejemplo:

con el de una organeta: "output  DC 9.0V" me marca 15.6

donde puedo encontrar lo de valor pico, eficaz yeso? gracias


----------



## juanfrancosorin (Jun 16, 2006)

puedes ver algo en esta pagina acerca de valor eficaz y pico, igualmente en internet existe mucha información acerca de este tema. http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_rms_promedio.asp
En cuanto al voltimetro me parece que lo tienes en dc, para acegurarte fijate que los voltimetros digitales  mas baratos en la escala de dc van desde 200mv hasta 1000v y la escala de ac van de 200v a 750v, por lo menos asi es el mio.
Si efectuas una medicion en dc ejem un pila o un adaptador que diga output 9vdc estaras estaras midiendo el valor eficaz o sea lo que te dice la etiqueta.
Si efectuas una medicion de un transformador o adaptaodor que dice output 9vac tambien el voltimetro te indicara el valor eficaz o sea los 9v. 
El valor pico lo tienes en una alterna pero lo debes calcular ejem un transformador que diga output 9vac tendra un pico de aprox 13v. dedbido a 9 /0.707.
Espero poder ayudarte en algo.


----------



## sir rodrigo (Jun 16, 2006)

hola!!... lo que tambien puedes hacer es tomar la fuente con el LM317 y ponerle una
resistencia variable (potenciómetro) e ir variando la tensión, entonces mides la salida, debería ir variando de acuerdo a la salida de voltaje que tu permitas con el potenciómetro-

ATTE Sir Rodrigo.-


----------



## Ehecatl (Jun 16, 2006)

Creo que el problema de esos adaptadores es que son dispositivos no regulados, el voltaje que viene indicado sólo lo dan (y eso de manera aproximada) cuando están bajo un régimen de carga nominal, si se miden sin carga, darán valores mucho más altos, llegando a veces casi al doble.


----------



## l_007 (Jun 16, 2006)

buen punto el de Ehecatl, podria ser tambien la tension de la linea que alimenta al cargador?


----------



## Time (Jul 7, 2006)

que tal, primero trata de estableser si las medidas que has hecho son en dc "o" ca. La otra posibilidad es hacer una comparacion de medidas con otro instrumento, Suerte.





			
				ben9 dijo:
			
		

> Hola!!  Tengo un problema y es el siguiente.  Por ejemplo, tengo un adaptador (transformador) que dice: output 9V.  Se supone que si medimos voltaje con un multímetro digital me tendrian que aparecer mas o menos los 9V, pero no es así.
> 
> Resulta que en mi multímetro me aparecen son como 14,5V.  Así mismo me pasa con innumerables adaptadores o transformadores que tengo (la medida es mucho mayor de la que aparece indicada en el adaptador).  Podría pensar que mi multimetro esta dañado, pero mido por ejemplo una pila de 9V y la lectura de mi multimetro es mas o menos 9V.
> 
> ...


----------



## newlin (Ago 31, 2006)

chamo tambien puedes verificar, yo he tenido muchos transformadores en mi poder (genericos por decirle asi) y siempre dan mas salida de la que deberia, asi que opte por usar adaptadores inteligentes, que no usa un transformadorr para reducir el voltaje sino una pequeña bobina de choque y un arreglo de elementos que permite bajar el voltaje y rectificarlo a DC y me entraga una salida de 1,2 A y un voltaje estable, ese ha sido el remedio para varios equipos de medicion que presentaban inestabilidad


----------



## renzo1589 (Ene 5, 2008)

bueno hola a todos tengo problemas con mi multimetro ya que este a la horade marcar ohmios no lo hace se aloca pero las funciones de tension  si funcionan alguien podria ayudarme  cual sera el problema ops:


----------



## JAVIERTXU (Ene 6, 2008)

La función  óhmetro  tiene un rango máximo. Supongo que la resistencia que quieres medir está fuera de ese rango. Lo mejor es tener un óhmetro con autorrango.


----------



## El nombre (Ene 6, 2008)

Tambien puede ocurrir que en alguna ocasion has medido tensión con el ohmetro. Al romper ciertos fusibles de protección se queda el ohmetro averiado.
En posición de reposos no te mide infinito, seguramente.

Saludos


----------



## pablobermejo (Feb 26, 2008)

Muchachos, resulta que preste el tester,    y ahora que lo necesito no me funciona, mas puntualmente no puedo medir la continuidad, si puedo medir tensiones.. , lo abrí y el fusible esta quemado, lo reemplace pero sigue sin funcionar. que puedo hacer? help!

Gracias!


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 26, 2008)

si el fuse estaba roto seguro qe intentaron medir tensión con las puntas puestas en medicion de intencidad.......busca pistas rotas siguiendo a partir dedonde esta el fuse y metele un puente...es muy dificil ayudarte en este tema pero almenos ya tienes por donde empezar...SUERTE


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2008)

Busca tambien resistencia rotas, con muestras de recalentamiento o quemadas.


----------



## El nombre (Feb 26, 2008)

Tipica averia cuado mides tension con el ohmetro. Puedo regalar alguno de los que tengo prestado. Se queda como si conectases una R continuamente.

Suelen ser unas R o Fuses  que colocan de proteccion. hala! a ver quien tiene un esquema y pa el.


----------



## pablobermejo (Feb 27, 2008)

mil gracias a todos! le voy a meter mano y aviso !  :mrgreen:


----------



## juampi92 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hola
Ayer compre un tester digital de los comunes (los amarillos sin muchas cosas). Lo abro, busco una indicación de polaridad pero como estaba borrosa probé la batería como venía. No lo pude hacer arrancar de ninguna forma. Revisé el fusible y el tester parece en buen estado, sin signos de corto.  
Puede ser que poner la batería al reves haya quemado el tester?
 
Gracias de antemano
Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 14, 2008)

juampi92 dijo:
			
		

> Puede ser que poner la batería al reves haya quemado el tester?


Seguro.


----------



## menduco (Mar 14, 2008)

lamento decirte esto..... pero lo mas seguro es que sea eso,ahora te hago una pregunta... probaste el tester cuando lo compraste? porque eso debe hacerse siempre y me extraña que el tester no alla venido con pilas o baterias incluidas


----------



## juampi92 (Mar 14, 2008)

menduco dijo:
			
		

> probaste el tester cuando lo compraste? porque eso debe hacerse siempre y me extraña que el tester no alla venido con pilas o baterias incluidas



No, no lo probé. Venía cerrado totalmente y sin la batería.


----------



## menduco (Mar 14, 2008)

mmm..  que raro porque por mas barato que sea biene seguro con una bateria,lo mas probable como te dije anteriormente es que no tenga arreglo, ante la duda volve a donde lo compraste y fijate que podes hacer sino pasa por una casa de servicio tecnico y que lo miren para ver si te pueden dar una mano,desde ya te digo que vas a tener que comprarte uno bueno  y probalo antes sino no lo lleves,t digo porque ami me paso eso con el primer tester que me compre , de lo ancioso que estaba lo lleve sin probarlo y cuando llegue a casa no andaba asi que volvi a la electronica y por poco la doy vuelta hasta que me lo cambiaron.

bueno que te sirva de experiencia, saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 14, 2008)

Si es uno de esos baratitos, proba que te lo cambien y sino mala suerte, no vale la pena ni pensar en repararlo creo yo.
Yo tengo uno de esos de 3 dolares pero me vino con bateria y lo probe antes de comprarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## juampi92 (Mar 14, 2008)

Tienen razón, voy a intentar cambiarlo y si no me servirá por lo menos para acordarme de probar los tester en el lugar y no poner baterías sin estar seguro de la posición. No conviene intentar arreglarlo.

Gracias por la ayuda.!  

pd: hay que cerrar el tema o marcarlo solucionado? porque soy nuevo en este foro.

Gracias nuevamente


----------



## menduco (Mar 14, 2008)

no hace falta,si queres podes escribir un mensaje aqui mismo pidiendo al moderador que cierre definitivamente este tema,

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2008)

La semana pasada no pude con el "Vicio" y me compre uno bastante monono (Lindo) por 3,70 U$ con medidor de ganancia de transistores, buzzer y las huevadas habituales, lo mejor del caso es que ! Andubo ¡ 

Claro que en cuanto llegue a casa tome mi fiel destornillador Phillips y procedi al desarme y
 ¡ OH ¡ Nueva sorpresa, armado prolijo, sin integrados, solo un hibrido (Gota de epoxi sobre la placa misma)

Si a alguien le interesa, posteo donde lo consegui (Esto es Bs.As. Capital federal)


----------



## juampi92 (Mar 15, 2008)

ok,
gracias a todos
moderador: puede cerrar el tema.


----------



## pablo_anzen (May 19, 2008)

Tengo una problema, veran al medir la DC de un pequeño transformador que en sus indicaciones tiene una salida de voltaje de 7.5v, pero al medirlo con el multitester salia que tenia 12v, asi fui probando uno por uno pero en todos me salia el mismo valor, luego compre uno nuevo y sorpresa seguia el mismo voltaje de 12v cuando deberia ser 7.5v

Es posible que mi multitester se aya malogrado? y de que manera podria repararlo.
Otra pregunta es: si cuando mido en AC o DC toma la energia del voltaje? o la pila es necesaria para que pueda medir correctamente el voltaje deseado

GRacias por sus respuestas de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (May 19, 2008)

Si tu multimetro es analogico (De aguja) NO necesita bateria para medir tension.
Si es electronico (Digital) SI

¿ Estas poniendo el multimetro en la escala correcta de DC o AC ?


----------



## erkillo (May 20, 2008)

Es un transformador sin rectficador lo que mides? En ese caso deberas medir en AC.


----------



## Eduardo (May 20, 2008)

Y?....   El cajero automatico tampoco me marca los fondos que deseo...

Si estas midiendo la salida de un adaptador es correcto;  los 7.5V corresponden a la salida de alterna del transformador, internamente se rectifican y como tiene un capacitor, se carga al valor de pico (10.5V).  
Esa diferencia entre los 10.5 teoricos y los 12V que mediste se puede atribuir a que le estas dando una buena redondeada , a que no sean exactos los 7.5V de alterna y a que tu tester se este quedando sin pilas (algunos marcan *bastante mas* de lo real cuando les cae la bateria).


----------



## Fogonazo (May 20, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Y?....   El cajero automatico tampoco me marca los fondos que deseo...



El microprocesador que cuenta los billetes de tu cuenta seguramente se averio.


----------



## fernandob (May 20, 2008)

muchachos, ademas de que quizas ni tenga idea y le este pifiando en la escala tengan en cuenta que los transformadores chinos.......perdon.....las fuentes chinas son un asquito, cuando dicen 7,5vcc te entregan 14vcc EN VACIO.
los chinos lo calculan con carga (o usan numeros chinos.....no se).

yo cuando vendia esas fuentes, por ejemplo la que tengo a mi vista ahora en el contestador o la mido (con la carga) comienzo con la perilla d eregulacion en minimo.
o le decia al cliente que comience en minimo y vaya subiendo, hasyta que el aparato funcione (rezo por que sea carga fija).

en fin, hasta he comprado chinas que son tan kk que no las pude usar por que se calientan y mucho sin carga.

las baratas chongas son una cosa.

mas caras las que llaman estabilizadas.


----------



## pablo_anzen (May 22, 2008)

Perdon por no dar todos los datos del multitester, es un multitester analogico, y si lo probe con otras fuentes mas, de diferentes voltajes pero siempre obtengo el mismo resultado, mas voltaje que el normal, entenderia que pudiera pasar medio voltio pero no es asi, lo pongo en el rango de 10v para medir el de 7.5 v en DC pero al hacerlo la aguja se va de frente al extremo, asi que tengo que ponerlo en el rango de 0 a 50v de DC ahi es donde me doy cuenta que da un aprox de 12v, no puedo cambiar las pilas porque estoy en un lugar donde no hay tiendas ni nada de eso.

Por eso mi otra pregunta era si las pilas intervenian cuando se mide DC o AC o es que cogen de la misma, el multitester que tengo funcion con una bateria de 9V y 2 pilas AA de 1.5v


----------



## elaficionado (May 22, 2008)

Hola.
Las pilas (baterías) de tu multimétro es para la función que mide los ohmios, la continuidad.
Una pregunta, ¿cuándo mides una pila o batería, la medida también es errónea?
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## MaMu (May 23, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> _Eduardo_ dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El S.E.U.O. es una "avería" tan perfecta que siempre redondea a favor del Banco.


----------



## llobmar (Jun 3, 2008)

Resulta que estaba con el multimetro, un dvm 891, en posicion de medir continuidad y me parece a mi que algo malo hice, lo mas seguro meterle 220V, porque ahora no para de pitar como si hubiese continuidad y da lo mismo en que posicion coloque la ruedecita, solo con encenderlo.
Creo que voy a quitar uno de los dos cables que va al zumbador y medire continuidad midiendo resistencia pero quizá a alguien se le ocurra algo y me ayude.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 3, 2008)

Tiralo a la basura y ve a la tienda a comprarte otro

O mejor, mira de desarmarlo y ver si rescatas algo que no se alla quemado.

Es poco cruel, pero se debe haber quemado algo muy serio y repararlo te saldra mas caro que uno nuevo.


----------



## boximil1 (Jun 4, 2008)

hola, fue muy rapido al tacho...
mas alla de pitar que se arregla con lo que pusiste que es sacarle el buzzer.
efectua mediciones ?
mide tension ?
corriente ?
alguna cosa .

por que si en alguna escala te funciona guardalo y lo ussas (si no podes reparar lo demas que como bien te dijeron no vale la pena) lo usas como voltimetro de panel.

saludos


----------



## llobmar (Jun 4, 2008)

Si funciona todo perfectamente, pero todo. Lo unico que en cuanto lo enciendo pita como si estuviese midiendo continuidad y no deja de pitar hasta que lo apago. Pero mide todo sin problemas.
Me vale para todo lo unico que para medir continuidad a partir de ahora mido resistencia porque como siempre pita pues no me entero.
La cosa es que voy a quitar el zumbador porque el zumbido puede resultar molesto pero quiza alguno de vosotros sabe como funciona el medidor de continuidad de un multimetro. No parece que haya nada quemado.


----------



## boximil1 (Jun 4, 2008)

si lo que ocurre es lo que decis que ocure entonces a mi se me ocurre que si seguis con la vista al buzzer debe ser controlado por un transistor que quizas se puso en corto (raro me parece) .
lo cambias y listo.
si viene directo de un CI entonces alpiste perdiste, sacale el buzzer asi no gastas pila al cuete y no tenes que tomarte luego un nervocalm por el dolor de cabeza.

saludos


----------



## _Maxi (Jul 9, 2009)

Hola gente, como va?

Hace unos meses compré un tester barato como para empezar.. un Zurich ZR-160.. me habrá salido 16 pesos argentinos.

El tema es que hoy sin querer lo conecté a medir tensión alterna (220) estando en modo continuidad... me tiró unos chispasos desde adentro y dejó de funcionar.

Tiene algun tipo de protección o ya murió? En ese caso, recomiendan algún modelo en especial? Algo por 40 pesos argentinos. más no quiero gastar ya q soy aficionado/amateur 

Chao, gracias.


----------



## fer_b (Jul 9, 2009)

Vos mismo dijiste que dejo de funcionar luego de los chispazos, esos testers debido a que son baratos no tiene ningun tipo de proteccion o sea que ahora vas a tener que comprarte otro

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Jul 10, 2009)

Probablemente se quemó el circuito integrado, es decir que murió y ya no se puede recuperar. Pero como no se como es el tal multímetro, tampoco se que es lo que querés. Te recomiendo que vayas a la casa de electrónica, y elijas el que mas te convenza. Mas o menos se puede deducir la calidad viéndolo así por arriba. También, depende de las funciones que necesites, pero por lo menos a mi me sirve cualquiera de esos "genéricos", total tampoco le doy un uso muy intensivo...
Yo por acá tengo uno de esos digitales baratitos, que ni tiene marca, pero se ve bien y para lo que yo lo uso da y sobra.  
También he visto algunos que tiene frecuencímetro, capacímetro, y no se cuantas cosas mas, si te da el presupuesto estaría interesante... Pero al fin y al cabo, esos instrumentos se pueden construir y probablemente tengan mucha mas calidad de la que puedan integrar en un tester.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 10, 2009)

Abrelo y mira a ver si eiene algún fusible o algo por el estilo


----------



## jorge quartino (Jul 10, 2009)

Tengo para reparar un tester TES 2201 el defecto que tiene en la escala de Ohms, marca cualquier número a circuito abierto en lugar de"l"·de sobre rango o infinito, deben haber medido tensión en la escala de Ohms necesitaría el circuito del mismo para poder deteminar que componente esta deteriorado


----------



## neutron (Jul 10, 2009)

compra otro


----------



## jorge quartino (Jul 12, 2009)

Si seria tan facil ni me hubiese calentado en postearlo ... 

alguna otra brillante idea ... ?


----------



## Rafaele (Ago 30, 2009)

Hola a todos, sucede q mi multimetro esta midiento un valor de 20 milivoltios sin estar midiendo alguna carga (puntas al aire), sera q esta dañado???, otra cosa , uno podria dañar un multimetro si mide una señar ac de unos 120 v con el multimetro en dc?? gracias, espero q alguen me colabore


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Ago 30, 2009)

No, no se daña simplemente no muestra nada o un valor cualquiera, me ha pasado y anda bien. Siempre fijate bien en que valor lo medis y si no sabes el valor *empeza por el más grande*; si estas midiendo corriente y pensas es baja, lo pones en 200mA y resulto ser de 1 amper vas a tener que comprar un fusible nuevo.

Saludos

PD: evitá usar lenguaje sms, no pongas "q".


----------



## snowboard (Ago 30, 2009)

Sobre lo segundo, no pasa nada si lo tienes en DC y mides AC, te va  a dar cero (porque la Vmed de una onda sinusoidal es 0).

saludos


----------



## ELIUSM (Ago 30, 2009)

HOla a todos!

Una pregunta parecida:
Mi téster mide también, frecuencia. Lo he probado con un generador de frecuencia, pero ese generador generaba a 5V. PEro, qué pasa si meto al enchufe y pretendo medir 50 Hz? No reventará mi tester con ese voltaje?, y además, ese medidor de frecuencia podrá medir seales sinusoidales?

Esas son mis preguntas. Ahora una anécdota:

Mi papá quiso medir el voltaje del enchufe, claro que con la idea de medir AC y 220V. Lo hizo porque tenía la sospecha de que salía mucho menos (al rededor de 180V), y su sospecha era cierta. Lo que ocurrió es, que no se dio cuenta para dónde apuntaba la perilla de las escalas, y la puso con el puntero mirando para el lado contrario de la parte de medición que decía 500V AC, midiendo en verdad 250mA. El téster voló por los aires!!!
Un minuto de silencio por el, ... era un excelente téster análogo, hasta hoy todavía quisiera tener uno como ese.

Ya, saludos!


----------



## Rafaele (Ago 31, 2009)

Vegetal Digital dijo:


> No, no se daña simplemente no muestra nada o un valor cualquiera, me ha pasado y anda bien. Siempre fijate bien en que valor lo medis y si no sabes el valor *empeza por el más grande*; si estas midiendo corriente y pensas es baja, lo pones en 200mA y resulto ser de 1 amper vas a tener que comprar un fusible nuevo.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> PD: evitá usar lenguaje sms, no pongas "q".



Oye muchas gracias por la información


----------



## junior90 (Sep 3, 2009)

la verdad no creo que tengas ningún problema al conectarlo a una señal sinusoidal pero deberías buscar el manual porque tampoco quiero que me cobres el tester si se te daña


----------



## goekone (Nov 29, 2009)

Muy buenas, lo primero decir que soy novato en esto de la electronica.

Hace poco compre un multimetro barato (de esos de los chinos) concretamente este http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29234
Desde el primer momento no he conseguido hacer que funcione de forma correcta. Aclarar que hace unos dias no sabia ni usar un multimetro pero lo busque en internet y es bastante sencillo, asique no creo que el problema sea que este haciendo algo mal.
Describire un poco lo que le sucede:

1- En casi cualquier posicion del selector y con las pinzas al aire (sin medir nada) nunca marca 0.00 marca numeros aleatorios y no siempre son valores muy bajos, a veces son bastante altos.
2- Al intentar medir cualquier pila, siempre marca 1. ya sea en la escala correcta (por ejemplo escala de 2v para pilas de 1.5v) o en el resto de escalas de voltaje de corriente directa. Si le doy la vuelta a la pila, se da cuenta y me marca -1. Al retirar la pila el valor de 1. o -1. se mantiene fijo en la pantalla en vez de mostrar 0.00 o cualquier otro valor.
3- Midiendo el voltaje del enchufe, con el selector en V corriente alterna y escala de 750v para medir 220v, durante un segundo marca valores en torno a los 750 y poco a poco va bajando el valor hasta 0.00
4- Midiendo resistencias siempre marca 0.00, sea cual sea la resistencia y sea cual sea la escala (tanto la correcta como incorrectas).
5- En la posicion de comprobacion de continuidad si parece que funcione ya que poniendo las pinzas en los extremos de cables o piezas metalicas pita y marca diferentes valores.

¿Alguien podria ayudarme? decirme si creeis que estoy haciendo algo mal, si creeis que el multimetro esta estropeado, si puedo hacer alguna prueba para comprobarlo etc...

Muchas gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 30, 2009)

Sigue el siguiente procedimiento:
1. leer y ENTENDER el manual
2. ponle pilas nuevas
3. Revisa que los cables de las puntas tengan continuidad.

Si aun sigue fallando... hno:

4. Llevarlo al almacen a que te lo cambien...
5. Si no te lo cambian... botalo o desarmalo para partes y
6. Ahorra mas dinero y compra un instrumento de calidad...
Saludos


----------



## junior90 (Nov 30, 2009)

has intentado medir corriente?lo hiciste de forma correcta?porque si no es posible que se halla dañado el fusible.desarmalo y mira a ver que tal esta.


----------



## goekone (Nov 30, 2009)

Gracias por las respuestas. El manual no creo que pueda leerlo, solo viene en chino jeje, pero antes de usarlo busque en internet y aprendi a usarlo. Los cables si tienen continuidad. La pila aparentemente esta bien. Nunca he intentado medir corrinete, pero aun asi ya lo desarme para ver si veia algo y el fusible estaba bien.
¿Alguna otra idea?


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 30, 2009)

para medir corriente se mide en serie una pinza al cable y otra a lo que quieras conectar ej. una lampara 

debes tener algo conectado si no no prodas medir corriente 

pero anda y cambialo 

saludos.


----------



## electropsychedelic (Dic 29, 2009)

Hola a todos,

El multimetro que me compre, no es marca "Don Baratin" pero tampoco es un Fluke. No obstante la pagina web del fabricante es de lo peor ya que solo trae un catalogo y no manuales ni nada, y el multimetro venia sin manual.

Bueno, resulta que midiendo voltaje en la escala "20" o "200" de DC, me suelta ~9.0 V midiendo una pila de ese voltaje.
Tambien midiendo en AC un toma de la energia me suelta los ~120.0 que deberia.

Pero intentando con varios adaptadores de corriente, ya sea de celular que sueltan alrededor de 5V o algunos multi-voltaje que se configuran a 3, 5, 9, 12 (bueno creo que ya me hago entender), ninguno me da el voltaje esperado.
Por ejemplo con uno de 12V me suelta algo asi como ~19V y con uno de 5V me suelta algo asi como ~8V. Incluso saque una proporcion y es como si el multimetro me reportara un factor de 1.6x.
En algunos casos incluso no reporta nada (0.0).

Lo que hago para medir los adaptadores es meter el cable rojo adentro del conector y el negro por fuera.

Alguna idea de por que se presenta este comportamiento, o es algo natural?
(El voltaje para el caso de los adaptadores lo mido en DC, al igual que la pila.

Gracias por su tiempo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 29, 2009)

No esperés que los adaptadores comunes te midan en vacío la tensión que *dicen *tener! Es muy común que los adapatdores baratos, sin carga, te den las tensiones que decís que has obtenido. Cuando los cargues, esa tensión va a bajar y se va a aproximar a la que vos esperás, pero ni se te ocurra usar esas fuentes para evaluar un multímetro...por que vas perdido.


----------



## MVB (Dic 29, 2009)

No es culpa del multimetro, no te preocupes, la gran mayoria de adpatores y cargadores de celular medidos sin carga dan valores muy altos,.
POr ejemplo un cargador de nokia diria tener 4.5v, si se mire da alrededos de 7.5 o 8v.

Yo tambien quede  cuando medi un cargador.

Saludos


----------



## electropsychedelic (Dic 29, 2009)

Ohhhhhh  Que descanso que siento....
Lo que no entiendo es que significa "sin carga" es decir que si los dejo por un periodo de tiempo digamos, media horita, ya deberian darme lo esperado?

O que me recomiendan que use como fuente de alimentacion, un cargador pero "fino" o costoso? Ya que voy como primer proyecto a construir un conversor de 12V a 5V y pues creo que necesito algo confiable que me de los 12V para empezar...


----------



## MVB (Dic 29, 2009)

Sin carga significa que no tiene conectado nada al otro lado que consuma energia, cuando se le conecta, el voltaje baja y queda en los niveles que dice dar.
Para alimentar proyectos NO recomiendo adaptadores de estos, es necesario tener una fuente de poder. Una de las razones principales es que la mayoría de estos adaptadores dan unos 500mA como máximo, y con esa intensidad seguro te quedaras corto en muchos proyectos.
MI recomendación es que construyas o compres una fuente, esta te durara mucho y la utilizaras en casi todo lo que hagas.
Yo por ejemplo lo que hice fue que coji una fuente de un pc viejo y de ahi saque 12 - 9 - 5 voltios. Con eso alimento casi todo lo que necesito.

saludos


----------



## electropsychedelic (Dic 29, 2009)

Ve que bacano. O sea que podria piratearme una de la empresa o comprarme una de esas baratongas de 450-500W no reales.
Muchas gracias a ambos por la ayuda y por el consejo!


----------



## LadyM (Ene 23, 2010)

Hola! Bueno resulta que me quemaron una amado multímetro analógico que tengo hace muchos años y que me resultó exelente... Identifiqué el problema, es una resistencia que se quemó hasta quedar morocha... quisiera reemplazarla pero no logro saber de que valor es... No pude encontrar el manual del tester... 

¿Alguien tiene alguna pagina para buscar o un tester igual al mio para poder decirme el valor?

El modelo es SK-140 y es marca KAISE... 

Agradeceria mucho la ayuda...

Saludos! *


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2010)

Y si, uno se encariña con estas cosas, *! ! Bienvenida al Foro ¡ ¡*

¿ Intentaste conseguir el dato directo con el fabricante ?:

https://web07.sslsv.com/www.kaise.com/SupportE.htm


----------



## LadyM (Ene 23, 2010)

Sisi probé pero no ofrecen mucha ayuda que digamos... 

Igual... Gracias por el aporte y por la bienvenida... *


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 23, 2010)

Hola.

Por casualidad sabes si la resistencia es del voltímetro, amperímetro u ohmímetro.
Sabes cuál es el Ohm/Volt.
Puedes poner fotos del tu multímetro (del medidor o display) para ver sus características.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## LadyM (Ene 23, 2010)

La resitencia es del Ohmetro... Y es una excelente idea lo de las fotos... Voy a subirlas dentro un ratito...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 23, 2010)

Has leído estos temas?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/circuitos-4-testers-analogos-18433/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/multimetro-kaise-sk300-23210/

No está el tuyo específicamente, pero deberías preguntar ahí, por que hay dos usuarios del foro que participaron en ellos y tal vez tengan el que buscas.


----------



## wacalo (Ene 23, 2010)

Una idea: Pueder conseguir un potenciómetro de ...digamos 100K, lo conectas donde va la resistencia quemada y usando una resistencia conocida como patrón, varías el potenciómetro hasta que la lectura del voltímetro marque el valor correcto.
Puedes intentarlo con diferentes potenciómetros hasta dar con el valor correcto de la resistencia.
Saludos.


----------



## LadyM (Ene 27, 2010)

Hola! Recién ahora pude ponerme a reparar mi multímetro... Encontré otra resistencia chamuscadilla gracias a dios en esa si puedo ver el código de colores... así que esperemos que pronto pueda darles la buena noticia de que pude arreglarlo... La verdad un animalito el que me lo rompió...

Muchas gracias por la ayuda!!

Saludos! *


----------



## miguelm203 (Abr 14, 2010)

hola. la cuestion es que de un dia para el otro el multimetro barato digital que tengo ``lee mal´´ en cualquier magnitud que lo seleccione. dejo las puntas al aire y mide por ejemplo 0.08 volt o cualquier otro numero en resistencia o capacitancia. y sacando las puntas es lo mismo. que sera lo ``roto´´  el display o que ? 
gracias
 ah tambien mide mal la temp.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2010)

. . . ¿le cambiaste la batería . . .  ?

Con poca batería suelen andar muuuuuuuuy mal .

Saludos!


----------



## alexus (Abr 14, 2010)

o falso contacto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2010)

Bien Alexus !

o lo conectó a 220Vca en la escala de ohms . . .  pero no quería ser tan funesto 

Saludos.


----------



## miguelm203 (Abr 14, 2010)

si cambie muchas baterias. eso del falso contacto en  donde podria ser ? ¿en cualquier lado ? en el display?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2010)

Si con las puntas en corto no marca cero en las escalas de Vdc , Vac , Y corriente ad/dc , te lo has cargado 

AGREGO: Si en esos testercitos , al cambiar la batería y probando cómo va , siquiera tocaste los bornes del portapilas con la batería invertida , murió !


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 14, 2010)

Hola.

El condón de las puntas puede estár malo.

En la posición de ohmímetro (la menor escala) usa un alambre y lo conectas entre el (+) y (-), debe darte la medida de corto circuito. Sí eso ocurre entonces uno (o ambos) de los cordones del multímetro está malo. 

Sí no mide corto circuito es tu multímetro el que está mal.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## miguelm203 (Abr 14, 2010)

con o sin puntas el display siempre queda en algo nunca se pone en 0 es un problemainterno pero no se que falla


----------



## alexus (Abr 14, 2010)

a mi me pasaba eso con la pinza amperiometrica, era falso contacto.


----------



## tomspangler (May 1, 2010)

Hola yo tengo un tester KAISE mod. SK 140 les mando unas fotos con los valores de las resistencias espero que sirvan .


----------



## idontcar3 (May 24, 2010)

Saludos forereos.

ya busque esta informacion en el foro y no pude encontra rmucha informacion util.

tengo un multimetro digital, D830B, chino al parecer.

resulta que lo compre hace un tanto.. y andaba joya.

pero de pronto.. marcaba los valores de DCV un poco mal.. los de 12 los hacia 9.. los de 5 los hacia 3 (tomando de referencia una fuente de laboratorio,claro).

ahora.. una bateria de 9v me la marca de 1 
al igual que con una de 3.6 recien recargada..  pareciera que trabaja a lo binario 

lo unico dañino que creo que pudo haberle pasado..
hace algun tiempo.. llovio y lo tenia en mi morral.. lo cubri con un sweter y lo guarde..no se mojo..solo por la humedad del sweter.

y en otra ocacion lo coloque a medir intesidad.. solo que,sin pensarlo dos veces lo conecte al toma corrientes (110ACV) y la punta roja salio disparada pero compre otro par y todo bien..

ya limpie la placa con alcohol isopropilico pero aun sigue de loco..ahora solo me sirve para medir circuitos abiertos o cerrados en opcion de ohmetro..

alguna sugerencia?.. me esta haciendo falta


----------



## boximil1 (May 24, 2010)

un saludo.

probaste el estado de la pila de alimentacion interna ????


----------



## Fogonazo (May 24, 2010)

Además de la batería baja, puede ser que la cinta conductora que une el display con el conversór tenga falsos contactos, lo que provoca presentaciones erróneas.


----------



## hugoboss (May 24, 2010)

esos errores de medicion suelen pasar cuando la bateria esta muy baja, o tal ves realizaste alguna medicion en la escala y rango equivocado y lo dañaste


----------



## idontcar3 (May 24, 2010)

boximil1 dijo:
			
		

> un saludo.
> 
> probaste el estado de la pila de alimentacion interna ????



pues no.. según el manual debería aparecer un icono de batería baja en el display



			
				hugoboss dijo:
			
		

> o tal ves realizaste alguna medicion en la escala y rango equivocado y lo dañaste



pudo ser eso que coloque a medir intensidad y lo metí a la alterna.

un dato curioso es que aveces las resistencias si me las mide precisas.

y la alterna si la mide bien.

probare la batería y si no.. supondré que tengo que comprar otro


----------



## idontcar3 (May 25, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Además de la batería baja, puede ser que la cinta conductora que une el display con el conversór tenga falsos contactos, lo que provoca presentaciones erróneas.



fogonazo hice esto:

lo desarme.
revise la cinta, todo bien
tome una bateria que tenia por ahi desde hace algun tiempo y se la coloque para ver si me daba el icono de bateria baja
y resulto que.. por unos minutos media de joya

la de 3.6v del telefono la marco de 4v y la que tenia adentro la marco de 10v~8v
pero luego volvio a ser binario.. solo 1 y 0


le coloque su bateria de nuevo.. y use una fuente.. esto me midio..

el de 3.3v marco 2v.. aceptable
el de 5v marco 3v.. 
el de 12v marco 8~9v
y lo mismo con la polarizacion invertida..

a todas estas nunca salio el icono de bateria baja.. he estado pensando en alimentarlo con una fuente de 9dcv a ver que pasa


----------



## antiworldx (May 25, 2010)

Tienes un problema de alguna soldadura fria o alguna resistencia rota. No te pongas a jugar con fuentes porque estara peor...


----------



## g.corallo (May 25, 2010)

hola por el precio de ese tipo de tester no vale la pena yo de esos tuve 3 son malisimos el indicador de bateria baja no sirve ne ese modelo una pregunta de que marca es?

saludos.


----------



## HADES (May 25, 2010)

Otra posibilidad aunque disculpen si puede sonar a una verdad fea es que es que por unos instantes hayas colocado mal la posicion del tester y por ende hayas dañado "sin querer queriendo" el tester y ya tenga daño interno.

Claro esta que ojala la bateria no se haya descargado salu2


----------



## idontcar3 (May 25, 2010)

g.corallo dijo:
			
		

> hola por el precio de ese tipo de tester no vale la pena yo de esos tuve 3 son malisimos el indicador de bateria baja no sirve ne ese modelo una pregunta de que marca es?
> 
> saludos.



decime vos la marca  estos chinitos..

ahi dos adjuntos del multimetro



			
				antiworldx dijo:
			
		

> Tienes un problema de alguna soldadura fria o alguna resistencia rota. No te pongas a jugar con fuentes porque estara peor...



uff y para revisar eso necesitaria otro no?



			
				SONIUS dijo:
			
		

> Otra posibilidad aunque disculpen si puede sonar a una verdad fea es que es que por unos instantes hayas colocado mal la posicion del tester y por ende hayas dañado "sin querer queriendo" el tester y ya tenga daño interno.
> 
> Claro esta que ojala la bateria no se haya descargado salu2



pueso.. sigo remarcando esa vez lo que coloque en medir intensidad [amperes(vease adjunto n# 3)]

y meti las puntas en el tomacorrientes de la red local (110ACV)

la roja salio disparada hechando chispas..

tuvo que ser eso 

por cierto.. buena imagen de los firebat.. aguante starcraft!

EDIT:

PD: no sabia que mi webcam tomara fotos nitidas.. aun tan de cerca


----------



## g.corallo (May 25, 2010)

hola si ese es al que me referia son malisimos yo tengo un ut-33d es muy bueno


----------



## HADES (May 26, 2010)

Que cosas Yo tengo un tester amarillo igual a esos por cierto que ya he notado que me desvaria con los ohms!!

PD. que bueno encontrar gente con el gusto por STARCRAFT!!


----------



## idontcar3 (May 26, 2010)

entonces.. sera que lo heche a perder con lo de haber medido intensidad en 110ACV?


----------



## g.corallo (May 26, 2010)

si esa seria una de las mas probables


----------



## sammaael (May 26, 2010)

> y meti las puntas en el tomacorrientes de la red local (110ACV)



tu problema no es el tester sino la forma de usarlo si querias medir corriente debes colocarlo en SERIE no en paralelo como lo hicste al meteer las puntas al tomacorrietes o enchufe como le llamen alla.... por eso revento! recuerda que un ampermetro tiene una resistencia bajisima lo que produjo que al conectarlo a 110V circulara a traves de el mucha corriente y puff murio..

a cualquiera le puede pasar....

Saludos


----------



## g.corallo (May 26, 2010)

si es asi ese tester no mide Amperes AC solo Amperes DC


----------



## sammaael (May 26, 2010)

si pero aunque los midiera no es factible meter las puntas al enchufe para medir corriente


----------



## g.corallo (May 26, 2010)

si ya lo se amperaje se mide en serie y voltaje en paralelo


----------



## idontcar3 (May 26, 2010)

sammaael dijo:
			
		

> si querias medir corriente debes colocarlo en SERIE
> a cualquiera le puede pasar....



es que ese dia estava emocionado y queria medir de todo 
como dice cacho

"si lo rompes aprendes, si no, no aprendes"


----------



## sammaael (May 26, 2010)

correcto. de seguro nunca mas conectas asi para medir corriente


----------



## idontcar3 (May 27, 2010)

sammaael dijo:
			
		

> correcto. de seguro nunca mas conectas asi para medir corriente



no señor  aprendi mi leccion.. muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Andresgne (Jun 28, 2010)

Hola gente, tengo un tester al cual le quiero cambiar el display.. tiene el original, quisiera saber si se le puede cambiar por uno retroiluminado o en su defecto ponerle los de segmentos iluminados, es mucho problemon?? por el tema del consumo de los display no me molestaria.. ya que pienso dejarlo fijo podria anularle la bateria original

ooo adaptarle un display a uno analógico.. que dicen??

Gracias


----------



## PalmaGodoy (Jul 5, 2010)

buenas amigos, tengo un pequeño gran problema con un multimetro digital (JH2500) de mi tio. Solo tenia que cambiarle los cables para ponerle unos nuevos, pero no, tuve que habrirlo y mirar el zumbador que tiene para la continuidad, que fallaba de vez en cuando, con lo que lo jodi y despues de mas de 2 horas intentando enmendar el fallo me desespere,llegando a la conclusion de que debia preguntar a gente mas experta y madura:

 Explico mejor:

Al abrir el multimetro se me salieron los muelles pequeños que empujan a esas bolitas chicas, despeus de un rato consegui averiguar en que posicion ivan, pero en el proceso saque una de las conexiones en forma de V que rozan las pistas redondas del centro de la placa... si me fuera fijado en que sitio estaba no estaria ahora molestandoos, pero tampoco, la cague de nuevo..por lo que empece a probar en todos lados pero nada, el polimetro se a vuelto loko... no marca lo que debe, ni siquiera tiene un valor fijo, sino que cambia constantemente su valor aunque lo ponga en la magnitud que sea.. bueno estoy algo desesperado y moskeado con mis pocas luces, el multimetro por lo visto vale un paston y tiene ya sus años... y ahora este listo coje y se lo carga en 10 min...

espero que alguien me pueda ayudar... solo querria saber si hay algun modo de saber en que posicion tengo que poner estas chapitas que rozan por las pistas circulares para que mida todo lo que tenga que medir,es decir, que si pongo a medir continuidad no me ponga que tengo miles de ohms, incluso con las pinzas juntas...GRACIAS DE ANTEMANO.. 

espero averme explicado bien...


SALUDOS


----------



## HADES (Jul 5, 2010)

Bueno compañero PalmaGodoy la Situacion de tu problema se entiende bien ahora creo que las palabras no nos alcanzarian te diria pone un esquematico! pero es un tester!

Asi que compañero lo que mejor queda de perlas es que subas un par de fotos del tester por dentro desarmado y asi pues se aplicaria que una imagen vale mas que mil palabras trata varios angulos para poder apreciar bien todo el "enjambre" que te salio y poder ayudarte mejor saludos!

HADES

PD. Con lo del Santo yo le pondria una vela a San Cacho


----------



## Felix Juan (Jul 5, 2010)

Empieza por ponerle una vela al santo que más devoción le tengas. Después dinos también más detalles de ese multímetro, a saber:

- ¿Marca?:

- ¿JH2500 es el modelo?:

- ¿Tiene alguna etiqueta con más números? A veces pone un modelo en la carátula principal pero luego aparece un código más difícil en la etiqueta.

Todo esto te lo digo porque otra opción es intentar buscar el esquema en internet. No es fácil pero a veces suena la flauta, y hay que intentarlo por cualquier código o referencia que tenga el aparato.

Por cierto, ¿qué tal caracter tiene tu tío?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 5, 2010)

Normalmente se trata de 4 chapitas, existen 3 alojamientos desfasados 180 grados, los de la derecha y los de la izquierda. -------eje--------

 La única forma es por probabilidad y un poco de logica.

-La ubicacion de la chapa derecha nunca puede ser igual a la de la izquierda

-Coloca el tester en ohms y pon las chapas hasta que apareza un "1" a la izquierda.
-Fijate tambien en el punto decimal, gira una o dos posiciones por si cambia 
-Fijate si te indica vols,dc,ac

Intenta averiguar que hace cada chapa, normalmente una chapa se usa unicamente para el punto de  los decimales
Otra para el indicador Vols, Ampers, Resistencia.


El truco es ir eliminando combinaciones, yo tarde unos 10 minutos.
El papel es un buen consejero y la paciencia y la logica haran el resto del trabajo.

Por cierto, antes de terminar limpia con alcohol los contactos y las pistas doradas y el mecanismo.
Fijate si las pistas estan dañadas o rayadas por alguna piedrecita (arañazo profundo y fino).


----------



## PalmaGodoy (Jul 15, 2010)

Bueno amigos , muchisimas gracias a todos... no e conseguido arreglarlo mas que nada porque e tenido nada de tiempoo, fijarse lo que e tardado en contestar...

HADES: en cuanto pueda subo las fotos para dar mas informacion...es verda que una imagen vale mas que mil palabras...GRACIAS...

Felix Juan: No tengo ni idea si JH2500 es el modelo o la marca... en cuanto suba las fotos ya sabreis si es la marca o el modelo... y gracias a dios mi tio tiene muy muy buen humor, ya se lo dije y me dijo que no me preocupara..que no se iva a moskear conmigo por un polimetro... GRACIAS..


tiopepe:  casualidad, mi tio tambien se llama pepe...jejejej... gracias por esa informacion... seguire todos esos paso cuando tenga tiempo haber si logro poner las chapitas de dios en su sitio..... GRACIAS..


----------



## SantiagoVento (Jul 28, 2010)

_Maxi dijo:


> Hola gente, como va?
> 
> Hace unos meses compré un tester barato como para empezar.. un Zurich ZR-160.. me habrá salido 16 pesos argentinos.
> 
> ...


Hola yo tengo exactamente el mismo tester(me salio 30 mangos  en el wal*mart no 16) he hice eso mismo yo y mi torpeza quiero saver si mi estabilizador de voltaje anda bien y qize saber si hace su ''trabajo'' y a mi me anda en todos los modos en medir voltaje etc pero el de continuidaad de quemo y cuando pongo ese modo empieza el buzzer piiiiiiiiiiiiiii (insoprtable el ruidito) y no me marca nada y creo que la chispa salio del preset 2k2 pero no creo y no se donde se quemo por que no deja ni rastro del chispazo como ollin nada de nada y quiero saber si se arregla. Adiós


----------



## Agustinw (Jul 28, 2010)

Yo tengo el mismo tester lo habia pagado alrededor de $30 tambien en walt mart, recuerdo que estaba midiendo un transforador de 24v y no se que sucedio y del tester salio una humarera pero todavia funciona jeje


----------



## fredd2 (Sep 3, 2010)

Perdon por revivir el post, pero por hay a alguno le sirve , Justo tengo el mismo tester, el cual mi viejo cuida como una reliquia y por suerte conserva hasta la caja original y su respectivo manual de fabrica en el cual aparte del manual de uso, tambien tiene el circuito para los modelos sk 140\142\144
http://www.ziddu.com/download/11505965/Kaisemultimetro.rar.html

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2010)

Podrías subirlo en un formato más normalizado por favor  ?

Gracias 

Saludos !


----------



## camicucci (Sep 10, 2010)

Tengo un tester marca Zurich ZR-160.
Mido voltajes en continua y alterna y continuidad. Pero no puedo medir resistencias. Es decir, lo pongo por ejemplo en la escala de 20Kohms y toco con las puntas las patitas de una resistencia de 3.3Kohms y no me marca nada. Muestra un 1. Ni siquiera -1 que es lo que muestra cuando se sobrepasa la escala. Esto lo hace con cualquier resistencia de cualquier valor. Que puede estar mal? Las puntas las presiono contra las patitas de la resistencia para que haga buen contacto.

Ademas hay otras cosas que no entiendo como usar, a ver si alguien me puede explicar:
- Tiene una escala que dice hFE ¿que mide? ¿en que unidades?
- Tiene un dibujito de una onda cuadrada ¿como se usa?
- Tiene un diodo dibujado en otra escala ¿que mide? ¿en que unidades?
- Por ultimo tiene un circulito con ranuritas y dice NPN en una mitad y en la otra PNP. Cada ranurita tiene una letra. Las ranuras tiene las letras: E C B E. Supongo que esto es para transistores pero ¿como se usa? ¿que mide? ¿en que unidades?

Si alguien tiene el instructivo de este tester (o manual de instrucciones) y me lo pasa creiria que lo puedo resolver solo. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2010)

Es probable que hayan medido 220 Vca con el tester puesto en Ohms y esa parte falleció .

No preguntes como se arregla .

HFE es la ganancia de un transistor , algo así como que HFE multiplicado por la corriente de base te va a dar la corriente de colector. Para los transistores de señal puede estar en los 300 o más y en los de potencia en los 30.

Saludos !


----------



## betodj (Sep 10, 2010)

Por tus dudas pareciera que es la primera vez que manejas un multimetro (multitester, polimetro etc). Te recomiendo que antes que sigas haciendo mediciones* consigas el manual (seguramente en la pagina del aparato lo tengan) o veas algun video tutorial en you tube.

*(Los inexpertos por lo regular queman sus multimetros en los primeros 3 meses)


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 13, 2010)

seguramente tu tester vino con un manual o algo parecido con un minimo de instrucciones!

no hagas como yo que tengo medio tester quemado!! jejee (espero que no sea demasiado tarde )



			
				betodj dijo:
			
		

> *(Los inexpertos por lo regular queman sus multimetros en los primeros 3 meses)




en 2 semanas compañeros....en 2 semanas....


----------



## camicucci (Sep 13, 2010)

Estaba quemada la parte de resistivimetro, compre otro y chau. Lo que pasa es que el manual que viene con el Zurich mas que manual es una hoja de referencia .... no explica nada.
Vuelvo con las demas preguntas:

demas hay otras cosas que no entiendo como usar, a ver si alguien me puede explicar:
- Tiene una escala que dice hFE ¿que mide? ¿en que unidades?
- Tiene un dibujito de una onda cuadrada ¿como se usa?
- Tiene un diodo dibujado en otra escala ¿que mide? ¿en que unidades?
- Por ultimo tiene un circulito con ranuritas y dice NPN en una mitad y en la otra PNP. Cada ranurita tiene una letra. Las ranuras tiene las letras: E C B E. Supongo que esto es para transistores pero ¿como se usa? ¿que mide? ¿en que unidades?


----------



## sammaael (Sep 13, 2010)

hfe permite conocer la ganancia de un transistor (es lo mismo que  beta) con eso y el datasheet del transistor puedes saber mas o menos si anda bien o no... solo pones Hfe y luego el transistor en las ranuritas que mencionas en tu mensaje segun sea NPN o PNP


lo de la onda cuadrada es un misterio que me gustaria resolver...
verifica la caida de tension en un diodo, la escala es volts, con eso sabras si un diodo esta bueno o no...0,6 aprox si es de silicio 0.3 si es de germanio

saludos


----------



## jorger (Sep 13, 2010)

camicucci dijo:
			
		

> - Tiene una escala que dice hFE ¿que mide? ¿en que unidades?


 
Mide la ganancia de transistores cuando colocas éste en las ranuras 'cbe' o 'bce' etc.
No tiene unidades, solo es una cifra.



> - Tiene un dibujito de una onda cuadrada ¿como se usa?


 
Onda cuadrada?
Supongo que será la funcion para medir frecuencias en Hz, o.. un generador de sañales?  



> - Tiene un diodo dibujado en otra escala ¿que mide? ¿en que unidades?


 
Eso es para testear diodos.Si colocas un diodo entre las puntas (bien colocado, no al revés) y el tester pita, es signo de que ese diodo está mal.

Si no pita y te da una cifra ( a mi me sale ''431'', ''523'' etc.) el diodo está en buen estado.



> - Por ultimo tiene un circulito con ranuritas y dice NPN en una mitad y en la otra PNP. Cada ranurita tiene una letra. Las ranuras tiene las letras: E C B E. Supongo que esto es para transistores pero ¿como se usa? ¿que mide? ¿en que unidades


 
Es loq ue mencioné antes.Cuando colocas el transistor en esas ranuras y pones el tester en el modo hFE, te dice la ganancia que tiene dicho transistor.

EDIT: sammaael te me has adelantado jeje
Saludos.


----------



## sammaael (Sep 13, 2010)

jajajaaj a mi tambien me suele pasar

respecto a lo de la onda cuadrada al parecer es asi pero nunca lo he utilizado
saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 13, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Es probable que hayan medido 220 Vca con el tester puesto en Ohms y esa parte falleció .


Uso un tester baratito para medir resistencias sin sacarlas del circuito, suele haber condensadores cargados y chau.
Por eso ahora tengo 4 testers:
1 caro que nunca uso y cuando me decido a sacarle la batería, al poco tiempo lo tengo que usar.:enfadado:
1 intermedio autorango, no se usa nunca al menos que necesite usar 2 testers a la vez, no haya otro tester a mano o el tester a mano tiene la función que necesito quemada.
1 baratito con la función de Ω quemada, aún así el parlante suena si hay continuidad. Se usa siempre que se puede. Además el fusible que originalmente iba soldado internamente ahora tiene portafusible externo, por razones mas que obvias 
Otro baratito, idéntico al anterior, que se compró para reemplazar al anterior, solo para descubrir que era irreemplazable  Lo dejo lejos del otro para que donde vaya tenga siempre 1 de los 2 a mano. También sirve en extremo caso de necesidad de prestar un tester y no sea útil el anterior.
La pinza amperométrica tiene funciones de tester y trajo cables que jamás usé.
Uno con foquitos de neón para 110V, 220V, 277V, 480V que por suerte nunca anduvo desde el principio: la lectura no es confiable si justo se quema un foquito.
Mis 2 testers baratos tienen la onda cuadrada esa, pero no se que es.
Mirando el manual del tester caro te puedo decir que la onda cuadrada puede ser:

frecuencia hasta 20 kHz hasta 250v de amplitud
TTL logic <0,8v o >2v
El modo diodo hace circular 1mA y dice la tensión resultante en mV


----------



## fernandob (Sep 13, 2010)

betodj dijo:
			
		

> *(Los inexpertos por lo regular queman sus multimetros en los primeros 3 meses)


 
aun tengo aires de inexperto 



			
				Meliklos dijo:
			
		

> no hagas como yo que tengo medio tester quemado!!


 
tenes razon, de a poquito se van quemando  , son duros, pero nosotros somos mas distraidos que ellos duros .



			
				camicucci dijo:
			
		

> la parte de *resistivimetro,* ?


vasa a terminar en el tema de "anecdotas " con esos nombre s



			
				Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> También sirve en extremo caso de necesidad de prestar un tester


 
prestar.............HAAAAA !!!!!!!!!!!!! jamas
pero hay un truquito que descubrihace tiempo :
lso testers que uno tiene baratos y que encima DAN ASCO (ya lso abri 20 veces y no cierran bien , o no anda algo .
cuando tengo que ir a donde un cliente que es un aficionado , cargoso , pero buen cliente, y que ya otra vez me estuvo haciendo preguntas aceeca de esto o aquello , pues lo llevo.
un tester barato hoy dia sale menso de 20$ .
trabajo y cuando me tira la onda se lo regalo, mi super tester (ya tenia ganas de tirarlo a la mierc..... ) .
el queda chocho , y yo tambien , total, se lo termino cobrando .

el otro uso de lso viejso fue otra vez que tenia que hacerme un instrumento de panel, para algo especial.
placa minima y al tester.
pulsador doble: uno cerraba la alimentaciond e la bateria y el otro conectaba las puntas a el lugar d medicion.

quedo zafable y cumplia.
solo se veia la pantalla , lo demas dentro de la caja.

siempre hay finales decentes para un instrumento .
pero prestarlo........mejor hago como que se lo regale.

tester caro ?
jamas tuve, uno de 50$ ya es bueno .
LO UTIL : Vca pero escalas chicas, de mV 
y el vumetro ese que simula algo analogico.


----------



## betodj (Sep 13, 2010)

Alguien recuerda el multimetro TMK mod 500 ese fué mi primer tester y mismo que queme.
*(Los inexpertos por lo regular queman sus multimetros en los primeros 3 meses)
Ahora tengo varios como Nilfred y los uso segun la ocacion.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 13, 2010)

hansen el mio.

y queme el de un amigo, puse en ACA y lo meti al enchufe.
eran modelso no exactamente iguales, parecidos, ambos hansen.
el mio aun lo tengo intacto........algo mas para que mis hijos tiren a la calle el dia que muera.


----------



## camicucci (Sep 14, 2010)

sammaael dijo:
			
		

> hfe permite conocer la ganancia de un transistor (es lo mismo que  beta) con eso y el datasheet del transistor puedes saber mas o menos si anda bien o no... solo pones Hfe y luego el transistor en las ranuritas que mencionas en tu mensaje segun sea NPN o PNP
> saludos



Ok, muchas gracias por tu respuesta, me va quedando mas claro. Ahora, como se relacionan las letras de las ranuritas con las patas del transistor: las patas podrian ser source, gate y drain pero no se a que corresponden: C B y E (y encima E dos veces).



			
				sammaael dijo:
			
		

> lo de la onda cuadrada es un misterio que me gustaria resolver...
> saludos



Si, la onda cuadrada es un generador de onda, pero ¿como se usa? Por ejemplo, lo pongo en la entrada de un ampli y ¿que y como leo la salida si lo tengo conectado a la entrada?

Saludos y gracias nuevamente.


----------



## jorger (Sep 14, 2010)

camicucci dijo:
			
		

> las patas podrian ser source, gate y drain pero no se a que corresponden: C B y E (y encima E dos veces).


 
Los tester no miden mosfets, miden transistores comunes! 
Has visto algun mosfet que tenga ganancia? Yo no .


----------



## lubeck (Sep 14, 2010)

> : las patas podrian ser source, gate y drain pero no se a que corresponden: C B y E (y encima E dos veces).


Los letras significan Colector, Base y Emisor.
se usa para los transistores BJT...
mira la posicion de las patitas en las fichas tecnicas...
por ejemplo la del bc548...
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/150/128424_DS.pdf

Lo de la onda cuadrada no lo entiendo... a que te refieres...

- Tiene una escala que dice hFE ¿que mide? ¿en que unidades?
Es la ganacia de los transistores BJT

- Por ultimo tiene un circulito con ranuritas y dice NPN en una mitad y en la otra PNP. Cada ranurita tiene una letra. Las ranuras tiene las letras: E C B E. Supongo que esto es para transistores pero ¿como se usa? ¿que mide? ¿en que unidades?
hay transistores PNP Positivo-Negativo-Positivo
y transistores NPN Negativo-Positivo-Negativo
al hfe también se le conoce como ganancia de corriente...


----------



## sammaael (Sep 14, 2010)

yo creo que si sirve como un clock para algun circuito digital una duda cuando pones esa funcion el display muestra numeros que cambian mucho?

Las ranuras E B C a veces se repiten esto es porque los transistores tienen una disposicion diferente de cada una de estas patillas ( Emisor- Base- Colector) y se repiten para que puedas encajar el transstor de la forma mas comoda sin tener que doblar sus patillas para poder hacer coincidir sus terminales E-B-C con los mostrados en el tester (ojo solo ocuparas 3 de ellas en cada medicion)


----------



## camicucci (Sep 14, 2010)

lubeck dijo:
			
		

> Los letras significan Colector, Base y Emisor.
> se usa para los transistores BJT...
> mira la posicion de las patitas en las fichas tecnicas...
> por ejemplo la del bc548...
> http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/150/128424_DS.pdf



OK! Lo que pasa es que yo tenia a mano un transitor como el K362 y en el datasheet se refiere a las patas Drain Gate y Source (ver adjunto). O estos no se pueden medir con ese tester o hay alguna equivalencia entre patas G-D-S y C-B_E.



			
				lubeck dijo:
			
		

> Lo de la onda cuadrada no lo entiendo... a que te refieres...



Es un generador de onda cuadrada, pero no se como usarlo y para que sirve. ¿Alguien puede indicarme como emplearlo por ejemplo para probar un circuito de preamplificador?


----------



## sammaael (Sep 14, 2010)

lee el encabezado dice "field effect transistor", osea transistor de efecto de campo... en tu tester puedes probar trnasistores bjt "bipolar junction transistor2 es decir transistores de union bipolar..

saludos


----------



## camicucci (Sep 14, 2010)

lubeck dijo:
			
		

> - Tiene una escala que dice hFE ¿que mide? ¿en que unidades?
> Es la ganacia de los transistores BJT
> 
> - Por ultimo tiene un circulito con ranuritas y dice NPN en una mitad y en la otra PNP. Cada ranurita tiene una letra. Las ranuras tiene las letras: E C B E. Supongo que esto es para transistores pero ¿como se usa? ¿que mide? ¿en que unidades?
> ...



Muchas gracias por tus respuestas!



			
				sammaael dijo:
			
		

> lee el encabezado dice "field effect transistor", osea transistor de efecto de campo... en tu tester puedes probar trnasistores bjt "bipolar junction transistor2 es decir transistores de union bipolar..
> 
> saludos



Osea solo sirve para los BJT, eso queria saber, muchas gracias!
Que lastima que solo se pueden probar los BJT y no los FET .... vaya uno a saber porque esa discriminacion ....



			
				sammaael dijo:
			
		

> yo creo que si sirve como un clock para algun circuito digital una duda cuando pones esa funcion el display muestra numeros que cambian mucho?



Cuando pones esa funcion aparece en el display un 1 y nada mas. Si tocas las dos puntas aparecen numeros (2 o 3 cada uno de 3 cifras) pero luego vuelve a 1.


----------



## lubeck (Sep 14, 2010)

> O estos no se pueden medir con ese tester o hay alguna equivalencia entre patas G-D-S y C-B_E.


no no hay relación como menciona el compañero sammaael es de tipo FET es diferente la diferencia consiste  a grandes razgos que uno es "controlado" por corriente el BJT y el FET por voltaje...

Honestamente hasta ahi puedo ayudarte... la otra pregunta la desconozco...


----------



## camicucci (Sep 14, 2010)

lubeck dijo:
			
		

> no no hay relación como menciona el compañero sammaael es de tipo FET es diferente la diferencia consiste  a grandes razgos que uno es "controlado" por corriente el BJT y el FET por voltaje...
> 
> Honestamente hasta ahi puedo ayudarte... la otra pregunta la desconozco...



Muchas gracias lubeck, ya me has ayudado bastante. Respecto a la onda cuadrada, supongo que alguien aportara lo suyo ....

Y ya que estamos, _*y solo para los mas principiantes*_ , dejo un link que tiene que ver con el tema de medir diodos y transistores: http://www.neoteo.com/midiendo-diodos-y-transistores-15335.neo


----------



## lubeck (Sep 14, 2010)

Gracias a ti camicucci por el aporte...
saludos...


----------



## sammaael (Sep 14, 2010)

fijate que alli revisan los trnsistores como si fueran diodos lo que no esta mal, pero tu tester tiene la capacidad de determinar la ganancia de estos (HFE) 
saludos


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hola *camicucci.*
[/COLOR] 
muy bueno el link, lo recomiendo 
yo tambien soy principiante, asi que puse mucha atencion 

saludos y que esten bien


----------



## alarcon (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey !

M' he comprado un tester Kaise MAS 830. 





En la uni me pidieron que en intensidad, pudiera captar bien microamperes, y por lo que veo, en el tester pone, 200 microamperes.
Como veis el tester, tendre suficiente para comprovar de todo ?


----------



## lubeck (Sep 18, 2010)

> Como veis el tester, tendre suficiente para comprovar de todo ?


no lo creo... el mio tiene dos 20A y 200mA (miliamperes) 
no creo que sean 200microamperes... con 200mA probablemnte te sea suficiente para pequeños circuitos...
edito: yo no veo la imagen...?????


----------



## angel36 (Sep 18, 2010)

no se ve nada mal, es cuestión de probarlo y así ver sus funciones....no creo que tengas problemas en medir nada....

Seguramente alguien mas dará su opinión

Saludos!

EDIT:  ves ya llegue tarde...jajaj


----------



## Electronec (Sep 18, 2010)

Buen Tester.

Efectívamente tiene escala de 200µA.

Ver el archivo adjunto 39711
Saludos.


----------



## sammaael (Sep 18, 2010)

si no creo que tengas problemas de hecho se me imagina mas que usaras una escala de miliamperes en la mayoria de los casos
saludos (buen tester!!)


----------



## fernandob (Sep 18, 2010)

como ya puse un par de veces es importante las escalas de micro amperes.

si solo pueden leer corrientes grandes (mA ) no podran leer chicas.
pero si tienen sensibilidad para leer MICRO amp. podran leer cualquier cosa con un poco de ingenio y la ley de hom .

por eso te pidio de micro amp.


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 18, 2010)

igual tal vez ya lo sepas, pero es bueno recordarlo...
cuidado al momento de usarlo en la escala en que esta puesto! siempre tenete algunos mili o micros extras!!!

jaja si habre gastado en fusibles...soy una beshhhhtia!!


----------



## goguma (Sep 18, 2010)

no creo que tengas problemas


----------



## verogirl (Sep 19, 2010)

supongo que para el uso de los circuitos en general que en este foro se presentan, n hara falta uno con escala en microamperios verdad?


----------



## angel36 (Sep 19, 2010)

verogirl dijo:


> supongo que para el uso de los circuitos en general que en este foro se presentan, n hara falta uno con escala en microamperios verdad?





en la gran mayoría de los casos no...pero en alguno eventual...es posible...


----------



## eljoprin (Sep 27, 2010)

Buenas!, me presento en primer lugar!

Soy un estudiante ( no de electronica) pero que le apasiona este mundo, y ahora mismo me dispongo a crearme 3 circuitos para un simulador de PC.

Mi problema... 

Tengo un multimetro CALTEK CM3920 (creo que es de buena calidad), pero tengo un problema!!

Ayer lo abri para cambiarle el fusible, pero uno de los tornillos se metio bajo la placa del selector de medida (es una placa secundaria con 6 pistas circulares, con las cuales se selecciona que queremos medir (V,A,R ...) ..... Pues bien, me dispuse a levantar esta segunda placa, pero al separarla saltaron 2 de las 3 laminas de cobre que comunican las pistas circulares, por lo tanto ahora no funciona el multimetro...


(creo que mas o menos se entiende), ahora mi problema es que las 2 laminas no las encuentro, estaba en mi casa del campo en el cesped, y no se si se pueden comprar esas laminas, si intentar fabricarlas (son muy finas) ,,,  NOSE que hacer! :enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:



Alguien me aconseja alguna solucion? ... 

Sobre el tema de fabricarlas yo mismo, de donde podria sacar esas laminas de cobre muy finas?

Muchas gracias por todo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2010)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

A veces hay que dejar ir a los muertos .

Ahora aprendiste que las cosas se desarman con cuidado y sobre una *mesa* con buena luz . . . de todas maneras eso tampoco es garantía a veces .

Yo no perdería el tiempo en hacer esas chapitas que nunca van a funcionar correctamente.

Una posibilidad es que lo puentees en alguna escala y lo dejes como instrumento fijo.

Lamento lo de tu tester.

Saludos !


----------



## pachi (Sep 27, 2010)

hola bueno como primer punto creo que si el multimetro es bueno, pero si de todos modos quieres arreglarlo yo te aconsejaria ir donde un tecnico o intentar conseguir otro de la misma marca que este arruinado por otro motivo y sacar las partes que a ti te sirven ya que armar esas placas son muy dificiles ojala lo logres


----------



## camicucci (Sep 28, 2010)

sammaael dijo:
			
		

> lo de la onda cuadrada es un misterio que me gustaria resolver...
> saludos



OK, yo habri este hilo para que me asesoraran en el uso del tester y la verdad es que aprendi un monton. Ahora llego la hora de contarles a ustedes el resultado de mis investigaciones en el único punto que no supieron contestar, el tema de la onda cuadrada que figura entre las opciones de la selectora del tester. Obviamente va dirigido a los mas principiantes.

Al poner la llave selectora en este punto (tiene un dibujito de una onda cuadrada) se activa un generador de señal de onda cuadrada justamente. Esto ya habiamos visto que era posible fuera asi, pero la pregunta que nos haciamos los principiantes es ¿para que sirve disponer de esa herramienta?

La utilidad es monstruosa. Solo para que tengan una referencia (y mejor informacion que la que yo les puedo dar) voy a citar el articulo de Pisotones: Depuración de errores
en montajes de efectos
Ese articulo es la salvación del principiante que se construye un circuito de audio. Leanlo que no tiene desperdicio. Alli plantean como herramienta fundamental para encontrar un problema en un circuito de audio un inyector de señal. Y proponen como construir uno. Pero el que tiene un tester como el que venimos analizando, no necesita mas nada, la herramienta de generacion de onda cuadrada es un inyector de señal idem que el propuesto en ese articulo!
En efecto, usando el tester en ese modo de la selectora, y conectando la pinza de masa en la masa justamente del chasis del equipo o circuito de audio en cuestion, lo unico que hay que hacer es recorrer con la otra punta del tester el circuito de audio desde la salida hacia la entrada, osea, en el orden inverso al que fluye el sonido por el circuito y escuchar la señal inyectada en el parlante que suena como un timbre ronco. Si lo que estamos analizando es un preamplificador obviamente hay que alimentar este, pero tambien conectar la salida de este a un amplificador y este a un parlante para poder escuchar la señal. Es decir, el circuito de audio debe estar conectado como para escuchar sonido pero sin señal de sonido de entrada, esta la vamos dando nosotros con el tester, inyectando la señal en distintos puntos del circuito. 
Al hacer esto en un circuito de audio que no funciona por ejemplo, que no emite el mas minimo sonido (situacion tipica al finalizar el ensamblaje de un circuito en un principiante), lo que logramos es saber en que punto del circuito tenemos el problema, ya que en ese punto, aunque inyectemos señal con el generador, no se va a escuchar por el parlante. Por eso hay que recorrer el circuito al reves, porque a la salida, seguro se escucha ya que estamos by-paseando el circuito entero, pero mas adentro ... no se sabe, habra un punto donde deja de escucharse la señal inyectada y ahi esta el problema.
Bueno develado el misterio de para que sirve el generador de señal del tester, solo espero haber hecho una minima contribucion interesante para aquellos principiantes que comienzan en esto de armar circuitos de audio y se encuentran con que no funciona. En el tester con ésta funcionalidad está parte de la solución


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 28, 2010)

camicucci la verdad que sos todo un ejemplo! no te quedaste on la duda o esprando la respuesta sino que saliste abuscarla y la encontraste!!! y valla que la encontraste! gracias a eso se para que es la onda cuadrada del tester jeje 
que capo!!


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 28, 2010)

la solución de dosmetros puede ir, si queres podes reemplazarlo con un alambrecito o algo fino conductivo y lo soldas... la verdad que no se como es esa parte del tester...se me ocurre, pero solo si sos muuuuuy cuidadoso!


----------



## Cyborg16 (Sep 28, 2010)

Mmm, por ahi podrías ver el esquema y reemplazar la selectora giratoria por alguna de otro tipo pero poniendola afuera del tester. Te quedaría una porquería esteticamente hablando pero podría llegar a funcionar. 

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Sep 28, 2010)

Me uno al lamentable deceso de un miembro del mundo de la electrónica....
una oración por el tester del compañero eljoprin


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hace unas semanas perdí un muelle de una leva del programador de una lavadora en una nave de mi pueblo, con suelo de cemento y tierrecilla. Acoté la zona donde pasó y la peiné palmo a palmo y lo encontré, pero en ese momento Sería del tamaño de las chapas. Digo que alguna vez  se me han caído dichas chapas y las he encontrado, pero he perdido, de media, un tornillo del chasis por aparato que desmonto y una tuerca de un pote de chasis también, y no ha aparecido. Cuando haga limpieza aparecerá si no se la han llevado las ratas.


----------



## sp_27 (Sep 28, 2010)

Me uno al duelo, hace tiempo tenia un multimetro pequeñito y plateado, parecía de juguete, y por error se lo presté a mi hermano para que midiera la batería del carro, y él, que sabe de muchas cosas menos de electrónica, quiso medir la corriente de la batería en paralelo, ME DOLIÓ MUCHO , aún guardo sus restos y me tocó comprar otro, pero ninguno como mi primer multímetro, que medía hasta capacitancia y frecuencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2010)

Todos los "electrónicos" tenemos cementerio propio?


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Bendito sea, desde tornillos de lo más varido (tostador, juguete, lavadora, PC...) hasta un motor asíncrono monofásico de una lavadora, pasando por 3 bombas de calefacción, una cadena de un vater (que ya le he voy a dar uso), aspersores (de los jardines de mi barrio), conectores, transformadores, enchufes y PCB's de todo tipo, desde uno de una espada de juguete (Intermitente a 4 canales secuencial) hasta un timer de tostador, un balastro de un CFL o la placa madre de un teléfono contestador... Ah, y molex, muchos molex.


----------



## maton00 (Sep 28, 2010)

es horrible que se te descomponga un multimetro de antaño y peor si es por mal uso o accidentes , aveces tienen compostura pero cuando les toca les toca su funeral
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2010)

No no no , llévese todos esos muertitos al cementerio de : Reciclando la electrónica 

Éste cementerio es solo de testers


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Pues también al mío le toca en breve, está descalibrado y la ruleta hace mal contacto al medir 200 ohm. Ya pensé que le había jubilado este fin de semana a conectarle en paralelo a 12 v con la fuente midiendo resistencias, pero nada más. De hecho, no se si tengo 6 ó 7 fusibles de repuesto para el cacharro, por si las moscas.

Dosmetros, eso es lo que aprovecho, no lo que jubilo, que es menos. Suelen ser resistores de 10 ohm 0.25 w carbonizados a tope empleados para reventar globos y transformadores abiertos, poco más.


----------



## eljoprin (Sep 29, 2010)

Buenas, gracias por los consuelos, y a pesar de que ya he conseguido otro multimetro (analogicco), creo que este, del que hablamos, es realmente bueno y no ha medido todo lo que deberia , y aun no merece su jubilacion... 

por lo que os he hecho un esquema para que podas ver mejor lo que ha ocurrido, aver si hay alguna mente maravillosa que sea capaz de proporcionar una solucion facil! 

Sobre lo que dijo DOSMETROS , es la ultima posibilidad que tengo pero gracias por el consejo, y a todos en general Gracias!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 29, 2010)

Como te dijeron, podrías sacar las laminillas de un tester muerto y adaptarlas al tuyo (creo que en este mundo también vale la donación de órganos).


----------



## lubeck (Sep 29, 2010)

Todavia lo estamos des fibrilando....






yo intentaria utilizar un clip y darle la forma que deseas... con mucha paciencia y unas pinzas...


----------



## eljoprin (Sep 29, 2010)

*R.I.P.​*
Fue bonito mientras duro.


----------



## lubeck (Sep 29, 2010)

* Obituario para el Tester de eljoprin*

Por todos aquellos momentos de extrema exactitud en tu medición y apesar  de las sobrecargas que  soportaste de millones y millones de electrones...

que el cielo de los circuitos te reciba en su santo seno...
Adios Compañero Tester....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2010)

Amen . . . ah no . . . Electrón


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 29, 2010)

Ampère, hermano!!!


----------



## fernandob (Sep 29, 2010)

un error nos lleva a otro error .........tu oportunidad era cuando el evento ocurrio, decdicar 30 minutos a buscar en el pasto tranquilo.
pero ya no mas.

tenes jardin ??? 
nueh.imagina que es el gato y lo piso el tren.

tomate un vinito y canta:
"que suerte que tengo "
que lso testers estan baratos "
que suerte que tengo "
que tengo jardin pal verano " 
y si tenes pileta...................paf..........ya es una joda total.

ahora les hago una consulta , solo de curiosidad nomas.
que es un tester bueno y caro?? 
te dice el futuro?? 
o como levantarte a una mina??
emite un zumbido que hipnotiza cachorras ???
o te adivina el numero de loteria ??? 

un tester que sale mas de 20 dolares es que estas tirando la $$ al pedo , algo mal estas haciendo .
o necesitas alguna rareza como medidor de db o contador geiger.

en fin.
vas aprendiendo a comprar lo que tenes que comprar y cuidar lo que tenes que cuidar (que en general no es tanto las cosas inanimadas) .

vos pensa que hay mucha gente que se les cayo cosas mas importantes y nunca mas se les volvio a levantar


----------



## locoegregio (Oct 3, 2010)

Hola Jorge, espero que no sea demasiado tarde, tengo uno de estos, mi primer tester desde 1993 y pese a que tengo otros superiores, este se la reaguanto, el tema que hace unos dias lo conecte a 380 y el pobre estaba en resistencia, y me paso lo que vos decis, asi que lo revise, y tenes un unico transistor, arriba del A/D que es el que genera la corriente para medir la R, ese se pone en fuga cuando algo asi pasa, cambialo por uno igual un PN2222A o si no  tenes, podes poner un BC546 pero al reves de lo que indica el dibujo del impreso, ya que la base esta en el medio, pero E y C estan cambiados respecto del Tr original, espero que te sirva este dato o le sirva a alguno que le paso lo mismo, pese a lo basico es un gran tester y con componentes discretos, nada que ver a la basura china de hoy en dia que venden a 25 mangos, un saludo.


----------



## rodno (Nov 4, 2010)

hola, foreros tengo un multimetro DT830b que se le quemaron unas resistencias y necesito un diagrama para poder reemplasarlas ya que las que se quemaron no se pueden distinguir los valores

saludos


----------



## betodj (Nov 9, 2010)

Más informacion de este tema (p/principiantes):


----------



## Neodymio (Nov 17, 2010)

Hola, tengo un tester Zurich (generico, me costo $12) y es el segundo que me compro porque de un momento a otro me empezo a marcar mal o directamente se me borran los digitos y queda un 1 a la izquierda (como si midiese un voltaje mayor al colocado en el dial) Me pasa con todos, en Vcc y Vca


----------



## claudio230 (Nov 17, 2010)

hola primero no quiero ser arrogante pero por $ 12 ,,,,,,,,,,...... tendrias que comprar un tester como la gente, eso te paso despues de una medicion o cuado??? en ohmetro anda bien o solo pone un 1 cuando estan las puntas al aire ???cuando medis una pila o los 220 que hace? es raro no se que  decirte tira mas datos a mi algun tester en ohm queda un 1 y cuando medis o juntas las puntas va a el valor o cero respectivamente


----------



## Neodymio (Nov 18, 2010)

claudio230 dijo:


> hola primero no quiero ser arrogante pero por $ 12 ,,,,,,,,,,...... tendrias que comprar un tester como la gente, eso te paso despues de una medicion o cuado??? en ohmetro anda bien o solo pone un 1 cuando estan las puntas al aire ???cuando medis una pila o los 220 que hace? es raro no se que  decirte tira mas datos a mi algun tester en ohm queda un 1 y cuando medis o juntas las puntas va a el valor o cero respectivamente



Es que soy hobbista jaja, con el ohmetro no lo probe, anda el probador de diodos por lo menos. El voltimetro lo pongo en la escala deseada y se pone en 0, por ahí todo bien, pero cuando conecto una pila (obviamente con la escala Vcc) me aparece el 1 a la izquierda como si hubiese puesto no se, una fuente de Vcc 700volts con la escala de 20.
Lo mismo con Vca 220v ,pongo la escala Vca max750v y me aparece el 1.
CREEEEO que fue una vez que quise medir el voltaje de un capacitor cargado de 400v y puse la escala en 200.

Es este, edite la imagen con lo que aparece en el dial.


----------



## Meliklos (Nov 19, 2010)

y.....me pa que fue eso eh???
porque no se cuanto tiempo abras dejado puesta las puntas para medir...pero como que se te quemo!
jajajaja a mi me pasa seguido pero con la corriente, y estoy dele comprarle fusibles jeje...
pero con voltaje es mas complicado...no creo que puedas cambiar algo y listo...

pero bue...no me parece mal que si sos hobbista te compres un tester de $12...que se yo... ya si queres hacer algo mas sofisticado o complejo, ueno ahi si te convendria algo mejorcito 

pero Neo...que se le va hacer? gajes del oficio jaja saludos!


----------



## vasr (Dic 15, 2010)

Hola,
Tengo un multimetro con una resistencia quemada, se cual es el valor de la resistencia y voy a probar arreglar eso, pero vale la pena cambiar solo la resistencia?, ya que el rato que se quema el multimetro, deben haberse quemado tambien algunas pistas y supongo que los valores que de una vez "arreglado" ya no van a ser correctos. Alguien me puede safar esa duda?
Gracias! saludos


----------



## Pelelalo (Dic 15, 2010)

LadyM dijo:


> *La resitencia es del Ohmetro... Y es una excelente idea lo de las fotos... Voy a subirlas dentro un ratito... *



vale, recientemente mi multimetro no funciona en modo ohmnimetro. Supongo que un alumno probo a medir intensidades o voltajes en modo resistencia. ¿Es tu mismo problema?

El multimetro es de los baratos, amarillos con ruleta en medio. ¿Merece la pena abrilo? ¿Podré identificar el problema?

xacias.



			
				radioFM dijo:
			
		

> vale, recientemente mi multimetro no funciona en modo ohmnimetro. Supongo que un alumno probo a medir intensidades o voltajes en modo resistencia. ¿Es tu mismo problema?
> 
> El multimetro es de los baratos, amarillos con ruleta en medio. ¿Merece la pena abrilo? ¿Podré identificar el problema?
> 
> xacias.



Ahh, me he fijado en las fechas y no se si este tema ya esta muerto.


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 19, 2010)

Hola a todos. Acabo de comprar un tester Velleman DMV892 y está loco. Le conecto a la salida de un dimmer con el pote al 0 y me marca 215 Vac. No lo entiendo, si el coatí me marca 0 Vac. ¿Estará mal?


----------



## Gaz (Feb 25, 2011)

Hola a todos!
Una dudota: pliis alguien me puede responder porqué mi multímetro me da una lectura de voltaje correcta pero cuando quiero medir corriente enloquece? Es un fluke y creo haberlo conectado correctamente. Gracias por su ayuda! =)


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 25, 2011)

Gaz dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos!
> Una dudota: pliis alguien me puede responder porqué mi multímetro me da una lectura de voltaje correcta pero cuando quiero medir corriente enloquece? Es un fluke y *creo haberlo conectado correctamente*. Gracias por su ayuda! =)



¿ Y como es la forma supuestamente correcta de conectarlo ?

¿ Dibujo ?


----------



## Gaz (Feb 25, 2011)

Pues tengo entendido que la forma es colocar una resistencia a la salida y conectar las puntas del multímetro en serie con la resistencia. Ya he medido corriente antes, pero nunca había usado ese multímetro. Además tiene una pequeña perilla que dice ADC zero, lo cual asumo es para poner en cero el valor de la corriente directa, pero no le entiendo muy bien a esa opción, por que la moverla me marca valores de hasta 11 A sin conectarle nada.


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 26, 2011)

Gaz dijo:
			
		

> Es un fluke


Pegale una lectura al manual, trae todos los idiomas y tiene todo lo que necesitas saber.
Llora porque lo estas matando.:enfadado:


----------



## Gaz (Feb 27, 2011)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Pegale una lectura al manual, trae todos los idiomas y tiene todo lo que necesitas saber.
> Llora porque lo estas matando.:enfadado:



Si tuviera el manual claro que lo leería, pero no lo tengo. Si tuviera al menos el modelo del multímetro buscaría ese manual y lo leería, pero no lo tengo, y no es un modelo reciente de multímetro, de hecho el único dato que tengo es que es de la marca fluke. 

Creeme, cuando llego a postear alguna duda en este foro es porque ya intenté posibles soluciones y no funcionaron, estoy de acuerdo con su política en contra del mínimo esfuerzo y no veo porqué el enfado. Gracias por tu ayuda como quiera.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 27, 2011)

Me parece (mucho con demasiado) raro, que no te diga el modelo, solo la marca. Tal vez, buscando en la pagina oficial del instrumento veas la imagen (y con ello detallar muchas de sus características físicas) de tu tester y saber que modelo es. 

Si no lo encuentras, empezaría a cuestionarme si de verdad será un producto genuino.


----------



## Gaz (Feb 28, 2011)

Gracias, indagaré. =)


----------



## zealot2 (May 4, 2011)

Buenas tardes a todos. Me he logrado hacer de un multímetro Wavetek 27XT, de uso pero aparentemente en buen estado. Mide todo perfecto, menos Inductancia y Capacidad. Miren, el borne en el multimetro donde hay que poner la punta para inductancia y capacidad es el mismo que para mA, la medición de mA me trabaja perfectamente, lo que descarta que el borne tenga falso, y/o no halla comunicación con el borne y la placa del multímetro. Todo esto es a mi lógica.
  Lo otro mas curioso aún es que en la parte de inductancia y capacidad me senala bateria baja, pero en todas las otras funciones del multimetro no me dice que tenga bateria baja, y todo me lo mide bien. Que puede ser caballero, estará fastidiado?, ayuda?, a continuacion adjunto fotos.


----------



## pandacba (May 7, 2011)

En la sección de medida hay algo dañado por eso te pone bateria baja porque el consumo en esa posición aumenta y la tensión de la bateria baja accionado el indicador de bateria baja


----------



## Eduardo (May 7, 2011)

zealot2 dijo:


> ...  Lo otro mas curioso aún es que en la parte de inductancia y capacidad me senala bateria baja, pero en todas las otras funciones del multimetro no me dice que tenga bateria baja, y todo me lo mide bien. Que puede ser caballero, estará fastidiado?, ayuda?, a continuacion adjunto fotos.


No tiene nada de curioso, al 99% de los testers los revientan seleccionando la escala de mA o de 10/20A y miden en paralelo con la carga, algunos por distracción, otros por bestias.

"Aparentemente" tuviste suerte, porque el resto del tester funciona correctamente --> Revisá los transistores,diodos y resistencias que hay en la zona alrededor del fusible, el fusible no forma del circuito de entrada de mA pero está todo cerca.

En el ala de mi casa perteneciente a cadáveres electrónicos tengo un Wavetek DM28XT que fué menos afortunado, un animal lo enchufó a 220Vca y no conforme con destruir la entrada siguió en la placa conversora (circuito imposible de seguir porque pasa por la llave selectora) y no funciona NADA.


----------



## zealot2 (May 9, 2011)

Muchas gracias Eduardo y Panda, ya le he puesto una batería nueva Maxell y sigue igual. Voy a rivisar esa zona que me dices.


----------



## sebaspider1 (May 14, 2011)

Hola!
Tengo un multimetro fujitel dt-830b. Al medir corriente continua en el rango 200(micro)A y 2000(micro)A, no hay ningun problema. Cuando subo de rango (20mA, 200mA y 10A), en el display me sale que la corriente empieza a subir (sin estar midiendo ningun circuito), partiendo de 0.05 (en el rago de 20mA), al subir de nuevo el rango (200mA), se corre la coma del display, y la corriente sigue subiendo.
Alguna idea del poque?? Las resistencias asociadas a ese rango deben malas??.
Lo otro, a una de las punteras se le salio la parte plastica, me quedo con el puro cable, alguna forma de reparalo? o tendria que comprar una nueva puntera??

Saludos!


----------



## johncaro12 (May 14, 2011)

Para medir corrientes mayores a 200 mA, tienes que cambiar la punta de prueba roja al primer agujero, sino se te puede quemar el fusible.


----------



## sebaspider1 (May 14, 2011)

eso lo tengo claro, pero cuando mido corriente entre el rango (20mA, 200mA), la corriente sube sola, y ni si quiera la tengo conectada a algun circuito, apenas pongo el selesctor en alguno de esos rangos, ya me empieza a marcar corriente.

Y ya abri el multimetro, y revise el fusible y esta en perfectas condiciones, el filamento esta intacto y ademas no hay signos de que algo ente quemado en la placa.


----------



## Eduardo (May 14, 2011)

sebaspider1 dijo:


> ...Alguna idea del poque?? Las resistencias asociadas a ese rango deben malas??.


En algún momento mediste tensión estando el tester para medir corriente, haciendo volar fusible, resistencias y andá a saber si sufrió algo mas. La causa de muerte del 90% de los testers.


> Lo otro, a una de las punteras se le salio la parte plastica, me quedo con el puro cable, alguna forma de reparalo? o tendria que comprar una nueva puntera??


 Las puntas no son todas iguales. Sabías?  
Esa pregunta tenés que hacerla en foros de manosantas, donde sin darles ningún dato ya saben que tenés cáncer.


----------



## sebaspider1 (May 14, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> En algún momento mediste tensión estando el tester para medir corriente, haciendo volar fusible, resistencias y andá a saber si sufrió algo mas. La causa de muerte del 90% de los testers.
> 
> Las puntas no son todas iguales. Sabías?
> Esa pregunta tenés que hacerla en foros de manosantas, donde sin darles ningún dato ya saben que tenés cáncer.



Creo que lo más probable es que haya volado alguna resistencia, ya que recien estaba aprendiendo a madir corriente.

Lo segundo, solo entendi que no todas las puntas son iguales, el resto no jkaa

Muchas Gracias por la respuesta!!!


----------



## danilo 33 (Jun 11, 2011)

hola yo tengo ese multimetro, me lo regalaron porque en vez de la batería le pusieron una fuente........ obvio tiene problemas, se conseguirá la forma de repararlo solo mide inductancia, es UNA pena es muy buen instrumento, desde ya agradezco cualquier comentario


----------



## Hortigüela (Jul 7, 2011)

Hola, alguien me puede echar una mano?

Tengo un polímetro DVM891 que dejó de funcionar, entonces lo abrí y creo que di con el problema. Abriéndolo vi que la ruleta para seleccionar los distintos rangos tiene como unas escobillas de cobre, pero creo que falta alguna me podrían indicar cuantas tiene? y también como lo abrí deprisa me puede decir alguien como puedo volver a montar en su posición, hay alguna posición que pueda saber como está? 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## El Pelado (Jul 7, 2011)

Es como si yo te preguntara que olor tiene el color blanco....

Hace una cosa...ponelo asi...la parte de abajo asi...ubicalos y cuando haga "clack" ponele los tornillos y listo!!

Fuera de broma, subi fotos, si decis que le falta alguna escobilla, ¿cuando lo abriste no estaba suelta? si no estaba suelta es raro que le falte. Otra, si es un tester chino, no te preocupes tanto...si no anda no vale la pena perder tiempo en arreglarlo, salvo que sea un fusible, extremauncion y al tacho...


----------



## zulin (Jul 30, 2011)

Buenas

Esta mañana me he comprado un multimetro digital modelo: DVM851 y he montado un circuito con un led y una resistencia para medir la corriente y las caídas de tensión, el problema es que tengo puesta la selección del multimetro en 20v cc y al medir la fuente que es de 5v cc no me indica nada esta todo el rato en 0, me pasa lo mismo si intento medir la corriente poniendo la selección en 2mA

Alguien sabe que podría pasar? he intentado comprobar los fusibles con el sonido acústico pero pita todo el rato eso es que existe continuidad no?

Gracias, espero vuestras respuesta.


----------



## El Pelado (Jul 30, 2011)

Veo que mi informacion no te fue muy util, pero aprovechando que lo compraste hace poco, y que no debe tener muchas partes que el usuario promedio pueda reparar...para que quemarte el coco, andá  la tienda, planteales el problema y que te lo cambien. Evidentemente esta fallado. Saludos
Suerte.


----------



## coferni1999 (Ago 2, 2011)

Buenos dias, tengo un tester Wavetec y desde hace unos dias dejo de funcionar la medicion de corriente alterna y si funciona la medicion de corriente continua y el resto del tester, como resistencia, frecuencia, capacimetro. El tema es que fue de buenas a primeras sucedio y la ultima vez que lo utilice si funcionaba ...
Consulta tengo algo para probar si lo puedo reparar ... (tiene placas en montaje superficial), o combiene no tocar nada ...
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 2, 2011)

El fusible tal vez....


----------



## coferni1999 (Ago 2, 2011)

Por lo que he visto tiene 2 fusibles y son para la parte de amperes, uno grande para los 10 amp y otro pequeño para los mili, no he visto mas fusible pero creo que si hubiera un fusible seria el mismo para medir alterna y continua, y la medicion de continua sigue funcioando bien.
Tampoco detecte alguna falla en el circuito impreso donde trabaja la llave de conmutacion central.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2011)

Quizás hayas medido alta frecuencia y se quemó algún díodo o capacitor del circuito de Vca


----------



## fernandob (Ago 2, 2011)

coferni1999 dijo:


> Por lo que he visto tiene 2 fusibles y son para la parte de amperes, uno grande para los 10 amp y otro pequeño para los mili, no he visto mas fusible *pero creo que* si hubiera un fusible seria el mismo para medir alterna y continua, y la medicion de continua sigue funcioando bien.
> Tampoco detecte alguna falla en el circuito impreso donde trabaja la llave de conmutacion central.
> Saludos.


 
peroo.................los probaste eee?? 
medir , verificar.

que fue lo que hiciste antes de que muriese ??confesa !!!!,,,,,,,,se te escapo alguna medicion en la escala de corriente y era tension ??


----------



## coferni1999 (Ago 3, 2011)

No hubo ningun error de escalas y nada de eso, es mas creo que tiene proteccion para esas cosas.
Lo estube usando el dia anterior, midiendo corriente alterna en un regulador de tension con un triac de 220, y andaba bien.
Al dia siguiente continue con el circuito y ahi vi que ya no funsiona en alterna la pantalla marca siempre 0,00.
Saludos.


----------



## fede888 (Dic 7, 2011)

Hola gente, tengo un gran problema, necesito info sobre el multimetro brymen bm202, lo encontre despues de mucho tiempo y estoy con ganas de arreglarlo. El problema estoy casi seguro que s la posicion de los contactos de la llave selectora (lo desarme hace mucho tiempo y con tecnicas muy poco ortodoxas y volaron todos los contactos antes de que pueda ver su posicion). Desde ya les agradezco mucho cualquier info ya que solo consigo la hoja de datos del vendedor.


----------



## ranaway (Dic 19, 2011)

Hola a todos, tengo un tester que me dieron quemado y como es un buen equipo quisiera repararlo. Se trata de un Mastech MS8205F parece que le mandaron 220 a la entrada cuando estaban midiendo resistencia y PUM!
El tema es que volo un capacitor, un integrado y unas pistas del pcb, el cap lo puedo reemplazar, y la pista cablera con UTP pero el integrado Volo Volo! y no se que es...
Alguien que tenga el mismo modelo o similar y me pueda decir que es (era) o que tenga el esquema del mismo se lo voy a agradecer.
A continuacion las fotos.

Saludos!


----------



## ranaway (Ene 3, 2012)

alguien plis? o esta en el subforo equivocado?

Saludos!


----------



## nachodbz (Mar 29, 2012)

capaz esto te sirva.

Saludos


----------



## rodno (Mar 30, 2012)

Muchas gracias
le echare un vistazo para ver si puedo solucionarlo


----------



## slipkadicto (May 1, 2012)

Hola, tengo un multimetro powerfix del cual adjunto manual de instrucciones: 
http://www.kompernass.com/pages/_pdfs/ac49bcdf18560e1c48905d475154edb7.pdf

Es un medidor bastante bueno para mis necesidades, me costo unos 60 euros, en lidl, mide sonido, temperatura, luminosidad, frecuencia... ademas de las mediciones tipicas de Ω,A,V, condensadores... en fin. 

Mi problema es que las mediciones empiezan a ser poco precisas, por ejemplo en temperatura, me meti la sonda en el sobaco (alaaaa ) y me dio 30 grados, cuando mido sonido me salen unos decibelios que me parecen extraños... ya no me fio, tiene unos 3 o 4 años.

Me decidi a abrirlo hoy, y le he tomado unas fotos que adjuntare, en las que veo 13 potenciometros, que supongo que son para las calibraciones, en el manual no me dice cual es cual... y a ojo no veo yo mucho, solo llego a que supongo que eso es para calibrar.(tengo acceso a calibradores profesionales, pero claro es la empresa donde trabajo y no me puedo poner alli a hacer experimentos y pruebas... puedo calibrarlo en un momento dado y listo)

http://i.imgur.com/QbpXv.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/wuSqN.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/rXI5T.jpg

Alguien podria orientarme un poco? viendo las fotos... (no entiendo por qué los diagramas no están al alcance de cualquier usuario, por que el medidor es bastante caro)

Gracias por vuestro tiempo.


----------



## elaficionado (May 1, 2012)

Hola.

Prueba la temperatura del agua hirviendo (100ºC a nivel del mar)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## aquileslor (May 1, 2012)

Ya lo has visto, lo difícil es ubicar los correspondientes potes. Todo será a prueba y verdad. No te queda otra. Y mucha suerte.


----------



## mcrven (May 1, 2012)

Utiliza google y haz una búsqueda por "marca, modelo + service manual" 0 "marca, modelo + schematic"


----------



## rigelmmm (May 26, 2012)

Hola, alguien podría ayudarme con esto: tengo un antiguo tester analógico Central 200h, al cual se le rompió una de las resistencias conectadas a la llave rotativa, debido al derrame de una pila alcalina que la afectó y no tengo como saber su valor para reemplazarla.
Agradezco cualquier info al respecto, saludos


----------



## choco98 (May 27, 2012)

pasame el modelo y marca y tedigo que consigo aver si algun santo nos dice (san google o san alldatasheet) lo ultimo no quedo XD


----------



## rigelmmm (May 27, 2012)

muchas gracias por tu contacto, la marca es Central y el modelo 200H, aguardo tus comentarios, saludos y gracias nuevamente


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2012)

Fué mi primer tester , es muy sencillito. *La segunda vez* que se *me* rompió el instrumento lo tiré .

Fijate cuando ponés la selectora en esa resistencia , que dice en la perilla.


----------



## manoloip (Jun 18, 2012)

A ver si me podéis ayudar un poquito.

¿A qué se debe generalmente que el valor de una resistencia medida con el multímetro no corresponda exactamente con el valor teórico de esta (el valor del código de colores)?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2012)

Primer causa de error , mala la batería del instrumento , reemplazala 

Segunda causa probable , tester económico.

Tercera causa , resistencias poco precisas


----------



## powerful (Jun 18, 2012)

cuarta causa , error del que mide, sujetas la resistencia con las manos , mides la resistencia soldada a una placa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2012)

powerful dijo:
			
		

> cuarta causa , error del que mide, sujetas la resistencia con las manos , mides la resistencia soldada a una placa


 

Pucha , me agarraste distraido 

Muy buena esa Power


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 18, 2012)

Amigo, ademas veras que el error se hace mas notable en resistencias de mayor valor por ejem. 1MΩ, ya que las tolerancias se expresan en %.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 18, 2012)

Hola.

Si tu multimetro es de calidad, haces la medición correctamente (fuera del circuito al menos un terminal) y la medida que haces  no coincide con el código de colores, esto se debe a la tolerancia del resistor (que depende del color de la cuarta banda de color en el resistor). Si esta medida está fuera del rango del porcentaje, eso quiere decir que la resistor está alterado.

Por supuesto, debes tener en cuenta, todo lo que te han dicho anteriormente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Galapacho (Jun 21, 2012)

Hola a todos
Tengo un multimetro que me funciona en todas las opciones bien menos cundo tengo que medir tensión en alterna.
Me gustaría saber si alguien puede tener una solución para esta avería.
He revisado todos los componentes y están todos bien.

Un Saludo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 21, 2012)

estas seguro que los diodos rectificadores estan bien? o que las resistencias que van en serie para dar las divisiones de tensión no están quemadas?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 21, 2012)

Dosmetros siempre tiene "la" solucion ante este tipo de averias. Dejemosle que aporte.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 21, 2012)

Estoy buscando en mi archivo aquella solución  . . . podés comentarnos a título informativo , la marca y modelo de tester para no darte una opción errada?

Saludos !


----------



## Galapacho (Jun 21, 2012)

Pues la marca es GEFOLEC  modelo: MY-60
Mire todas las resistencias y estaban bien.
Ademas también me salia el simbolito de que no tenia batería pero aunque cambiara la pila no se quitaba, esto se corregió cambiando un circuito intregrado pero me sigue sin marcar la tension en alterna.

gracias por contestar a todos.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 21, 2012)

Hola.

Si tienes el manual con el circuito, publica el circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Galapacho (Jun 22, 2012)

El circuito es un TL062CP


----------



## elbardila (Ago 1, 2012)

Saludos amigos.
Midiendo el voltage AC de salida de un pequeño y sencillo inversor alimentado con 6 volt DC, un transistor, y un transformador de 9 + 9 volt a 500 ma, mi multimetro se daño.
Presenta lecturas en el display en cualquiera de las escalas estando las puntas al aire. Entiendo que su reparacion en estos momentos es inoficiosa por los repuestos, el tiempo dedicado y el valor de estos aparatos.
Sin embargo quisiera saber cual es la causa de la falla, ya que el voltage que estaba midiendo no superaba los 130 voltios y la corriente es tambien muy baja. Puede ser por la frecuencia?.
Les agradezco comentarios y consejos para futuras ocasiones.
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2012)

Seguramente el voltaje pico , mayor al que suponés superó las protecciones del tester 

RIP


----------



## elbardila (Ago 1, 2012)

Gracias por tu respuesta.
 Que proteccion se podria usar para evitar esto?. Pienso adquirir un tester de mejor calidad y no quisiera que le sucediera la misma fatalidad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2012)

Testers vas a dañar siempre , no hay que superar los límites que te indica el manual.

Y por eso es preferible tener algún tester para hacer pruebas , que sea sacrificable , y uno bueno para hacer mediciones finas.

Para medir sobre fuentes PWM yo uso inicialmente un tester analógico (de aguja) de 3 dólares al que le he cambiado el díodo de la escala de altera por uno rápido , mide mas o menos , pero mide.

Saludos !


----------



## elbardila (Ago 2, 2012)

Agradezco tus respuestas, pues bien, a ser mas precavido con el uso del multimetro.


----------



## Daniel.more (Ago 2, 2012)

seguro que se te abrio una recistencia..abrelo,y mira una r de unos 2 o 3w que hay justo en las inmediaciones donde enchufas los cables,no suele joderse nada mas,la cambias y deveria de funcionar....(depende del modelo lo repararas....pero merece la pena intentarlo) ami me ha pasado alguna vez midiendo la salida de inverter soldador que cuando estan mal de buenas a primeras me da la tencion de cebado de arco (de estas que precalienan el electrodo con arco de alta tencion) y pufff...........saludos


----------



## elbardila (Ago 2, 2012)

Gracias, echare una revisada y luego les comento.


----------



## magnifico (Nov 19, 2012)

resulta que mi multimetro no reconoce la tencion todo iba bien asta que un dia ya no me midio el voltaje siempre marca cero pense que era la pila pero ya la e cambiado y nada lo mismo meses anteriores estaba midiendo y por error mio lo conecte en corriente alterna y la configuracion en mi multimetro estaba para medir cd y me echo unas chispas pero seguia reconociendo el valor muy bien que sera alguien sabe ayuda porfa


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 19, 2012)

magnifico dijo:


> resulta que mi multimetro no reconoce la tencion todo iba bien asta que un dia ya no me midio el voltaje siempre marca cero pense que era la pila pero ya la e cambiado y nada lo mismo meses anteriores estaba midiendo y *por error mio lo conecte en corriente alterna y la configuracion en mi multimetro estaba para medir cd y me echo unas chispas* pero seguia reconociendo el valor muy bien que sera alguien sabe ayuda porfa



Creo que vos mismo diste con la respuesta.

Si después de eso siguió funcionando un cierto y luego murió... no hay muchas vueltas que darle.


----------



## Mari0x (Dic 11, 2012)

Bueno amigos tengo un problema con mi Tester, no funciona la continuidad, es como si siempre estuviera midiendo. Lo abrí y no había nada quemado ni las pistas ni las R ni los fuses. 

El tester es este. http://i.imgur.com/lDwOo.jpg


----------



## PsyChoW (Dic 11, 2012)

Cambiaste el fusible?


----------



## BKAR (Dic 11, 2012)

las puntas???

jaja bueno amigo no creo que podemos decir mucho.

dices que SOLO!!! no funciona la continuidad?? o entendi mal?
pa colmo es un digital... que podria andar mal?


----------



## Mari0x (Dic 11, 2012)

PsyChoW dijo:


> Cambiaste el fusible?



Si, lo cambie y sigue igual.



BKAR dijo:


> las puntas???
> 
> jaja bueno amigo no creo que podemos decir mucho.
> 
> ...



Lo probé sin puntas y nada, y funciona todo excepto la continuidad.


----------



## Marce (Dic 12, 2012)

La perilla ??


----------



## Lucio Ariel (Dic 12, 2012)

El switcher de la perilla, probablemente no hace contacto ahí, en el modo de continuidad, es posible que tengas que cambiar de tester.


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Dic 12, 2012)

Mari0x dijo:


> Bueno amigos tengo un problema con mi Tester, no funciona la continuidad, es como si siempre estuviera midiendo. Lo abrí y no había nada quemado ni las pistas ni las R ni los fuses.
> 
> El tester es este. http://i.imgur.com/lDwOo.jpg


 
Si no lo sometio a algun corto la solucion si esta por esos lares de  la perilla como un par de parceros dicen, desarme la perilla con cuidado, y fijece muy bien que las pistas que conectan esta misma que esten muy bien, muchas veces un pequeño corto hace que alguna se levante porque son finastambien alguna particula sea de estaño producido por algun corto o algo puede estar haciendo un contacto no deseadono olvide verificar la bateria y posibles soldaduras frias.......


----------



## perezrubens (Ene 8, 2013)

hola, tengo dos multímetros, dañados. 
Ocurrió que fui a medir continuidad, con voltaje en los cables, y no funcionaron mas, solo miden continuidad.
Quisiera saber cual es el componente electrónico que se daña en estos casos o como repararlos midiendo con otro multímetro, no tengo osciloscopio.
No vale la pena pagar para repararlos por que sale más caro que comprarlos nuevos, gracias.


----------



## aquileslor (Ene 8, 2013)

¿Miden algo? No todo está perdido. Buscá alguna resistencia con signos de haberse quemado: ennegrecida, etc. Mide en continuidad: ¿que rangos?. Haber si puedes medir cada resistencia en continuidad. Aparederá alguna cortada. Controlá tambien los diodos rectificadores. ¿Como quemaste los dos?


----------



## Psyke (Ene 18, 2013)

Hola a todos, espero que se encuentren bien.
Mi problema es que hacen 3 meses compré un tester JA-840 (ver fotos). Al poco tiempo de haberlo comprado, tuve que ocuparme de mi Colegio ya que soy adolescente y tuve que rendir materias, así que el tester se encuentra casi como nuevo. Hace poco, cuando volví a hacer cosas de Electrónica, me di cuenta de que mi tester mide voltajes mal, ya sea en AC o DC. No mide, por ejemplo, 2 volts de mas, sino que disminuye su precisión a medida que mido más voltaje. Midiendo 5V dio 5,21V (usb). Midiendo 6V=7.5V. Y cuando medí 9V marcó 14,1V!
No es un tester autorrango como verán, pero yo nunca excedí el voltaje que marcaba la escala en la que yo lo fijaba. 

Lo desarmé y no encuentro ningún indicio de algo quemado.
Espero que me puedan ayudar, muchas gracias.


----------



## JBE (Ene 18, 2013)

¿Estás seguro que esos voltajes que mediste eran exactos? Si es así, cambiale la batería y probá de nuevo.


----------



## Psyke (Ene 18, 2013)

Si, eran exactos porque la de 9V y 6V son fuentes que uso siempre, y en el caso de que otorgara 14V en vez de 9V ya hubiera roto muchas cosas... Los 5V los probé del USB de la pc, que en los sensores de ésta registraban algo de 5.01 - 5.05

Pruebo cambiando la bateria y te digo


----------



## Psyke (Ene 19, 2013)

Puse una bateria nueva y nada, sigue midiendo mal. Es muy probable que no se pueda arreglar, pero al menos quisiera saber cual puede haber sido la causa de haberlo roto. Gracias


----------



## 1024 (Ene 19, 2013)

Hola, revisa que la puntas de prueba o cables de conexión de tu multimetro no tengan alguna falla, lo que desajusto tu instrumento pudo ser el polvo o la humedad, desarmalo y limpia bien la placa.


----------



## Psyke (Ene 19, 2013)

Con que podria limpiarla bien? No tengo ningun fluido "de electronica" para el limpiado de placas


----------



## JBE (Ene 19, 2013)

Agarrá un cepillo de dientes usado, y pasaselo a las pistas. 

Saludos!


----------



## aquileslor (Ene 19, 2013)

Controlá en la escala de 200 mV que tendría que ser directa y ves si sigue alineal. Si es así, algo falló en el chip conversor. Si está bien, entonces limpiá la placa , contactos y fichas con alcohol isopropílico. El alcohol común medicinal no sirve porque deja humedad.


----------



## Psyke (Ene 19, 2013)

Aquiles, segun entendi tendria que medir algo que este entre 0 y 200 mV? Si es asi, que mido? No se de donde sacar un voltaje entre ese rango



Casi me olvido, gracias por pasarse a todos los que lo hicieron


----------



## aquileslor (Ene 20, 2013)

Hacé un divisor de tensión con resistencias desde los 5 V que tenés. No se si conocés la ley de ohm, pero si por ejemplo, le ponés 5000 ohms entre el positivo y negativo, cada ohm te da 1 mV. Usá un poco de cálculo y saldrás adelante.


----------



## Psyke (Ene 20, 2013)

Lei por arriba la Ley pero la voy a repasar, mal no me va a venir. Cuando lo haga escribo, gracias!


----------



## kyuhyun (Feb 26, 2013)

Bueno depende, de la marca del multitester, *porque* si son chinitas y te costaron baratas no valen la pena arreglarlas ya q*ue* queda descalibrada y da error en mediciones. A mi me paso algo parecido en mis inicios de estudiante, pero Me compre un miltitester que me costo 6 veces mas pero este aguanta mas a los errores. Pero recuerda q*ue* tienes q*ue* ir evitandolos


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Abr 15, 2013)

Pues estaba probando una fuente smps para un preamplificador que estoy armando, pero la fuente me daño 2 integrados y mi multimetro ahora solo lee continuidad, no lee voltajes, resistencias ni amperajes. Es posible que haya alguna forma de repararlo? o ya directo compro otro? Es un multimetro barato, pero aun asi, es un gasto que no tenia contemplado


----------



## 1024 (Abr 15, 2013)

Hola, destapalo y observa si hay componentes quemados, aunque lo mas seguro es que tengas que comprar otro.


----------



## flagg327 (Abr 17, 2013)

Buenas, tengo un problema con mi *multimetro digital*. El problema es que lo enciendo, ajusto la perilla para medir tensión continua y sin conectar las puntas a ningún lado ya me aparece una tensión continua de 0,84V. Además si mido una batería, los voltajes de polaridad opuesta dan distintos números. Por ejemplo:

*+* pongo la punta positiva en el borne positivo de la batería a medir
*+* pongo la punta negativa en el borne negativo de la batería a medir
*+* lectura: *2,56V*

*+* invierto las puntas
*+* lectura: *3,7V*

Lecturas distintas en la misma batería. Lo mismo pasa con todo lo que mida, lecturas distintas y erróneas.... Alguna idea?

La batería con la que funciona el multimetro es nueva.

*Marca*: UNI-T 
*Modelo*: UT51

*Saludos*


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 17, 2013)

¿Ese problema surgió ahora o viene desde siempre, desde que lo compraste? Es raro, pero puede tener algo en el chip desbalanceado. ¿De que marca es? ¿O es un genérico chino?  Se me hace que está desbalanceado el punto de masa. Y viene configurado en el chip.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 17, 2013)

yo compre uno de la misma marca y media cualquier cosa,por suerte me lo cambiaron ,el mio es el ut-55
vino así de fabrica,
anduvo bien ,pero luego me di cuenta que el que me dieron no funciona bien para medir temperatura


----------



## elgriego (Abr 17, 2013)

Que hermoso control de calidad el de esos testers!!!.

Saludos.


----------



## flagg327 (Abr 17, 2013)

Lo más raro es que a mi me funcionaba perfecto. Nunca un problema... y ahora hace un par de días se manda esa...


----------



## ESKALENO (Abr 18, 2013)

Sí, muchos fallos de falsas lecturas y errores es por la rueda de contactos que no hace buena conexión y hay que limpiar las pistas y todo, ojo con los bolines al abrirlo y al vorverlo a cerrar.


----------



## electrovalvula (Jul 8, 2013)

Hola amigos electronicos! me gustaria c





> onsultar un gran problema que me surgio con el tester, de un dia a otro me empeso con esto en la pantalla y no se que puede ser, si a alguien le paso algo parecido y me podria sugerir alguna ayuda se lo agradezco.! gracias
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 8, 2013)

Y ¿ Como está la batería ?


----------



## electrovalvula (Jul 8, 2013)

la bateria esta bien lo probe con una nueva y sigue haciendo lo mismo, el voltaje de la bateria es correcto tiene 9 v


----------



## basicobasico (Jul 8, 2013)

es algo que sucede en calculadoras, en algunos caso se debe al agua, o a la condenzasion de humeda cerca a las pistas/soldaduras creando una forma de conexion y por eso presentando ese sintoma, una correcta limpieza y una buena secada pueden ser parte de la solucion. Otro motivo son las caidas que hace que el display se mueva haciendo malos contactos con la placa,


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 8, 2013)

Fijate en las conexiones de la masa principal, cuando falla puede hacer ese problema. Seguí las pista hasta el chip para controlar su estado y dale una lavadita con isopropílico, no con otra cosa.


----------



## JRAR (Jul 9, 2013)

Buenos dias amigos de foros de electronica. Soy nuevo en el foro, mi pregunta es por donde podria estar el fallo de multimetro averiado. Resulta que se estaba midiendo resistencia de motor en la escala de 200 homios, pero se activo accideltal mente el motor y el multimetro recibio voltaje. Tengo otra pregunta de otro multimetro que recivio alto voltaje en las puntas de prueba, el alta voltaje es de la bobina de ignision del automovil. De antemano gracias


----------



## fernandob (Jul 9, 2013)

hay en mercadolibre uno que vende testers a 1 $ son lotes fallados, tiene un monton, segun el de facil reparacion ( si tenes el plano y una vida al *[término innecesariamente vulgar]* ) .
el tema es que son testers que no pasan ni para un tonto , asi que imaginen los que si (por que andan en la mayoria de las funciones pero no en solo alguna ) .
y los mandan.

el tema es que son mal hechos ,con componentes erroneos en la linea de montaje.

con contol de calidad 100 % segulos ........20 dolales 
sin contlol de calidad , solo alguno con fallita , no se pleocupe que se venden bien .......... 10 dolales cada uno.

y el importador Argentino no resiste la oferta y se llena de porqueria .


----------



## electrovalvula (Jul 9, 2013)

Buenisimo, ahora voy a probar esas soluciones! y les cuento como me va


----------



## mcrven (Jul 9, 2013)

JRAR dijo:


> ... Resulta que se estaba midiendo resistencia de motor en la escala de 200 homios, pero se activo accideltal mente el motor y el multimetro recibio voltaje. ...



Como puso fernandob... Anda y cómprate otro.



fernandob dijo:


> ...
> y el importador Argentino no resiste la oferta y se llena de porqueria .



Che Fernando... Que el chico vive en Guatemala.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 9, 2013)

zurich................era la marca de la que hablaba en :
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/821842/ _


----------



## fernandob (Jul 9, 2013)

pero eso puede pasar en cualquier lado


----------



## electrovalvula (Jul 9, 2013)

lo estuve mirando y estan todos los componentes sulfatados, lo lave con isopropílico y sigue haciendo lo mismo, lo interesante es que anda en todas sus funciones pero el problema es de la pantalla de algun falso contacto pero no logro darme cuenta cual es, lo interesante es que cada ves que lo cambias de funcion esta un segundo bien y se pone la pantalla como esta en la foto, y si lo miras de costado con el reflejo de la luz se alcanza a ver los valores de lectura que marca, es raro el problema voy a seguir midiendo si hay algo quemado, si no lo desechare y comprare uno.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 9, 2013)

y como se sulfataron ¿?¿ 
eso no es normal, para nada .

el tema es que el ci que maneja el display ( y el display) tiene lso pines muy  juntos :

alcohol y cepillo de dientes y paciencia


----------



## Dls (Jul 10, 2013)

no es normal para nada que se sulfate como dice fernandob 
lo exponias a lugares muy humedos?
o lo dejabas afuera en la intemperie (al aire libre)
vives muy cercas del mar?


----------



## YORMAN GODOY (Ago 20, 2013)

como están chicos del foro, les comento que acabo de comprar un nuevo multímetro modelo LC-816 de LECE (una marca china), bueno les comento que el multímetro es muy completo, pero tengo un inconveniente con dos funciones:

1)el NCV (medición de voltaje sin contacto) esta función no sé cómo hacer para que pueda medir, el principal inconveniente es que el manual esta en chino y cuando busco en google sale es una mala traducción del manual

2) la función de medir frecuencia trae dos modalidades Hz y %, mi pregunta es para que ese (%)

de antemano gracias y saludos!


----------



## Cuchita (Ago 20, 2013)

Hola, intento aprender eléctrónica por mi cuenta y quisiera saber si alguien me puede echar una mano con un multimetro que tengo, que es bastante básico ideal para principiantes (de color amarillo), al que se le ha quedado la pantalla del display en blanco, no muestra numeración, solo muestra unos cuantos segmentos. Creí que podía ser la pila porque la medí y está baja, pero la reemplacé y aún congtinúa con la falla. Me da la impresión de que se desalinearon los conectores del display (ésos que son de goma) y no logro hacer que vuelvan a verselos números. Tendrá reparación o lo desecho? ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2013)

Podés limpiar los contactos de la plaqueta _*y rezar*_, los del lcd *y rezar ,* la gomita con alcohol *y rezar*, esperar que se seque *y rezar ,* armar cuidadosamente *y rezar , *verificando que quede bien asegurado *y rezar.*

*Si no da resultado  *


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 20, 2013)

Hola caro Cuchita, tente la dica de Don Dosmetros si no resolver tente con mucho cuidado hacer una leve pressiõn sob la PCB acima de la gomita y mire lo display de LCD si los numeros aparecen entonses falta pressiõn para mejorar lo contacto electrico entre la gomita y el LCD y el PCB.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte amigo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## 1024 (Ago 20, 2013)

Hola, lo que posiblemente trae sea un detector de voltaje sin contacto, aunque no es el mismo revisa el siguiente manual debe de funcionar parecido www.extech.com/instruments/resources/manuals/EX320_UMsp.pdf‎, para lo que indica en % es el ciclo de trabajo de la señal.


----------



## YORMAN GODOY (Ago 22, 2013)

muchas gracias 1024 si es la funcion del archivo adjunto...


----------



## julian403 (Ago 25, 2013)

Mi multimetro en tensíon alterna siempre marca un valor de 5 mV, es decir, cuando no está conectado a ninguna tensión. ¿es alguna falla del aparato? ¿o es por alguna inducción (por ejemplo la de su propio circuito?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 25, 2013)

Y si cortocircuitas sus puntas ?


----------



## moises95 (Ago 25, 2013)

A mi me pasa a veces, lo pongo en alterna y me mide 2V o 1V, hasta que se pone a 0, si no lo apago y enciendo o junto las puntas (Tambien para ver si mide bien la resistencia, debe darme 1 ohm) 

O en tension continua, me mide V o  milivoltios sin conectarlo a nada 

Pero vamos, eso se pone a 0 rápido y mide bien en todo.

Ahí veces que me mide mas resistencia de lo normal al juntar las puntas, cuando pasa eso, saco los cables del tester, los coloco de nuevo y ya mide bien, bueno, me baja hasta 0,8 ohmios al hacer eso .


----------



## julian403 (Ago 25, 2013)

Perdón son 50 mV y juntando las puntas no cambia nada. Aunque en las mediciones de tensiones medianas y altas da correcto. Pero igual me da un poco de desconfianza.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2013)

julian403 dijo:
			
		

> Perdón son 50 mV y juntando las puntas no cambia nada. Aunque en las mediciones de tensiones medianas y altas da correcto. Pero igual me da un poco de desconfianza.



¿ Que cosa es lo que te da desconfianza ?

El multímetro se diseña en base a un instrumento de CC agregando un adaptador para medir tensión alterna que puede ir desde un diodo hasta una circuitería "Importante".
Sea cual sea la forma de adaptar, introduce un error y este error es inversamente proporcional a la calidad del multímetro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 25, 2013)

Moises , cables berretas (baratos )


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 25, 2013)

Probá de hacerle un cortocircuito entre los terminales con un alambre de cobre grueso. Si mejora, el problema está en las puntas de prueba. Y tendrías que hacerlas blindadas. Si no mejora, fijate que dentro tienen un plano de masa que se contacta con un resorte. Si no lo tiene, ponle uno con cinta de aluminio autoadhesiva. Si así no mejora, bueno, tienes un problema que no puedo deducir a la distancia, aunque en realidad no estamos tan lejos. Suerte.


----------



## moises95 (Ago 25, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Moises , cables berretas (baratos )



Son los que me trae el tester, pero vamos, es el primer tester y es baratillo  . Cuando se estropee quizás ya me compre uno que tenga mas funciones como el capacimetro, el frecuenciometro y el termometro, que llegue al 1000V y esas cosillas   (Y que tenga 2 fuses )

Bueno, con el tema de error, tambien me pasa que el conmutador del multímetro esta rotillo y a veces tengo que moverlo un poquillo para que se ajuste, me pasa mas en alterna, y a veces al medir, por ejemplo me mide 240V y si muevo 1mm se pasa a 212V  , así no me fio mucho, así que lo conecto a por ejemplo un trafo que diga 12V, lo ajusto hasta que de 12V y ya mido con confianza.

Eso tambien me pasa sin conectar nada, le da por medir voltios alterna al tocar el conmutador unos mm


----------



## analogico (Ago 25, 2013)

mi multimetro en la escala mas baja de voltaje ac tambien marca  unos pocos mv

sin cables
con cables
puenteados


pero nunca uso esa escala y tengo otros multimetros
asi que nunca le di importancia


----------



## ashietk (Nov 16, 2013)

Hola tengo un tester UT50D, bueno la cosa es que lo estaba usando lo mas tranquilo (antes que no mida nada lo use para medir voltaje de un circuito para pasar c.a a c.c). luego de usarlo sin ningun problema y ver contunuidad en un circuto quize medir un capacitor y nada, probe con otro y nada asi con 5. luego quize medir un inductor y nada otro y nada. bueno asi que se me quemo pero continuidad y voltaje mide pero no lo demas a ohms tambien mide pero no inductancia y capacidad. 

Bueno si alguno pueda ayudarme a repararlo pliz me salio 540 $, para enterarme que afuera estaba menos de 40 dolares asi que, quiero que me dure bastante para amortiguar mi mala compra. GRACIAS


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 16, 2013)

lo lamento por ti, usos uni-t son de tener esas mañas.me paso con un tester que no media temperatura(el resto mide bien) y con otro ,un inductometro ,de la misma marca,
si funcionan bien son unas maravilla ,pero cuando fallan ,siempre le fallan una función,
por ejemplo el tester no me mide bien temperatura (estaba funcionando bien y de un dia para el otro,,,lo unico que no funciona es la temperatura)
con el inductometro ,ese me vino fallado y me lo cambiaron.no media bien y no funcionaba el auto-power,pero ,eso si el inductometro media de todo menos las inductancias,
no se si aqui en argentina llegan los de segunda selección o si son malos


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 17, 2013)

yo tengo 3 de esos uni-t, el UT70A y dos ut58D, son buenos, pero como dice SM, el cable de la termocupla es muy débil y se aisla con gran facilidad.


----------



## ashietk (Nov 17, 2013)

Bueno entonces que pasa con mi tester, se puede reparar??? cuanto me saldria repararlo?? me conviene?? la la la??? jajajaja. (la ultima pregunta es como chiste, por hacer tantas preguntas).


----------



## HUKE02 (Abr 2, 2014)

Hola a todos, me gustaría que me ayudaran ó guiaran para remplazar una Resistencias SMD que se me quemo en mi tester MU113 haciendo una medición errada, como verán en la foto la he señalado en un cuadro en rojo (la pieza quemada esta dentro del cuadro mas pequeño), me gustaría saber si es posible adaptarle o colocarle una resistencia con un valor especifico... la función afectada en el multimetro es la de CONTINUIDAD ya no puedo medir los diodos SCHOTTKY bajo dicha función.

He pasado toda la mañana buscando el diagrama de este tester y no le he encontrado para saber cual es el valor solo puedo asumir que el primer valor es 9 pero los demás no los veo

No me pidan botarlo porque aquí esta super caros los multimetros este vale al cambio de moneda 80$ Dolares americanos en Venezuela.

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## mcrven (Abr 2, 2014)

La R grande es de 1,00 Ω (1R00) y está en paralelo con la pequeña de 62 Ω - 0,5% (62RD - La letra D representa la tolerancia de 0,5%), lo cual da una R final de 0,984Ω.

La R quemada "Parece ser de" 22.6 Ω - 0,5% (D22.6).

Te sugiero que las midas con otro tester. No siempre quedan completamente cortadas y, revisa los contactos del selector; es muy probable que hayan resultado quemados.

En todo caso, puedes sustituirlas con Rs convencionales para probar. No es necesario que sean del tipo SMD.

Saludos y suerte...


----------



## HUKE02 (Abr 3, 2014)

Gracias por esa información valiosa... en la tarde pediré un tester prestado para probar dicha resistencia, comento que el tester hace el acostumbrado zumbido de continuidad cuando pruebo un fusible o otro componente que en su buen funcionamiento debería generar. Pero no valores de carga y descarga.

Si resultara que la resistencia dañada es una ""22.6 Ω - 0,5% (D22.6)"" como comentas quiere decir que la resistencia convencional a buscar debería ser de igual manera a los ""22.6 Ω - 0,5%""  haciendo los cálculos para saber que colores debe tener esta resistencia podría ser ROJO, ROJO, NEGRO y MARRON pero si no están mal, esta tendría 1% de tolerancia aun así me podría servir??

Anexo otra foto donde se puede ver la cara del selector... Esta área no tuvo daños. (La resistencia la queme por que me encontraba midiendo un capacitor de alto voltaje (300vol 150 uf) y no se había descargado por completo con el método usado y no me cerciore antes de medirlo)


----------



## mcrven (Abr 3, 2014)

HUKE02 dijo:


> Gracias por esa información valiosa... en la tarde pediré un tester prestado para probar dicha resistencia, comento que el tester hace el acostumbrado zumbido de continuidad cuando pruebo un fusible o otro componente que en su buen funcionamiento debería generar. Pero no valores de carga y descarga.
> 
> Si resultara que la resistencia dañada es una ""22.6 Ω - 0,5% (D22.6)"" como comentas quiere decir que la resistencia convencional a buscar debería ser de igual manera a los ""22.6 Ω - 0,5%""  haciendo los cálculos para saber que colores debe tener esta resistencia podría ser ROJO, ROJO, NEGRO y MARRON pero si no están mal, esta tendría 1% de tolerancia aun así me podría servir??
> 
> Anexo otra foto donde se puede ver la cara del selector... Esta área no tuvo daños. (La resistencia la queme por que me encontraba midiendo un capacitor de alto voltaje (300vol 150 uf) y no se había descargado por completo con el método usado y no me cerciore antes de medirlo)



ROJO, ROJO, AZUL + Banda dorada (/10)

Difícil que encuentres Rs de 0,5%. Puede que encuentres de 1%: banda adicional MARRON.

Prueba con una de 27Ω, si mide con error le colocas una en paralelo (Saca la cuenta) para que se aproxime a los 22,6Ω.

De suerte no parece haber sufrido el selector. ALELUYA...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 3, 2014)

Para acercarte al valor del 0.5% podés poner varias resistencias IGUALES (o parecidas) del 1% de tolerancia en paralelo. La precisión aumenta en la raíz cuadrada de la cantidad de resistencias si estas son iguales o por ahí cerca si son mas o menos parecidas.Por ejemplo, si ponés 4 resistencias iguales para llegar al valor deseado, la precisión pasa a valer 1% / √4 = 0.5%
Claro que esto es estadístico y está sujeto a variaciones, pero en general va muy bien según los cálculos...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 4, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Para acercarte al valor del 0.5% podés poner varias resistencias IGUALES (o parecidas) del 1% de tolerancia en paralelo. La precisión aumenta en la raíz cuadrada de la cantidad de resistencias si estas son iguales o por ahí cerca si son mas o menos parecidas.Por ejemplo, si ponés 4 resistencias iguales para llegar al valor deseado, la precisión pasa a valer 1% / √4 = 0.5%
> Claro que esto es estadístico y está sujeto a variaciones, pero en general va muy bien según los cálculos...



Me resulta muy interesante eso que comentaste. Imagino que esa ley de aumento de la precisión en función inversa de la raíz cuadrada del número de resistencias debe responder a la forma de la curva de la dispersión estadística de la tolerancia de fabricación.

¿Hay alguna demostración matemática ó explicación física detallada de esa expresión que subiste?

Saludos

PD: haciendo unos tanteos llego a ese 0,5 % y considerando la siguiente situación: 3 resistencias con + 1 % y 1 resistencia con - 1 %. El resultado del paralelo ese daría una dispersión del 0,5 % respecto del nominal. Pero el procedimiento que seguí no es una lógica que se pueda aplicar a casos generales y que dé similar resultado a la primera ley expuesta. Es más, muchas combinaciones posibles pueden arrojar también ese 0,5 % (por ejemplo, 4 resistencias con + 0,5 % cada una ó 4 resistencias con - 0,5 % cada una).

Se me ocurre que contemplando sólo valores extremos de tolerancia esperable, se puede analizar el problema con lógica binaria: otorgamos un cero lógico al - 1 % y otorgamos un uno lógico al + 1 %. Luego, analizamos las distintas posibilidades que se puedan plantear y promediamos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 4, 2014)

Eso lo había visto en la facu hace años cuando cursé estadística, aunque no lo estudié desde el punto de vista de la tolerancia de componentes electrónicos, sino solo como suma de distribuciones estadísticas Gaussianas. Hace un tiempo lo volví a ver analizado en el libro de Self (para variar) sobre el Diseño de Xover de Audio, y el hace referencia a un libro de Optica ("Modern Optical Engineering", Capítulo 15, "Additive Tolerances".... que se puede conseguir prestado por ahí) que usa  los mismos principios para los lentes pero con distribuciones uniformes y no Gaussianas. Self también explica como jugar un poco con Excel para hacer una prueba, pero los dibujitos del libro de óptica son mas simples y menos bardo ... al menos para mí... aunque está la matemática necesaria.

*PD:* Tu análisis de las tolerancias no es real, por que considerás los extremos y estadísticamente esos valores son muuuuy poco frecuentes cuando la distribución es Gaussiana, que es la mas probable de ocurrir en las resistencias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 4, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Eso lo había visto en la facu hace años cuando cursé estadística, aunque no lo estudié desde el punto de vista de la tolerancia de componentes electrónicos, sino solo como suma de distribuciones estadísticas Gaussianas. . . . .



Yo lo vi exactamente igual, de echo lo comenté en algún lugar dentro del Foro, lugar que no recuerdo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 4, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo lo vi exactamente igual, de echo lo comenté en algún lugar dentro del Foro, *lugar que no recuerdo*



  




​


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 4, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> *PD:* Tu análisis de las tolerancias no es real, por que considerás los extremos y estadísticamente esos valores son muuuuy poco frecuentes cuando la distribución es Gaussiana, que es la mas probable de ocurrir en las resistencias.



Así es (porque estoy tomando las posibilidades de ocurrencia de los extremos de tolerancia => que son mínimos y se corresponden con la zona más extrema de la distribución gaussiana, es decir, sus "volados" y no su "cresta").

Solamente quería ver, con analogía a la lógica binaria, si podía obtener el número grueso de aproximación a esa reducción, si la posibilidad de ocurrencia de las tolerancias eran iguales (distribución no gaussiana).

Saludos

P.D.: de todos modos, como esto se ajusta finalmente a la estadística, puede pasar cualquier cosa: desde tener menor tolerancia resultante (con mayores probabilidades, si la distribución es gaussiana) hasta tener similar tolerancia extrema y encima empleando más componentes!!! (con menores probabilidades, si la distribución es gaussiana).

Se me ocurre que se puede acudir a presets de bajo valor con alguna resistencia en paralelo (también de bajo valor y de buena estabilidad) para acercarse al valor sugerido de 22,6 ohmios o algo así, si el espacio interior del tester lo admite. Es más, se puede ir al comercio donde lo vendan y solicitarle nos dejen comparar lecturas con el tester modificado (no olvidarse ir con el destornillador para ajuste de preset!!!).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 4, 2014)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> P.D.: de todos modos, como esto se ajusta finalmente a la estadística, puede pasar cualquier cosa: desde tener menor tolerancia resultante (con mayores probabilidades, si la distribución es gaussiana) hasta tener similar tolerancia extrema y encima empleando más componentes!!! (con menores probabilidades, si la distribución es gaussiana).


Y... es estadística, así de cada 1000 unas pocas van a salir "no tan bien" y la gran mayoría si sale OK.
Ahora bien.... andá comprá resistencias al 0.5%... cada una vale mas que todas las que podás poner al 1%


----------



## mcrven (Abr 4, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y... es estadística, así de cada 1000 unas pocas van a salir "no tan bien" y la gran mayoría si sale OK.
> Ahora bien.... andá comprá resistencias al 0.5%... cada una vale mas que todas las que podás poner al 1%



Tampoco tiene mucho sentido colocar esas Rs en un Multitester.

Ese instrumento, por demás, es de bajo valor. Es solo para lecturas referenciales, amén que el valor de cualquier R tiene desviaciones por temperatura, diferencias aleatorias en la misma fabricación, fallas de contacto al medir y... pare de contar.

Afinal, no es un instrumento de tan alta precisión.

Y... como bien dices, tratar de ir de compras a por unas Rs, aún del 1%, es toda una aventura, casi que abortada, de paso.

En el comercio local, acá en Venezuela, olvidarlo.

Dada la necesidad de reparar alguno de esos instrumentos y deber sustituir alguna R, todo se vuelve ensayo y error y, comprobar por comparación con otros instrumentos.

Solo he logrado "adquirir", por suerte, algunas Rs que venían incluidas en lo que aquí conocemos como "cajas sorpresa". Solo las utilizo para comparaciones y no tengo siquiera una de menos del 1% de tolerancia.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 4, 2014)

Una forma fácil, barata y muy precisa de reemplazar esa resistencia quemada (suponiendo sea como sugirieron de 22,6 ohmios) es: armar un paralelo compuesto de una resistencia de 27 ohmios en una rama y; un trimpot multivuelta de 200 ohmios en serie a una resistencia de 82 ohmios en la otra rama. El trimpot debería ser preferiblemente de 25 vueltas, de modo que por cada vuelta nos permita ajustar con precisión de alrededor del 0,24 % (algo como 0,00067 % por grado de giro).

Saludos

PD: los componentes bien baratitos y terrenales!!!. Si desean más estabilidad: atender solamente la calidad de la de 27 ohmios (la otra rama no tiene mucha influencia, por la relación numérica de valores).


----------



## bolo69 (Abr 9, 2014)

Quería saber si algun colega ha tenido una experiencia similar con algun equipo de medición parecido. Creo que tiene algun integrado dañado porque lo he limpiado bien y sigue con el defecto. Es una especie de alarma, el caso es que no deja de sonar. Así sigue midiendo algunos parámetros pero no mide ni capacitancia, ni inductancia. todo comenzó desde que se lo dejé a un amigo por mucho tiempo y se destruyó la batería en su interior. Bueno espero que alguien me pueda ayudar. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 9, 2014)

Probaste desarmarlo , quitar diplay , lavarlo con agua caliente , revisar pistas sulfatadas , secar bien y rearmar ?

También pasa cuando miden Voltaje seteado en Ohms , pero ese no sería tu caso


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 10, 2014)

Hola a todos , yo tentaria buscar en la Internet por lo manual de servicio o ao menos lo diagrama esquemactico del y estudiar como anda lo circuito.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.
P.D. "Quien enpresta algo a alguen y olvida es porque no precisa del"


----------



## facumene (May 23, 2014)

Hola buenas tardes, necesito ayuda. Tengo un tester  Digital un M890G No enciende, le cambie la pila y nada.. Que puede ser la falla ? Agradezco su ayuda Gracias! ...


----------



## Yetrox (May 23, 2014)

facumene dijo:
			
		

> Hola buenas tardes, necesito ayuda. Tengo un tester  Digital un M890G No enciende, le cambie la pila y nada.. Que puede ser la falla ? Agradezco su ayuda Gracias! ...





facumene ya revisaste el Fusible, si esta esta abierto el Multímetro no enciende y es solo cambiarlo, pero si este esta intacto el fallo es mucho mas grave y siempre ocurre esto cuando se manipula mal  y se daña el IC, y ahí si no hay manera de repararlo, cuando se testea en voltajes altos mejor usa un Multímetro Chino así si pasa algo te cargas al Chino


----------



## aquileslor (May 23, 2014)

El defecto mas frecuente es por fallas en las pistas de la llave de funciones. Fijate bien en esta.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 27, 2014)

otro defecto ,como para tener en cuenta es este,,
el cristal osc del ic ,,
puede ser de estos,que al primer golpe ,se estropean


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2014)

El golpe de medir 380 V estando en Ohms ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 27, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> El golpe de medir 380 V estando en Ohms ?



de ese golpe no recupera


----------



## Borch206 (May 27, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> El golpe de medir 380 V estando en Ohms ?




No me digáis eso... He metido yo por confusión el polímetro a 400V en posición de Ohm decenas de veces... Vamos y como el primer día, (probado con calibrador)
El fusible se funde al probar voltaje con las puntas de prueba en posición de Intensidad, y en ese caso, no funciona la función de A o mA, pero lo demás si que funciona sin el fusible...
X cierto, en un fluke 179


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2014)

Vos estás hablando de un Mercedes Benz y Facumene habla de una carreta china


----------



## Marce (May 27, 2014)

Revisaste el boton? hace un par de meses que el mio viene *[Término innecesariamente vulgar]* con eso, al encenderlo se apaga, pero es porque el boton no hace buena traba, presionalo lento, a ver si muestra algo por display.
Sino revisa la perilla.


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (May 27, 2014)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/multimetro-digital-m890d-silver-electronics-78967/ aca tenes el 890g y 890d espero que te sirva el esquematico


----------



## mcrven (May 28, 2014)

Mario Di Domenico dijo:
			
		

> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/multimetro-digital-m890d-silver-electronics-78967/ aca tenes el 890g y 890d espero que te sirva el esquematico



La diferencia entre ambos solo parece ser que el 890g mide frecuencia y el 890d no.

Por lo demás, lo más seguro es que sean iguales y así parece.

Por la falla y, tal como te han sugerido, revisa con otro multímetro si llega tensión al PCB, luego enciendes y verificas que la tensión pase el interruptor. De plano, el instrumento debe encender aún si los selectores de entradas estuviesen dañados. Me refiero al display, claro.

Chicos malos: 

1.- Conector de la batería sulfatado o con las conexiones rotas. Es muy común

2.- Cables de la batería, desde el conector hasta la PCB, sulfatados. También común.

3.- Interruptor de encendido. Contactos sulfatados, oxidados o con daño mecánico. No tan común pero sí sucede.

4.- ICL7106 dañado. Es poco probable pero, posible. Verifica que le lleguen los 9V y el negativo de la batería. Verifica que no hayan soldaduras frías en las conexiones del ICL.

NOTA para ti y para SM: No lleva cuarzo.

Suerte con eso:


----------



## horacioguadalupe (Jun 29, 2014)

abri este tester debido a que se me mojo por un descuido , la abrirlo desarme la placa de la selectora o perilla que lo pociciona en los diferentes rangos y al hacerlo se me salieron 3 o 4 contactos de los que vienen en la perilla alguien tendra idea de la posicion que ocupa cada uno de estos contactos , desde ya muy agradecidos con todas las personas que componen este foro ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2014)

Subí algunas fotos a ver . . .


----------



## horacioguadalupe (Jul 1, 2014)

hoy cuando vuelvo del trabajo subire algunas fotos para que vean mi metida de pata


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2014)

Seeeeeeeee , creo que no sos el primero


----------



## dearlana (Jul 1, 2014)

horacioguadalupe dijo:
			
		

> abri este tester debido a que se me mojo por un descuido , la abrirlo desarme la placa de la selectora o perilla que lo pociciona en los diferentes rangos y al hacerlo se me salieron 3 o 4 contactos de los que vienen en la perilla alguien tendra idea de la posicion que ocupa cada uno de estos contactos , desde ya muy agradecidos con todas las personas que componen este foro ...




----------------------------------------------------

Limpia bien con una servilleta las pistas de cobre por donde pasaban los contactos.

Observa las diferentes alturas de las huellas o finas rayitas que presentan por donde pasaban los contactos.

Así sabrás cual era la posición de los mismos. Por la distancia de esas rayitas respecto al centro.

¡Suerte!.


----------



## horacioguadalupe (Jul 2, 2014)

Ver el archivo adjunto 113129

Ver el archivo adjunto 113130

Ver el archivo adjunto 113131

Ver el archivo adjunto 113132

Ver el archivo adjunto 113133
este es el tester igualvoy mirando lo de las rayitas en las pistas


----------



## horacioguadalupe (Jul 3, 2014)

todas las pistas tienen rayitas o roce seria , el tema es la posición de esas chapitas de bronce como hacen los puentes de un lado y del otro en las pistas de la plaqueta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2014)

Si , Dios sabrá si van de un lado o del otro . . . 

Googleá imágenes de selectora de tester . . .


----------



## bolo69 (Sep 25, 2014)

Gracias DOSMETROS haré lo que sugieres, ya te diré los resultados.


----------



## dockc (Oct 10, 2014)

Hola a todos quiero medir una resistencia de 2ohms mas o menos y mi multimetro  en posicion de 200 ohms con las puntas unidas marca 133.9  y cuando mido la resistencia me da 94.5 estara roto mi multimetro o como es


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2014)

¿ Le cambiaste la batería ?


----------



## dockc (Oct 10, 2014)

si se la acabo de cambiar y marca lo mismo juntando las puntas deberia marcar o.o6 mas o menos no es asi


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2014)

Si , probaste quitar las puntas y hacer un puente con alambre entre los jack del tester , a ver si no son los cables ?


----------



## dockc (Oct 10, 2014)

tu dices quitarle las puntas al tester?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Si , probaste quitar las puntas y hacer un puente con alambre entre los jack del tester , a ver si no son los cables ?


 
Si . . .  parece que dije eso


----------



## dockc (Oct 10, 2014)

pero los voltios los mide bien lo que no mide bien son los ohms


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2014)

dockc dijo:
			
		

> pero los voltios los mide bien lo que no mide bien son los ohms



Los voltios son los voltios y los ohmios son los ohmios,  es lo mismo una medición que la otra.

Efectúa la prueba que te sugirieron.
Retira los cables del multímetro y efectúa un puente entre las fichas donde se alojaban los cables con un conductor. Mira que ocurre (Medición).


----------



## dockc (Oct 10, 2014)

marca 9.4 pero es imposible porque la resistencia mide 2omhs estoy seguro


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2014)

dockc dijo:
			
		

> marca 9.4 pero es imposible porque la resistencia mide 2omhs estoy seguro



¿ Hiciste la prueba sugerida ?






Entre *COM* y* VΩmA *coloca un trozo de conductor (Solo eso)


----------



## dockc (Oct 10, 2014)

si pero marca 9.4



me marca ahora sin los cables 04.0 pero se vuelve loco el tester marca 12.9,15.2


----------



## Yetrox (Oct 10, 2014)

@dockc Si es un Multimetro chinito y marca mas resistencia dale una limpieza interna con limpia contactos o acetona con un cepillado lijero y secado , muchas veces se sulfata el PCB y marcar erroneamente ciertas escalas, puede estar mal calibrado de fabrica, se haya descalibrado por mala manipulacion o por falta de mantenimiento.


----------



## dockc (Oct 10, 2014)

gracias yetrox probare a ver



he probado con otro multimetro que esta nuevo y no marca la resistencia fija empieza a oscilar y no sabes cual es


----------



## Yetrox (Oct 10, 2014)

@dockc Has probado con otras resistencias de un valor mayor a 2Ω por ejemplo de 4.7 o de 10Ω, puede que sea la resistencia que este maluca y marque resistencia infinita, pruebala en la escala de 2K puede que esta resistencia no sea de 2Ω o este dañada, tambien pruebala en escala de continuidad para saber bien si esta abierta.

Nota: Los Multimetros achinados con las puntas unidas, marcan un valor resistivo de 00.9Ω a 01.0 que es el valor resistivo de las puntas en la escala de 200Ω, si marcan un valor mayor a 01.0 es porque estan mal calibrados, puntas defectuosas, baja bateria, bornes sulfatados y mil cosas mas que se puede esperar de un Multimetro de Gama baja o achinado.


----------



## dockc (Oct 11, 2014)

Hola al unir las puntas me da 00.8 y al medir la resistencia en la escala mas pequeña 200 ohms oscila entre 04,8 y 70,8 no para de oscilar y no se sabe cual es la resistencia


----------



## Yetrox (Oct 11, 2014)

dockc dijo:
			
		

> Hola al unir las puntas me da 00.8 y al medir la resistencia en la escala mas pequeña 200 ohms oscila entre 04,8 y 70,8 no para de oscilar y no se sabe cual es la resistencia



Dockc Realizaste lo que te comente, el multimetro esta bien pero la resistencia NO,  sube una foto de esa resistencia puede que esta no tenga valor fijo o se trate de una resistencia FUSIBLE, por ello te comente que si la habías medido en continuidad.


----------



## dockc (Oct 11, 2014)

En continuidad da 004 y se pone a pitar es un hilo fino kantal 0,20 se usa para hacer resistencias para los cigarros electronicos me marca 04,2 ohms e medido una resistencia que viene ya echa de fabrica de 1,5 ohms y no concuerda 04,2 ohms


----------



## Yetrox (Oct 11, 2014)

dockc dijo:
			
		

> En continuidad da 004 y se pone a pitar es un hilo fino kantal 0,20 se usa para hacer resistencias para los cigarros electronicos me marca 04,2 ohms e medido una resistencia que viene ya echa de fabrica de 1,5 ohms y no concuerda 04,2 ohms


 


@dockc Pues lo hubieras dicho desde antes pense que era una resistencia comun, mira lo que pasa es que la marcacion de este hilo resistivo kanthal A-1, su resistencia depende del AWG y muchas veces es variable aqui te dejo una pequeña tabla con los calibres y su resistencia, desde que te marque algo es porque va bien

Asi que puedes cambiar la resistencia al claromizador o atomizador sin problems, si es que ese es el uso que le vas a dar, que cuando se dañan da un sabor muy amargo o sabor muy quemado, algo que es un punto a saber cuando hay que cambiar sodicha resistencia al electronic cigarette.

Kanthal A1 de 0,16 (AWG 34) 72,1 ohm/metro
Kanthal A1 de 0,20 (AWG 32) 46,2 ohm/metro

Kanthal A1 de 0,28 (AWG 29) 23,5 ohm/metro
Kanthal A1 de 0,30 (AWG 29) 20,5 ohm/metro
Kanthal A1 de 0,32 (AWG 28) 18 ohm/metro

Kanthal A1 de 0,36 (AWG 27) 14,2 ohm/metro
Kanthal A1 de 0,40 (AWG 26) 11,5 ohm/metro
Kanthal A1 de 0,50 (AWG 24) 7,4 ohm/metro


----------



## dockc (Oct 11, 2014)

Y que ago con esa tabla como se calcula o se mide perdona mi ignorancia


----------



## Yetrox (Oct 11, 2014)

dockc dijo:
			
		

> Y que ago con esa tabla como se calcula o se mide perdona mi ignorancia


 


@dockc No es para calcular mas bien es para saber. Dependiendo de lo que te marque asi podras saber que tipo de hilo A-1, medida en tramo y calibre

Un ejemplo si es 0,20 pues su calibre sera de 32 y su resistencia de 46Ω, si te marca mas o oscila eso depende del tramo y calibre que estes usando, por eso te puse la tabla 

0.20= AGW 32 que seria una resistencia 46.2Ω/Metro

Si es entre 0,20 y 0,16 estaria comprendida entre 46.2 y 72.1Ω

Para que de 2Ω se debe crear un corte en cm fijate en esta otra tabla Kanthal asi tendras los 2Ω o saliras de dudas porque te marca diferente.


----------



## Landrs (Nov 29, 2014)

Hola buen dia, solo quiero contarles lo que me ha sucedido para saber la causa de que mi multimetro se ha quemado. El multimetro es un MUL-285 de steren.

Bueno el dia de ayer no tenia nada que hacer y me puse a experimentar con mis cosas de electronica, lo que queria hacer es un inversor de 12v a 120v, para ello hice un oscilador a 60 hz masomenos con un 555 y un mosfet, esto conectado a un transformador de 120v a 12v pero de forma inversa, y para medir el voltaje de la salida del transformador conecte mi multimetro en escala de voltaje alterno (el multimetro era de escala automatica) las puntas conectadas directamente a la salida del transformador (no se si este fue el motivo pero no creo), en cuanto encendi el circuito se escucho en el multimetro como si oscilara algo dentro del mismo, me asusto, y prove el multimetro que no se hubiese dañado, y efectivamente le sucedio algo, pero lo mas extraño es que la escala en la que estaba no se daño, las escalas que se dañaron fueron las de medida de ohms, me marca si hago cortocircuito en las puntas 15Mohms, y las escalas de amperios todas, el multimetro me pita.
Por ultimo debo aclarar que conecte otro multimetro al mismo circuito de la misma forma, este multimetro de mucho menor calidad que el anterior, sucedio lo mismo el multimetro sono como si oscilara por dentro, pero a diferencia del anterior este no sufrio ningun daño.

Quiza no intento reparar el multimetro, si alguien supiera seria bueno.
Pero deseo saber que hice mal, alguien que me pueda orientar porfavor?
Y por ultimo, quisiera saber que opinan sobre comprar multimetros caros y baratos, pense que al comprar un multimetro de mayor calidad este no se quemaria tan facilmente, pero ya veo que si.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 29, 2014)

Seguro que no mediste con escala de ohms por accidente? Eso es de las primeras causas de muertes de multímetros, medir voltaje en escala de ohms.

Otra cosa que pudo haber pasado es que el multímetro es de muy mala calidad, si era Steren no esperes muy buena calidad.


----------



## Landrs (Nov 29, 2014)

Estoy completamente seguro de que no estaba en ohms, porque ya he quemado multimetros anteriormente y ya que le sucede algo extraño a ellos checo en que escala estan, entonces existe algun multimetro que digamos tenga proteccion de alguna manera contra casi todo jaja? necesitare uno de esos.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 29, 2014)

Landrs dijo:
			
		

> Estoy completamente seguro de que no estaba en ohms, porque ya he quemado multimetros anteriormente y ya que le sucede algo extraño a ellos checo en que escala estan, entonces existe algun multimetro que digamos tenga proteccion de alguna manera contra casi todo jaja? necesitare uno de esos.



Te aconsejo cualquiera menos los Steren, nada mas mira los comentarios en su misma web  mas quejas que buenos comentarios!

Hasta uno super chino como los mitzu te soportan bien, tuve uno y soportó varias mediciones de casi 500V.

Puede ser que un pico de voltaje haya estropeado tu multímetro, a veces se pueden generar picos de alto voltaje y eso fue lo que asesinó tu multímetro, aunque yo voto porque tu multimetro salió más malo que el multímetro más barato que puedas encontrar


----------



## Landrs (Nov 29, 2014)

Jajajaja, me has convencido de no volver a comprar multimetros steren, por cierto estaba leyendo por la web que unos multimetros fluke tienen la capacidad de medir ohms incluso cuando existe corriente en el circuito, es decir como muchos multimetros terminan quemandose. No se si sea cierto esto, pero conoces algo de ello?


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 29, 2014)

Los multímetros Fluke tienen fama de ser muy buenos, en el foro también lo mencionan, la verdad no sabría darte una buena respuesta, pues nunca he visto ni usado uno de estos.

Eso sí, he visto que son algo caros pero valen la pena.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 29, 2014)

Hola muchachos , los multimetros marca "Fluke" son equipos alta-gamma mui afamados por su prolijidad , pero sienpre hay que tener mucho cuidado premeramente con que va hacer con els senon seguramente va dañarlos tanbien. 
Internamente dels hay fusibles especialmente desahollados (acción mui rapida) para proteger , pero tanbien son caros igualmente a lo multimetro.
Portanto es mejor premero apriender con los multimetros "Chinitos y baratitos" lo que NO si puede hacer con els  para que despues conpra un mas prolijo y consequentemente mucho mas caro.
!Fuerte abrazoz!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Nov 29, 2014)

Me suena a lo que comenta domonation, una elevación de voltaje muy alta (recordemos que los multímetros tienen un límite de medición de volts), y con mayor razón si es que manejas al transformador con una señal rectangular ya que está señal al tener un alto dv/dt genera un pico de voltaje enorme en otro devanado; lo que se suele hacer es poner un pequeño capacitor cerámico que atenúe estos picos en el secundario del transformador.

Respecto a tu multímetro, depende el modelo, yo tengo uno Steren MUL-285 desde hace unos 8 años y a pesar del maltrato aún sigue vivo  y se ve que va a durar más, no se si se deba a que Steren años atrás hacía cosas regulares y ya no.

Saludos


----------



## saltamon23 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hola tanto tiempo sin andar pensé me habían suspendido no se por que.
fíjate que hablas de ruido y de se quemó .
eso está relacionado con frecuencia y con alta tensión . . .
Te orienta bien Daniel . . 
Si encima estabas jugando con la frecuencia con el oscilado r y encima en vacío

Pero hay algo que te orientan mal y es al hablar de verter bueno y verter malo .
yo si tengo un tester bueno quiero decir caro . . . Pues lo cuidara más que el barato y eso se hace teniendo cuidado y NO decir es bueno así que tiene protecciones

En 220 v sólo en el enchufe .  cualquier cosa extraña lo haces un divisor de tensión y siempre un inversor va cargado .

Alguien me cuenta a quien ofendi ja última vez


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 29, 2014)

dejen meto mi cuchara

los multimetros steren tienen el mismo chip de gota que los mitzu los famosos *BLOB CHIPS*
asi que ahi empezamos MAL!!.

se truenana muy facil pero la causa de las fallas prinsipales se encuentran en el que gira la perilla y quien conecta las puntas.

por que me toco ver un multimetro fluke que no servia pues daba muchas lecturas erradas en su mayoria, nada fiable despues de que un manotas no que que midio y no se como lo hiso.

yo tengo un multimetro mitzu desde que inicie en la electronica y sigue vivo como dice Daniel
y tengo uno marca AMPROBE que no me suena conocido, es autorango y me ha salido muy bueno ante mis brutalidades en mediciones


----------



## Landrs (Nov 30, 2014)

Gracias por sus consejos, he destapado el multimetro y mi sorpresa es que no es de los tipicos multimetros con "gota", si es de chip, quiza sea algo bueno, o no ya que no sabria donde buscarlo aqui en mexico. el multimetro es un mul-285.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 30, 2014)

y que dice el chip en su matricula alomejor puedes revisar con otro multimetro lo que paso


----------



## Landrs (Nov 30, 2014)

Es un SC9711 de hecho ya consegui su datasheet, pero no se como checarlo TRILO-BYTE, si cuento con otro multimetro.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 1, 2014)

el chip pone a groso modo como es el hardware minimo para poder funcionar.

puedes guiarte de el para ver si no hay un capacitor o resistencias dañadas que es poco probable.
lo mas probable es que se haya dañado internamente el chip, eso no es muy buena noticia.

nimodo asi es este show.


----------



## elbardila (Dic 1, 2014)

Saludos amigos del foro.
Tengo una consulta acerca de mi multimetro en  el que aparecen todos los caracteres encendidos cuando se selecciona la medida de voltajes, continuos o alternos y tambien en corrientes; en cambio para medir ohm la lectura si es normal, la falla aparecio despues que quedo prendido por bastante tiempo. Mi pregunta es si la falla estara en el display o sera en el circuito. Como pueden ver es un modelo economico pero les aseguro que a pesar de eso ha salido de buena calidad, lo tengo ya hace años.
Agradesco sus comentarios


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 1, 2014)

Sintoma de mal contactos entre la placa y el display, desarma con cuidado y limpia suavemente la goma entre la placa y el display, en la placa limpia con alcohol y ajusta de nuevo, chaooooo


----------



## elbardila (Dic 1, 2014)

Hola gracias por tu pronta respuesta.
Haré lo que indicas y comentaré.  Saludos


----------



## saltamon23 (Dic 1, 2014)

No reduzcan eso van rápido 
Si se hubiese estropeado el chip no andaría nada .
apunta más bien a un c . O una pista


----------



## elbardila (Dic 2, 2014)

Saludos amigos. fdesergio hice limpieza en el contacto del display y el circuito lo mismo con la goma y rearme de nuevo, y el comportamiento es igual.
Como comentaba cuando selecciono medida de resistencia o prueva de continuidad el display funciona correctamente lo que me llevó a pensar que puede ser el selector, pues algunas pistas muy delgadas se pueden cortar por el paso continuo de los contactos sobre ellas. Sin embargo miré cuidadosamente y probé continuidad y no halle falla.
Tambien comentaba que la falla aparecio cuando por descuido deje el multimetro encendido por bastante tiempo. 
No se que mas revisar.
Gracias.


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 2, 2014)

mmm bueno, ya debes cambiar el Ic esos usan el ICL7106, cambialo seguro es mas barato que el multimetro, chaoooo


cambiaste la bateria???? eso es lo primero!!!!!


----------



## elbardila (Dic 4, 2014)

Saludos. Hola saltamon 23, gracias por tu interes.
Te entiendo que devo revisar los capacitores?, tambien pensaba que el integrado no es el causante de la falla pero la verdad no lo puedo afirmar.
Debo estudiar a fondo el funcionamiento del diplay pues considero que esto se produce por un fallo en su polarizacion, (se dice asi?).


----------



## Daniel Meza (Dic 4, 2014)

Hola, dejar el multimetro encendido solo desgasta las baterías y no lo daña. Sin embargo, puede ser que el chip se haya dañado parcialmente, no descartes esa opción


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2014)

Si el tester es capás de medir bien en la escala de 2 Vdc , podemos estimar que el chip anda bien y que solo tiene componentes dañados.

En esos casos (de testercitos chinos baratos dañados parcialmente) les he dejado la alimentación y le he entrado al chip directamente según diagrama del datasheet , convirtiéndolos en voltímetros de 2 Vdc para ser usados en fuentes de alimentación y demases 

Luego uno puede hacer con ellos voltímetros ac o dc o amperímetros ac o dc 

Saludos !


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 4, 2014)

despues de años y años de reparar mi tester o multimetro METEX que usaba tambien el ICL7106 te puedo decir que esa falla que muestras donde se aprecian algunos segmentos poco encendidos era o mal contacto entre la plca y el display o el ICL7106, con el tiempo entendi que si hay algo delicado es el ICL7106, chaoooo


----------



## Landrs (Dic 4, 2014)

Despues de checar que mi multimetro efectivamente ya no sirve, me he puesto a investigar sobre que multimetro me convendria comprar, busco sus consejos, pienso comprar un fluke, no de los mas costosos, ademas queria preguntarles sobre la funcionalidad del fluke 113 de V check, alguien que entienda o conozca realmente como funciona esto? ya que me dejo impresionado como en un video metia los cables a 120v y a la vez comprobaba continuidad, que no esto es por lo que los multimetros se queman? jajaja bueno asi casi siempre quemo los mios. Algun otro multimetro que recomienden para personas descuidadas como yo?


----------



## elbardila (Dic 5, 2014)

Gracias por sus comentarios, tratare de cambiar el integrado y les comentare.
Saludos.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 7, 2014)

yo no tengo un *fluke *ni tengo osciloscopio tektronix
tengo un multimetro chino de esos mitzu y un *AMPROBE* que no conosco esa marca es autorango y me ha salido muy bueno para mis 3 carreras.

mi osciloscopio UNI-T que tambien es marca desconocida me ha salido bueno he medido selañes del coche, TV ,placas de plotter ,etc.

y tengo un generador de funciones EICO a bulbos que lo encontre en la basura

yo digo que no necesariamente necesitas un super equipo cuando sabes hacer bien las cosas 

de hecho esa falla que dicen de el display RARO ami me paso con mi multimetro AMPROBE de hecho lo hiva a tirar a la basura hasta que un dia vi el precio de los multimetros autorango y dije AHH que CARO!! 
y lo arregle , la falla era apretar la placa PCB con todos sus tornillos pues al parecer no hacia buen contacto y los numeros se veian a la mitad, media mal ,etc.

despues de poner un tornillo todo se soluciono, pues el display estaba bien sujeto.

revisa todas las conexiones y pasale con una goma de borrar en los platinos del switch para que haga buen contacto


----------



## Daniss1 (Ene 1, 2015)

Buenas a todos:
Tengo por casa un multimetro (Velleman dvm851) que lleva algún tiempo sin funcionar y quería, si no arreglarlo (cuesta unos 15 euros así que tampoco me viene de mucho comprar uno nuevo) pero si al menos diagnosticar el fallo y ver un poco el funcionamiento de uno de estos aparatos.

El problema que tiene es que al encenderlo se activa el indicador de batería baja y al poco se apaga la pantalla, esto con pilas nuevas.
Las mediciones que realiza tampoco son por decirlo de alguna manera "fiables" (alguna vez acierta pero en otras muchas, sobre todo voltaje en alterna y resistencias) que se va por las ramas.

Cabe comentar también que las pilas, aun siendo nuevas las consume en muy poco tiempo.

A priori me imagino que posiblemente sea el integrado que lleva (sepultado bajo una montaña de pasta negra de esta que usan para "proteger" (ocultar) los chips) y que por esto no tenga arreglo, no obstante he comprobado todos los demás componentes y parecen estar bien (todas las resistencias están enteras, el vr de entrada sigue vivo, los diodos funcionan, los fusibles perfectos, aparentemente ninguna pista punteada/quemada/interrumpida...) pero al medir unos transistores me encuentro con algo raro (creo que sean transistores, del grande estoy seguro, de los SOT no tanto ya que tengo entendido que también los hay que son simplemente diodos y ademas no conozco el pinout).

en cualquier caso en la segunda hoja tengo las mediciones que he realizado entre cada pin (el primer numero indica el pin al que he aplicado la punta +) y el segundo obviamente el negativo.


Puedo comprobar de alguna forma si el chip ha dejado de funciona?

Por cierto, lo olvidaba pero no se la causa de que empezara a funcionar mal, tras dejarlo prestado al cabo de un tiempo me di cuenta que funcionaba así, pero me arriesgaría a decir que fue por medir algo como no se debía (corriente en serie o voltaje/corriente en modo resistencia).....

Espero que puedan a ayudarme a diagnosticarlo o a ser posible esclarecerme un poco el porque pueden fallar estos aparatos y un poco las protecciones que puedan llevar o partes sensibles para casos como por el que sospecho que se quemo.

Saludos

PD: perdon por el pedazo texto para una chorrada tan grande pero no es sabido resumirlo mas sin perder mucha información





			
				Daniss1 dijo:
			
		

> Buenas a todos:
> (creo que sean transistores, del grande estoy seguro, de los SOT no tanto ya que tengo entendido que también los hay que son simplemente diodos y ademas no conozco el pinout).



Corrijo:
he comprobado por los códigos que ambos son transistores, ambos NPN lo que en uno de ellos era de esperar por las mediciones, en el otro me desconcierta mas.

El pinout (siguiendo los numeros que he puesto en la hoja):
1-base
2-collector
3-emitter
lo cual no me cuadra en absoluto con las mediciones realizadas.
no creo que estén todos quemados (extraña coincidencia sería) así que deduzco que algo he medido mal o bien, algo he interpretado mal.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 2, 2015)

Hola, si son transistores, según el libro SMD que está aquí en el foro el transistor marcado con L6 es un PNP, aquí su hoja de datos
http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet/zetexsemiconductors/bss69.pdf

El otro no reconozco si es una J3 o 03 

Haz las mediciones de esos transistores pero con el múltimetro en modo de diodos


----------



## Daniss1 (Ene 2, 2015)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Hola, si son transistores, según el libro SMD que está aquí en el foro el transistor marcado con L6 es un PNP, aquí su hoja de datos
> http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet/zetexsemiconductors/bss69.pdf
> 
> El otro no reconozco si es una J3 o 03
> ...



es un J3.

no dispongo de modo de diodos en el multimetro que tengo (es uno de estos analógico antiguo) como mucho puedo usar modo resistencia (el que he usado) o montarme un pequeño "circuito" (alimentando el diodo a traves de una pequeña carga ya puedo medir el voltaje) y comprobarlo.

El buzzer tampoco funciona, puede tener algo que ver esto?


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 2, 2015)

Revisa si alguno de esos transistores es el que maneja el buzzer, puede ser que uno de ellos esté quemado y en corto (de aquí el consumo anormal de batería). 
Antes de conectarle una fuente externa al transistor creo que es mejor desoldarlo y hacer las mediciones de resistencia "en vacio", esto para no dañar algún componente

Buscaré la hoja de datos del otro transistor


----------



## 426ivan (Ene 13, 2015)

Holassss, mi tester, el que me acompañó casi 20 años, ha muerto. Era muy simple, ni siquiera permitia medir el hfe de los transis. Pero aun asi, era bueno y me ayudó durante mucho tiempo. Ahora que ha muerto y lo he reemplazado, decidí recuperar el display de cristal liquido de 3 y ½ digitos, pero resulta que el muchacho no tiene pines sino esa "goma espuma" que funciona como contactos. Yo pensaba que al ser viejo al menos tendría contactos/pines chiquitos, pero contactos al fin. Como el display es de digitos grandes quiero usarlo. Alguien ya hizo la prueba? Vale la pena o lo tiro y gano en ahorro de esfuerzo usando uno inteligente o displays de leds? Escuché (y leí) por acá que son bastante mañosos y hacen renegar hasta que se les agarra la mano. Así que acá estoy para pedirles consejo, vale la pena que me ponga a investigar como hacerlo funcionar?

Gracias a todos por leer/opinar al respecto.

Iván.-


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 13, 2015)

mira aca se trato tu problema, pero aparte te diria que con display de led te ahorrarias algunos inconvenientes, y si sos bueno programando los display inteligentes son buena opcion

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/reparacion-pines-pantalla-cristal-liquido-31724/


----------



## Nuyel (Ene 13, 2015)

El hule es en realidad varios conductores diminutos en paralelo, solo hacen contacto directo entre las terminales, el problema en sí, es alimentar la matriz y saber cual "pin" corresponde a que en la matriz, no lo he hecho funcionar directamente por que el circuito es dedicado, lo más cercano que tengo es un ez430-Chronos, este reloj programable usa un microcontrolador cc430F6137, la conexión entre las terminales del LCD y el MCU es directa ya que este posee el driver necesario para utilizarla, otros MSP430F6xxx poseen el driver, pero en general sin el circuito especifico para controlarla no es simple, en mi caso solo es escribir unos registros y tienes el controlador LCD funcionando sin nada más, si empleas el modo estático (solo un segmento simple) es sencillo, solo tienes que oscilar el voltaje y listo, el problema es que esa pantalla probablemente es matriz, y en este caso terminas con formas de ondas de varios niveles análogos complejos para controlar todos los segmentos, aquí es donde ya necesitas controlador especializado.


----------



## 426ivan (Ene 19, 2015)

Muchas gracias por sus opiniones. Aprender de las experiencias ajenas es mucho mas economico y rapido, no? Adios display, fuiste muy bueno mientras me acompañaste, jajajaja!!! Vamos a volver a los displays inteligentes que son caros, pero muy faciles de usar, no hay que andar refrescando ni escribendo segmento por segmento. La verdad buscaba una forma facil de hacerlo andar para no tirarlo porque esta sano y no me gusta tirar algo que funciona...pero en este caso...no hay mas remedio.

Un abrazo y gracias por ayudarme a decidir.

Saludos de Catamarca!


----------



## Nuyel (Ene 19, 2015)

Comprar una LaunchPad MSP-EXP430FR4133 para aprender a usar la LCD (esa tarjeta incluye una), luego si consigues el MCU ya podrías programarlo con la LaunchPad y crear tu propio diseño, eso sería lo simple para empezar, si lo puedes comprar de la tienda de Texas Instuments solo son 14USD.


----------



## tekenika (Feb 22, 2015)

Acabo de recibir una pinza amperométrica que compré vía internet.
Es de las más baratas, lo sé. Mandarla de vuelta en queja o reclamo de garantía es más caro
que la pinza misma. El caso es que la necesitaba con urgencia para chequear una soldadora que estoy convirtiendo a DC
Cuál es la falla: no anda, no es que no mide A, no mide nada, ni continuidad, ni suena el buzzer.
En alguna posición de la llave, aparece un punto en el display que va desapareciendo de modo aleatorio, a veces
en alguna otra posición de la llave aparecen unos dígitos, sin sentido lógico alguno.
Es una Noganet DT266 Al no tener posibilidad de reclamo, me decidí a abrirla. Adjunto fotos.
Posibilidades de orígen del fallo
a) nunca funcionó.
b) la golpearon en el viaje
c) cuando puse la batería, por error la instale al revés.
Sólo me interesa la función pinza amperométrica.
Me aseguré que el botón Data Hold no esté presionado.
Saludos cordiales






[/img]





[/img]





[/img]





[/img] ...


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 22, 2015)

La pasó lo de la baterías al revés por no tener mas que un par de resortes, eso mató a mi multimetro, si te pasó lo mismo es lamentable, pero pudiste dañar severamente la componentes.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Feb 22, 2015)

Me ha tocado reparar ciertos multímetros chinos que han sufrido lo mismo de conectar la batería al revés, la falla es que se quemada un diodo colocado en antiparalelo a la batería para evitar que el voltaje inverso sea grande, vamos era como un diodo suicida.  

De esta manera el diodo se pone en corto haciendo que la batería se descargue rápidamente (y se caliente en exceso).

Será cuestión de revisar si tu multímetro tiene ese diodo y en caso de tenerlo, revisar su estado.

Salu2


----------



## tekenika (Feb 22, 2015)

Nuyel dijo:


> La pasó lo de la baterías al revés por no tener mas que un par de resortes, eso mató a mi multimetro, si te pasó lo mismo es lamentable, pero pudiste dañar severamente la componentes.




Es cierto, sólo un par de resortes, aquí en Argentina tenemos una expresión vulgar para algo de tan poca calidad: pedorro. Antes se decía berreta.





Daniel Meza dijo:


> Me ha tocado reparar ciertos multímetros chinos que han sufrido lo mismo de conectar la batería al revés, la falla es que se quemada un diodo colocado en antiparalelo a la batería para evitar que el voltaje inverso sea grande, vamos era como un diodo suicida.
> 
> De esta manera el diodo se pone en corto haciendo que la batería se descargue rápidamente (y se caliente en exceso).
> 
> ...



Es muy posible, en principio pensé que debería tener un diodo que impidiera el paso de corriente al revés. Trataré de ubicar al suicida, aunque todos esos componentes de superficie, son cajas negras para mí. Yo comencé con la galena y lo último que arme y funcionó fué un amplificador con 12AX7 y 6BQ5. -
Pasada la calentura inicial, pues estaba esperando que llegara esta pinza para terminar un trabajo, veo alguna cosa que quizás ayude a quienes más entienden. 
Lo primero que se me ocurrió (abierta que fué la pinza) es que alguno de los flejes del "portapilas" no hacía buen contacto con la plaqueta. Los deformé un poco como para que eso no ocurra y la volví a armar. Compré otra batería. Si pongo la llave en la posición 200 ohms
de la derecha (las mismas funciones estan repetidas a la izquierda y a la derecha, ignoro por qué) aparece un símbolo de batería a la izquierda del display y el punto decimal titilando, a veces aparece una cifra 99.9 a la derecha y a veces un 1 al lado del símbolo de batería. En cuanto uno las puntas se apaga. Pongo la llave en off y cuando la llevo de nuevo a en este caso 200 ohms, vuelve a repetirse lo anterior.
Si mido la tensión de la batería en el portapilas con la llave en off me da 10,22 v si la mido con la llave en la posición 200 ohms cae a 8,6 v
Saludos


----------



## felix76 (Mar 19, 2015)

Buenas tardes a tod@s lo foreros
Me gustaria recibir vuestra ayuda ya que tengo un problemilla con mi multimetro digital demestres 3631B que os paso a detallar
Hace unos dias ,meti por error en mi multimetro en la escala de continuidad 200v y mi polimetro empezo a pitar como si estuvieran unidas la puntas de prueba 
El multimetro realiza la lectura correctamente de todos los valores que quiero medir pero siempre esta sonando ese zumbido
lo extraño es que cuando quiero medir continuidad,lo pongo en esa escala ,y el pitido desaparece ,y cuando vuelvo a unir las puntas de prueba realiza ese pitido
pero cambio de nuevo la escala,y con las puntas de prueba separadas me continua ese pitido
el multimetro tiene ya algun año,y la casa demestes a cerrado hace tiempo
He abierto el polimetro y no se ve nada quemado ni nada raro,
creo que se abra destruido algun micro
¿Me podeis echar una mano a resolver este problema??
Muchas gracias a todos

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Mar 19, 2015)

probablemente el transitror que comanda el bip fue electrocutado por lo que debe estar en cortocircuito


----------



## palurdo (Mar 19, 2015)

Debe de tener algún operacional que haga de comparador, tipo tl062 o lm358 o ambos. Seguro que uno de ellos esta muerto. No el que compara continuidad, sino el que deshabilita la lógica del pito cuando no esta en posición correcta. O una de las puertas del CD4011 que hace pitar el zumbador no funciona aunque se habría muerto el chip entero. Por menos de 1€ reemplazas todos los chips excepto el del display, y lo solucionas.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 19, 2015)

Hola, chequea tu multímetro en busca de una resistencia abierta.


----------



## felix76 (Mar 21, 2015)

Buenos dias
muchas gracias por vuestra respuestas
He estado echando un vistazo al multimetro y no veo nada "tocado"
no veo el operacional ese que me indicais
¿que chip debo cambiar??
He realizado unas fotos para deroa mas detalles del multimetro



Aqui mando mas fotos del multimetro...


----------



## felix76 (Mar 25, 2015)

Buenas noches
No se como puedo comprobar el correcto funcionamiento de los operacionales
He estado intentando localizarles y parece ser que los tengo localizados para su reemplazo
Me supongo que debo sustituir los operacionales que en la siguiente imagen os adjunto
Muchas gracias¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## palurdo (Mar 25, 2015)

Si, los LM358 son operacionales. El que pone 062 es el TL062 y es el operacional que controla cuando se activa el pito. El MC14060 es un contador de 14 bits que en principio sin el esquema no sabría decirte para que lo usa. Ese chip es conocido como 4060 (TL4060,CD4060,HCF4060...) Echo de menos el integrado 4011 (TL,CD,HCF,MC1...) pero igual tu polímero es una variación del genérico que no lo usa. Mira también de cambiar el transistor que esta junto al zumbador que sera tipo BC547, 2N3904, o similar. Si el zumbador pita seguramente ese transistor esta bien, pero ya de paso lo pones nuevo y dura mas. El coste de todos los integrados menos el grande (ICL7106) no llega a 1€.

Edit: Veo que tu testero mide capacidades. Seguro que el 4060 sirve para eso, así que si mide bien condensadores no hace falta que lo cambies.

Edit2: parece que el chip grande está en un zócalo. Fíjate en la posición que tiene y con cuidado y ayudándote con el mango de una cucharilla de café sacarlo sin doblar las patillas (ves levantando poco a poco alternadamente de ambos lados). Quizá el 4011 se esconde debajo.


----------



## felix76 (Mar 25, 2015)

A continuacion subo fotos del chip grande segun indica es :
UMO UM7106R 9229S 508720



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta Palurdo
Segun tus indicaciones deberia cambiar los dos operacionales LM358N y el 062D(TL062)
¿es correcta esta informacion??
el chip grande esta en un zocalo como bien has indicado y sobre el esta el zumbador
No lo he levantado de su zocalo por lo que no te puedo asegurar que hay este el 4011
Haber si luego lo puedo separar
Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Mar 25, 2015)

Ese chip grande como tu lo llamass es un legendario convertidod A/D(Analógico/Digital) de doble rampa, introducidos al mercado originalmente por Intersil bajo la denomincaión ICL7106 que es para LCD y el ICL7107 que es para display de led, ambos para 31/2 digitos hay otros para 41/2 digitos, en la actualidad es fabricado por muchos otros fabricantes
Se consigue en el comercio, la semana pasada compre uno para reparar una balanza electrónica industrial


----------



## felix76 (Mar 25, 2015)

entonces,pandacba,ese convertidor estara ok,pq el display lo marca bien??
¿ese no lo deberia sustituir??
Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Mar 25, 2015)

Para nada solo lo que tiene que ver con el Buzzer


----------



## felix76 (Mar 30, 2015)

Buenas de nuevo
He estado en una tienda de electronica a por los operacionales y solo tenian 2 unidades
Pero tengo la siguiente duda:
He adquirido 2 unidades pero son diferentes a principio
LM358N y LM358P
Me podeis decir la diferencia que hay entre ambos?
O son iguales a todos los efectos??
Gracias.....


----------



## Daniel Meza (Mar 30, 2015)

Hola. Adelantándome a pandacba: en cuanto a funcionamiento no hay diferencia entre esas dos nomenclaturas. En rango de temperatura de operación o su presentación en lote es en lo que puede radicar la diferencia de esa terminación

Salu2


----------



## felix76 (Mar 30, 2015)

ok
He sustituido ambos operacionales y el multimetro sigue igual
con el pitido constante
mañana sustituire el 062D que hoy no tenian en tienda haber si es ese el que me esta fallando
¿Es lo mismo 062D que TL062??
Me temo que el multimetro va a poder conmigo...........uffffffff


----------



## Daniel Meza (Mar 30, 2015)

Si, esos dos funcionan similar. Revisa también ese transistor que se ve a un lado del ADC, quizá ese sea el que maneje al buzzer


----------



## felix76 (Mar 30, 2015)

Buenas otra vez
he retirado ese transistor me que me indicas,que es un C1959 Y21 y deja de sonar el buzzer,pero en la pantalla sigue apareciendo el indicativo de pitido activo
O sea,igual que antes,
De todas formas,mañana lo sustituire por otro igual,si tienen en la tienda
haber si sustituyendo los dos operacionales que me quedan,el multimetro vuelve a funcionar correctamente
lo dicho,me estoy empezando a desesperar..........buahhhhhh


----------



## palurdo (Mar 30, 2015)

El TL062, él solo, o junto al 4011, suele ser los que se encargan del BEEP (a veces ayuda un transistor por medio). Mira este multimetro por ejemplo:







¿Has levantado el 7106 para ver si debajo hay un 4011? Porque en ese caso sería importante que lo cambiases también.

PD: El transistor es un 2sc1959. Ojo que he visto 2 datasheets y en la de toshiba dice que es PNP y en otras es NPN (me extraña que sea pnp ya que los pnp japoneses de señal suelen ser 2SA y no 2SC). Siendo un NPN uno que podrías usar en su lugar (ya que posiblemente te cueste encontrar esa referencia) es un 2N2222 pero reubicando las patillas.


----------



## felix76 (Mar 31, 2015)

Buenas tardes
He cambiado el operacional Tl062 y sigue con el mismo problema..........
El transistor C1959 Y21 no lo tenian en la tienda por lo que he procedido a volver a instalar el antiguo
Ahora el buzzer no zumba pero en el dysplay sigue apareciendo dicho simbolo
No he podido levantar el 7106,por miedo a romper algo mas y rematar al polimetro
No se si estoy acorralando el problema o de lo contrario estoy haciendo mas grande la averia....


----------



## palurdo (Mar 31, 2015)

Igual el transistor lo has puesto con las patillas invertidas y por eso no pita. En cualquier caso ese transistor no es muy importante, lo podrías sustituir casi por cualquier transistor de pequeña señal. Esta ahí para dar la corriente al altavoz que el integrado no puede dar.


----------



## mcrven (Mar 31, 2015)

felix76 dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> He cambiado el operacional Tl062 y sigue con el mismo problema..........
> El transistor C1959 Y21 no lo tenian en la tienda por lo que he procedido a volver a instalar el antiguo
> Ahora el buzzer no zumba pero en el dysplay sigue apareciendo dicho simbolo
> ...



http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/11959/ONSEMI/MC14060B.html

Bueno amigos todos de este hilo. He seguido su evolución durante unos días y me he decidido a participar debido a que me dedico a reparar instrumentos, pero más me llamó la atención alguna que otra duda que manifiestan.

En el diagrama publicado que, aún sin corresponderse con el real puede estar muy cerca de él.

Una de las cosas que quiero resaltar, es que, para que suene requiere de un oscilador. A propósito, en el diagrama publicado, la función es cumplida por el integrado 4011 y para que el oscilador excite al piezoeléctrico, es necesario que el operacional TL062 le asigne un "I" lógico en el pin de la primera compuerta. Debido a esto, si se retira el operacional TL062, el buzzer no debería sonar bajo ningún concepto.

*"OJO"*: NO VAYAS A RETIRAR EL 7106. Nada tiene que ver con el buzzer.

En ese multímetro no hay un IC CD4011. Parece haber sido seleccionado otro Integrado para ese propósito y este es el MC14060 que es un contador-oscilador. Sin embargo, este IC no debería ser responsable del problema. Si el buzzer suena, esto es muestra de que está cumpliendo su función.

Es muy probable que, el transistor que retiraste nada tenga que ver tampoco con eso.

Te sugiero hacer la prueba de retirar el TL062 y verificar si, con él retirado, sigue sonando aún.

También te sugeriría que levantases el diagrama de esa sección pero no sé si estás en capacidad de hacerlo o si podrías contar con un vecino o amigo que te pueda ayudar en eso. Muchas cosas se aclararían, ciertamente.

Saludos y estamos pendientes de tu progreso.


----------



## palurdo (Abr 1, 2015)

mcrven dijo:


> *"OJO"*: NO VAYAS A RETIRAR EL 7106. Nada tiene que ver con el buzzer.



¿Nunca te has enconterado un IC soldado bajo un zócalo cuando reparas instrumentos? yo los he visto bastante bajos ATMs, por ejemplo hace tiempo vi un TL074 bajo un 8051.






Es probable al 99% que en ese multímetro no haya un CD4011, pero si no mira bajo el zócalo del 7106 y ahí se encuentra el componente averiado (probabilidad 1%), se va a volver loco buscando (puede que haya otro TL062 escondido).



mcrven dijo:


> En ese multímetro no hay un IC CD4011. Parece haber sido seleccionado otro Integrado para ese propósito y este es el MC14060 que es un contador-oscilador. Sin embargo, este IC no debería ser responsable del problema. Si el buzzer suena, esto es muestra de que está cumpliendo su función.



Teniendo en cuenta que ese multimetro puede medir capacidades, yo creo que el oscilado-contador tiene más que ver con esa función (OJO, que no digo que el pitido no sea generado por el chip, pero el MC14060 tiene otra explicación de estar ahí más que para generar el pito).

De lo que estoy seguro es que el Demestres M3800 y M3900 sí que llevan el CD4011 (bueno, el M3900 que he visto lleva un HEF4011).


----------



## felix76 (Abr 13, 2015)

hola de nuevo
llevo unos dias con el polimetro encima de la mesa din hacer nada con el ,he estado superliado con otros menesteres,lo siento
Volvamos al lio,como os dije anteriormente ,el C1959y21 no lo encunetro en ninguna tienda para sustituirlo
He pensado que voy a volver a reemplazar los LM358N y el TLD062D otra vez y el C1959Y21 si lo encuentro en algun sitio 
Alguna tienda online de componentes electronicos???
Esta semana no se si me dare tiempo en mirar mas,por que tengo que tratar unos temas imprortantes
os hire comentado mis avances o retrocesos
Saludos¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## felix76 (Abr 21, 2015)

buenas de nuevo
he remplezado de nuevo elos dos lm358N y sigue sin funcionar correctamente
tambien he levantado el 7106 y debajo de el no se esconde ningun tl 062 D como me habeis apuntado
solo me queda cambiar el mc 14060..
¿puede ser que el problema venga de ahi?
es el unico que no he sustituido ..
Gracias 
Saludos


----------



## felix76 (May 4, 2015)

Buenas 
Aqui sigo indagando con el polimetro "famoso"
os cuento mis avances
he sustituido ecomo es indice anteriormente el LM358N y el tl 062
me esta resultando dificil encontrar el mc14060..
en tienda me dicen que tengo el mc14040,que no se si me valdra
¿son compatibles ambos modelos?¿le puedo sustituir uno por otro??
Muchas gracias
Saludos


----------



## miguelus (May 4, 2015)

Buenas noches.

El 4060 y el 4040 no son compatibles, en algunas aplicaciones podemos considerarlos "parecidos" pero únicamente si diseñamos un circuito partiendo de cero.

Si ves los Data Sheet entenderás las diferencias.

Lo raro es que en una ciudad como Valladolid no lo encuentres, ten en cuenta que estos CI los pueden fabricar varios fabricantes, el prefijo puede ser MC1, CD, SN, HEF...

El sufijo sí que será siempre 4060, pídelo como "Cuarenta Sesenta" seguro que lo encuentras.

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 4, 2015)

También no hay que olvidar que la pantalla sigue mostrando el ícono de continuidad. El 7106 me parece no maneja ese tipo de indicadores si no sólo signo y números, ¿entonces que integrado se hace cargo de ese ícono? al parecer la "inofensiva" gotita negra sobre la placa vertical es el controlador y es e culpable del malf funcionamiento del buzzer


----------



## DJ-AS (May 9, 2015)

Hola gente, me regalaron un tester viejito, un Sanwa CD-710C y la verdad es que tenías varias cositas, las cuales ya están solucionadas, pero me falta una y muy importante para mí: El Buzzer.
Resulta que el piezoeléctrico está roto, y le puse uno de un tester viejito y es casi inaudible, por ende, hay que amplificarlo porque la verdad es que ni se escucha.
Hice el diagrama que dejo a continuación, y mejoró bastante, pero me gustaría que se amplificara el doble por lo menos.
Adonde va conectado el piezo tengo 2v cuando junto las puntas, y el tester funciona con +1.5v 0 -1.5v (2 pilas AA).
Sin más, les mando un abrazo y gracias desde ya.


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 9, 2015)

trata de conseguir un buzzer pero con el oscilador ya integrado para que te evites del problema del volumen, los hay pequeños que funcionan desde 3V


----------



## FranCasas (Jun 6, 2015)

Hola!!! Tengo un MY64 y resulta que ayer estuve probando un inversor que hice pero creo que los mosfet estaban rotos.(porque el transformador andaba cuando queria y solo se calentaba uno)
Bueno, pues la cosa es que antes de eso el voltaje dc lo media perfectamente, pero cuando lo conecte a los terminales de 220 del transformador hizo un ruido como de quemadura interior, pero seguia funcionando bien (en ac).
Hoy lo coji porque tengo unos led que creo que estan en corto y cuando lo puse en dc me marcaba casi 3v (?, sin nada conectado) es más le puse un led(a los terminales de medida sin nada conectado) por si llegaba bastante amperaje y se encendía!!
Ya no se que hacer con el, lo he abierto y he mirado y he visto que en la rueda selectora, debajo, en las pistas parecia que hubiera ocurrido un arco (supongo que fue lo del transformador). Lo limpie un poco aunque sigue negro, mire todos los condensadores, diodos, etc.. y nada parece malo. Ojala me podais ayudar, es el único que tengo digital y lo uso para todo. Gracias de antemano.
PD: en la foto 2 podéis ver lo que pasa, marca voltaje sin nada conectado.


----------



## walter leonardo (Jun 6, 2015)

FranCasas dijo:


> Hola!!! Tengo un MY64 y resulta que ayer estuve probando un inversor que hice pero creo que los mosfet estaban rotos.(porque el transformador andaba cuando queria y solo se calentaba uno)
> Bueno, pues la cosa es que antes de eso el voltaje dc lo media perfectamente, pero cuando lo conecte a los terminales de 220 del transformador hizo un ruido como de quemadura interior, pero seguia funcionando bien (en ac).
> Hoy lo coji porque tengo unos led que creo que estan en corto y cuando lo puse en dc me marcaba casi 3v (?, sin nada conectado) es más le puse un led(a los terminales de medida sin nada conectado) por si llegaba bastante amperaje y se encendía!!
> Ya no se que hacer con el, lo he abierto y he mirado y he visto que en la rueda selectora, debajo, en las pistas parecia que hubiera ocurrido un arco (supongo que fue lo del transformador). Lo limpie un poco aunque sigue negro, mire todos los condensadores, diodos, etc.. y nada parece malo. Ojala me podais ayudar, es el único que tengo digital y lo uso para todo. Gracias de antemano.
> PD: en la foto 2 podéis ver lo que pasa, marca voltaje sin nada conectado.



Tengo el mismo tester y no le funciona la parte de resistencias porque le di 220 voltios sin querer y estaba en escala de resistencia.


----------



## FranCasas (Jun 7, 2015)

Yo lo tenia puesto en la escala correcta, y creo que funciona bien, pero por algun lado el voltaje de alimentacion se le ha desviado a los terminales de medida. Ojala me podáis ayudar, porque no me mide bien el voltaje de las baterias. Sin embargo sigue midiendo condensadores, resistencia, etc.



vale, se acabo mi problema, he medido 220 en ac y se ha quemado


----------



## miguelus (Jun 7, 2015)

FranCasas dijo:


> Yo lo tenia puesto en la escala correcta, y creo que funciona bien, pero por algun lado el voltaje de alimentacion se le ha desviado a los terminales de medida. Ojala me podáis ayudar, porque no me mide bien el voltaje de las baterias. Sin embargo sigue midiendo condensadores, resistencia, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> vale, se acabo mi problema, he medido 220 en ac y se ha quemado





Sal U2


----------



## walter leonardo (Jun 7, 2015)

FranCasas dijo:


> Yo lo tenia puesto en la escala correcta, y creo que funciona bien, pero por algun lado el voltaje de alimentacion se le ha desviado a los terminales de medida. Ojala me podáis ayudar, porque no me mide bien el voltaje de las baterias. Sin embargo sigue midiendo condensadores, resistencia, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> vale, se acabo mi problema, he medido 220 en ac y se ha quemado



revisa el fusible y los diodos, puede que sea eso o alguna resistencia.


----------



## FranCasas (Jun 7, 2015)

Aver con que los reviso, no se si el analogico de 3 euros de los chinos medira resistencia... ojala se encienda aunque no mida voltaje.
pfff, tenia 7 años y no habia dado ningun problema hasta ahora


----------



## walter leonardo (Jun 7, 2015)

En un  tester tengo un componente que parece capacitor smd, pero en la plaqueta dice que es una resistencia y solo es de color blanco y no tiene ningun codigo.
Lo medi y me marca 1Mohm.
En la foto fijense y diganme que es.

Sera un varistor?


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 10, 2015)

Quizas... está soldada al revés accidentalmente y por eso no se vea el valor, habría que desoldar y darle la vuelta.


----------



## walter leonardo (Jun 11, 2015)

Nuyel dijo:


> Quizas... está soldada al revés accidentalmente y por eso no se vea el valor, habría que desoldar y darle la vuelta.



Efectivamente era asi, estaba soldada al reves y era una resistencia de 1Mohm.

Tambien solucione el problema que tenia mi tester, era un transistor smd 1AM el que se quemo y lo reemplace por un 2N3904 y funciono la escala de resistencias. El transistor estaba debajo de la pantalla LCD.


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 11, 2015)

Que bien que lo reparaste, lo de la resistencia al revés no sería la primera ves que la veo, pero no recuerdo donde fue que me topé con una así en un circuito.


----------



## Malenaar (Jun 23, 2015)

Hola a todos, tengo un problemilla con mi multimetro Velleman DVM1200 y es el siguiente: Lee correctamente en todas las medidas (Ohm, VAC, VDC, AAC, ADC, Hz, etc...) pero cuando intento medir en VAC. pequeños voltajes como por ejemplo la salida de un transformador reductor (220v 12+12v) los 24v me los lee bien pero cuando intento medir la toma central con una de las de 12v no me las lee, me da 0.000 o 0.001 y me está volviendo loco, necesito ayuda por favor.
Un saludo.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 23, 2015)

Medi continuidad, tal vez no esta conectaado el punto medio, pone por ohm el tester en el orden de los 200k te tiene que medir igaul respecto a cada extremo, es decir la mitad si mides entre extremos, casi seguron no tine punto medio, Hace la prueba con el trafo desenchufado de la lìnea


----------



## Malenaar (Jun 23, 2015)

Muchas gracias por responder, he hecho la prueba que me dices y si hay continuidad entre la toma media y cualquiera de las otras dos. y ademas ya he probado con otro multimetro y me dan cada una (toma media y cualquiera de las otras dos) los 12v.


----------



## claudio lescout (Ago 26, 2015)

Buenas tardes, me regalaron este tester, advirtiendome que funcionaba mal. Como estoy semi retirado y tengo bastante tiempo libre, voy a ver si lo puedo recuperar. 
Todos los parámetros están errados, la mayoria de las mediciones el valor fluctúa. Cuando la medida se clava en un valor, éste es errado.
Creo que no es un problema de calibración ya que intente calibrarlo segun el manual del usuario ( éste indica usar un calibrador fluke, el cual obviamente no tengo )
Tienen de casualidad el diagrama eléctrico de este tester ? Alguna idea de cual sea la falla ?
Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 27, 2015)

Hola, encontré este manual y no dice que se use un calibrador Fluke. De hecho en las últimas páginas viene un proceso de ajuste a base de potenciómetros. 

http://www.idealind.com/media/pdfs/products/manuals/61-310_manual_v2.pdf

Otra cosa, ¿los chips procesadores se calientan?, ese síntoma la mayoría de las veces es por que el micro está dañado.


----------



## interhaz (Ago 27, 2015)

Hola, mi UT58D no me quiere medir Inductancia ni Capacitancia, si alguien me puede ayudar, muchas gracias. lo compré para medir inductancia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 27, 2015)

Y mediste un capacitor cargado ?  ?


----------



## interhaz (Ago 27, 2015)

Hasta donde tengo recuerdos, no 

la inductancia me mide en la escala de 20 pero da lectura errada.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 27, 2015)

claudio lescout dijo:


> ...
> Tienen de casualidad el diagrama eléctrico de este tester ? Alguna idea de cual sea la falla ?
> Muchísimas gracias.



En el manual que proporcionó Daniel Meza, en la página 4, se lée la siguiente advertencia:

** Caution: Do not make high current measurements on the 10A scale for longer that 15 seconds. This should be followed by a 15 minute cool down period. Exceeding 15 seconds may cause damage to the meter and/or the test leads.*

** Cuidado: Las mediciones hechas en la escala de 10A no deben durar más de 15 segundos; luego de los cuales deberá seguir un período de enfriamiento por un lapso de 10 minutos. Prolongar la lectura en esta escala por más de 15 segundos puede causar el daño del instrumento y/o los cables de medición.
*


----------



## claudio lescout (Ago 31, 2015)

Gracias a todos, pero ya lo tiré a la basura.


----------



## raul golosetti (Oct 21, 2015)

Necesito me indiquen donde puedo llevar dos tester grandes analógicos con la bobina de la aguja quemada, soy de Argentina, Santa Fe ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 21, 2015)

¿ Se justifica la reparación ?

¿ Marca/Modelo de los instrumentos ?

Gente que rebobine los microamperímetros de los instrumentos de aguja son una especie en peligro de extinción.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 21, 2015)

Hola a todos , coincido con Don Fogo incluso los costos de tal mantenimiento seguramente pagan un moderno multitester digital .
Haora hay excepciones  por ejenplo un Wattimetro Bird 43 , ese si conpensa !
Att, 

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jdperon (Oct 27, 2015)

Hola, tengo un multímetro digital Dynascan 2830 que el display queda siempre con el primer dígito en el número 1 (uno) parpadeando en todas las funciones, al proceder a desarmarlo note que en la plaqueta del circuito impreso hay un punto que dice +12v y de ahí sale un diodo  con un capacitor electrolítico de 220 mf x 16 v procedí a medir la tensión en el punto +B de 12v y la tensión variaba entre los 8 y 9v, seguí la pista y del impreso y me llevó a la pata 7 del integrado que figura como IC 6 u 8 ( no se ve bien) cuya nomenclatura es 307-074 RCA919 de 8 patas busque información sobre el mismo y no encontré nada, medí el capacitor y estaba bajo , procedì a reemplazarlo y seguía igual de ahí en más no supe como seguir, busqué el diagrama del mismo y no encontré nada en ningún foro, etc, también pensé en cambiar el integrado  y no pude encontrar información del integrado  estoy desorientado, alguien con experiencia y más conocimiento puede aportarme alguna pista a seguir o el diagrama, o decirme que es ese integrado como funciona etc, desde yá muchas gracias por el tiempo y el aporte que puedan darme, Saludos. ...


----------



## omikron87 (Nov 4, 2015)

Buenas tardes a todos, tengo un tester marca Zurich ZR-161 (se que es malo, pero me alcanzaba para comprar solamente ese, ya que en mi país uno de marca como Fluke valen entre 2.000 y 3.000. Cuando este vale 80), pero bueno. La cuestión es la siguiente, hoy lo encendí para probar unas cosas de una notebook y antes de que haga algo me devolvía cualquier valor y cada una x cantidad de tiempo pone un signo menos, esto pasa sin que apoye los cables en algún sitio, los trate de sacar y hace lo mismo, cuando pongo para probar la continuidad, que tiene como símbolo una especie de diodo empieza a hacer ruido como si hubiera continuidad, pero no estoy tocando nada. Le puse tres baterías que se que están funcionando bien en otros equipos, pensando que podía ser este el problema, pero se ve que no. La batería que usa es de 9v y lo uso unicamente para testear cosas dentro de las notebook, igual es muy mínimo lo que lo uso, por así para testear un pulsador o un fusible, pero a lo que voy es que no lo uso para grandes cosas o testear cosas de electricidad por lo que no tiene porque dañarse, además hasta hace unos días funcionaba bien. Espero que me puedan ayudar, porque justo hoy que lo necesito, me falla ejjejej


----------



## pandacba (Nov 4, 2015)

La batería es nueva? proba quitar la tapa y levantar el impreso con cuidado y fijate que este todo en buen estado, limpialo con un paño limpio y si es posible con alcohol isopropílico y arma con cuidado y comproba lo que pasa


----------



## omikron87 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hola pandacba. Las baterías están nuevas ya que las compre para poner en un control remoto hace unos días, la saque del envoltorio, pero no las use, así que por las dudas con un tester que tengo para probar pilas y baterías, las probe a las tres que tengo y todas están en perfecto estado (tanto en su parte externa así como también tienen carga). Leí en otro foro que un usuario tuvo el mismo problema y resulto que se había descalibrado el tester, igualmente otros usuarios le comentaron que era algo muy raro de que eso pasara, trate de publicar el link a ese foro, pero no pude ya que soy un usuario muy nuevo y no me dejan. ¿Hay alguna otra cosa qué pueda hacer?


----------



## carmelo182 (Jun 6, 2016)

Hay os dejo fotos del problema para ver asi si me podeis ayudar y decidme de que componente se trata. 
Gracias y un saludo. ...



Os dejo fotos para que veais de forma mas clara mi problema y asi os sea mas facil el poderme ayudar. 
Gracias y saludos


----------



## naxito (Jun 7, 2016)

Tiene una funda de termocontraible cortalo y podremos verlo mejor...


----------



## devalver3 (Jun 10, 2016)

Buenas tardes... alguien podría echarme una mano , tengo un multimetro ,mi pregunta seria si es posible que se malogren solo algunos rangos , por ejemplo como sucede con el mio, al medir corriente en la escala de: 200mA , me marca  10mA  y al medirlo en la escala de 20mA me marca 13.5mA , probe con otro multimetro de la misma marca y mismo modelo y en las dos escalas marcan lo mismo. con eso puedo decir  que mi multimetro esta mal la escala de 20mA , es posible eso? solo se puede malograr algunas escalas , a alguno de ustedes les a sucedido algo parecido? o es frecuente eso?


----------



## analogico (Jun 10, 2016)

devalver3 dijo:


> Buenas tardes... alguien podría echarme una mano , tengo un multimetro ,mi pregunta seria si es posible que se malogren solo algunos rangos , por ejemplo como sucede con el mio, al medir corriente en la escala de: 200mA , me marca  10mA  y al medirlo en la escala de 20mA me marca 13.5mA , probe con otro multimetro de la misma marca y mismo modelo y en las dos escalas marcan lo mismo. con eso puedo decir  que mi multimetro esta mal la escala de 20mA , es posible eso? solo se puede malograr algunas escalas , a alguno de ustedes les a sucedido algo parecido? o es frecuente eso?



si,  limpiando los contactos  de la rueda con lija superfina sin pasarse   aveces se arrega  si es que la falla es la rueda


----------



## devalver3 (Jun 10, 2016)

y como lo desmonto , porque solo tengo problemas en esa escala?


----------



## analogico (Jun 10, 2016)

devalver3 dijo:


> y como lo desmonto , porque solo tengo problemas en esa escala?



sse desarma y se limpia pero jamas toques con los dedos los contactos ni uses algun liquido  o quedara peor 

se limpia a que recupere el brillo  y nada mas si te pasas quedara peor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2016)

Primero verificá el estado de la batería !


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 10, 2016)

Hola.

La menor escala es la más precisa.
Debes tener presente la precisión de los instrumentos, (+/-) cuantos dígitos tienes en cada escala.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Richar Somnians (Jul 7, 2016)

Que tal!, pues se quemó un fusible y la resistencia de mi multímetro, es un radox 535-330, la resistencia que se quemo es la R15, Ya intente buscar diagramas en internet pero no encuentro, si alguien tiene uno igual y lo puede abrir para decirme de cuantos ohms es la resistencia, porque se achicharro y no se ven los numeros ¡gracias!


----------



## palurdo (Jul 8, 2016)

Debe de ser caro y costoso tener que hacer una foto al tester, revelar el carrete, escanear la foto en papel, y subirla al foro. ¡Ojala llegue pronto la era digital a las cámaras de fotos, de forma que sea rápido y fácil hacer varias fotos al tester desde varias perspectivas y subirlas!

Bueno, pues he buscado en google el tester y veo esto:






Es este tu tester, ¿cierto?

Bueno, pues tengo buenas y malas noticias. Las buenas son que tu tester es un clon del conocido como "El 830". Dependiendo del fabricante y si tiene o no más funciones, como por ejemplo la retroiluminación (serie L) , tiene una u otra referencia, por ejemplo M830, M830B, M830L, A830L, XL830L, DT830L, ZR830L..., De hecho en la PCB de tu tester se ve que han usado la placa del MAS830B (curioso porque por lo que parece el tuyo tiene retroiluminación y correspondería a la placa del MAS830L), lo que me da que pensar que es un MAS830 renombrado a  radox 535-330 o directamente lo han copiado y ni se han molestado en cambiar la referencia.

















Las malas noticias son que aunque el esquema es el mismo o casi el mismo en todos los casos, la PCB suele ser distinta y los componentes se llaman diferente, así que la R15 del esquema del MAS830L no es la misma que la R15 del M830L. De hecho la PCB que tienes ni siquiera corresponde R15 con la del esquema del MAS830L (que es idéntico al MAS830B con el añadido de los componentes de la retroiluminación). Así pues, para ver el valor de R15 toca saber hacia donde va conectada e identificar en el esquema la resistencia correcta.










Edit: Me doy cuenta que el tuyo no tiene buzzer de continuidad, así que es más parecido a la versión B que a la L.


----------



## Richar Somnians (Jul 8, 2016)

Gracias!, esos diagramas ya los habia encontrado pero como no habia similitud (aparentemente) entre ellos y los componentes de mi multimetro los ignore. Pero viendolos bien me doy cuenta que el R15 de mi multimetro es el R9 del diagrama del 330B; corrígeme si me equivoco con la foto.


----------



## palurdo (Jul 8, 2016)

Pues si, yo pondría la mano en el fuego de que es la de 9ohm. Eso si, igual te cuesta encontrarla. Puedes poner dos combinaciones, una de 6.8ohm en serie con 2.2ohm (6.8+2.2=9), o bien 2 resistencias de 18ohm en paralelo (18/2=9), todas las resistencias al 1% o menos (en el esquema es 0.5%). Yo elegiría la segunda opción por la facilidad de soldar una resistencia encima de la otra.


----------



## Eduardosky (Sep 16, 2016)

tekenika dijo:


> Acabo de recibir una pinza amperométrica que compré vía internet.
> Es de las más baratas, lo sé. Mandarla de vuelta en queja o reclamo de garantía es más caro
> que la pinza misma. El caso es que la necesitaba con urgencia para chequear una soldadora que estoy convirtiendo a DC
> Cuál es la falla: no anda, no es que no mide A, no mide nada, ni continuidad, ni suena el buzzer.
> ...




Buenas noches!

Amigo como te fue con el tester? pudiste repararlo?


----------



## tekenika (Sep 16, 2016)

Hola
No, no pude hacer nada.
Saludos


----------



## Eduardosky (Sep 17, 2016)

Amigos quería comentarles una falla muy rara del multimetro de un conocido:


Tiene un multimetro Radio Shack 22-812. Foto referencial:







Bueno el citado aparato *solo mide bien cuando lo abre y toca la tarjeta interna con el dedo!!* cuando no la toca NO FUNCIONA !!  cuando selecciona la función de continuidad de inmediato suena el pitido y se queda así.


Eso fue lo que le entendí de la falla... a primera vista que podría ser? tendrá arreglo? o ya le salio reemplazo al multimetro?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 18, 2016)

[Humor Mode/ON]

Que le haga un "ujero" por detrás y le apoye el dedo en la plaqueta mientras mide 

[Humor Mode/OFF]


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 18, 2016)

No entiendo como es posible una consulta como esta sin, al menos, unas fotos internas para que podamos ver las soldaduras y componentes en el pcb.
Mejor busquemos una bola de cristal...


----------



## Eduardosky (Sep 18, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No entiendo como es posible una consulta como esta sin, al menos, unas fotos internas para que podamos ver las soldaduras y componentes en el pcb.
> Mejor busquemos una bola de cristal...




Por favor disculpen si no anexe fotos. Lo que pasa es que mi amigo esta en otra ciudad y no me ha enviado las fotos que le pedi. Apenas me las envie las subo al foro.

Decidi consultar esa falla porque me pareció demasiado rara !!


----------



## FRANK90 (Sep 18, 2016)

hola buenas tarde foreros veran he estado haciendo un inversor de corriente casero con un transformador de radio ,este cuando le añadia carga no pasaba de los 240v en alterna lo cual el multimetro no sufrio ningun daño, cuando desconecte la carga el voltaje se fue muy por encima de los 750v en alterna y casi arruino mi multimetro me gustaria saber como puedo solucionar el tema de los numeros residuales que queda siempre cada vez que lo prendo por suerte las mediciones lo sigue realizando bien.


----------



## Eduardosky (Sep 21, 2016)

Amigos alguno habia visto el mensaje de error F8 en un Fluke? lo acompaña otro mensaje de error: BATT.












Según mi amigo "lo presto y se lo devolvieron así"... el tester no tiene ningún daño interno visible.


----------



## ruben90 (Sep 21, 2016)

Eduardosky, te invito a leer el manual del multimetro, específicamente la _pagina 14_: 

http://assets.fluke.com/manuals/87vex___umspa0000.pdf


----------



## Eduardosky (Sep 21, 2016)

ruben90 dijo:


> Eduardosky, te invito a leer el manual del multimetro, específicamente la _pagina 14_:
> 
> http://assets.fluke.com/manuals/87vex___umspa0000.pdf





Ok entiendo, pero según dice mi amigo le cambio la batería por otra nueva y sigue el mismo mensaje. Y el mensaje F8 no aparece en el manual. 

De todas formas gracias ruben90 !!! el multimetro no es mio pero quisiera saber si tiene alguien ha visto ese mensaje F8.


----------



## ruben90 (Sep 21, 2016)

Si el error no aparece en el manual esta raro. Prueba lo siguiente y comenta como te fue.

Apaga el multimetro y retira la batería, con cuidado. Luego enciende el multimetro sin la batería unos 10 minutos, esto para descargar la poca energía que quede en los componentes. Vuelve a apagar el multimetro y coloca la batería.


----------



## vhv (Oct 12, 2016)

hola amigos que tal. tengo un pequeño inconveniente se me ah descalibrado o dejado de funcionar el sensor para medir temp. del tester lo he desarmado todo y medido y no le encuentro el problema. por darles un ejemplo a una temperatura de ambiente de 25º el aparato me marca 65º. Me han comentado un colega que quisas era la resistencia que tiene entre sus terminales que es un smd de 104 , cambie y nada. ayuda...!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2016)

25º Centígrados no serán 65º Farenheit ?


----------



## vhv (Oct 13, 2016)

En realidad no creo era un ejemplo. Hoy por ejemplo me marca 69 de valor y según un termómetro dijital hace 23 grados. Si fuera así que se me haya pasado a la otra escala como vuelvo a celcius.. Gracias


----------



## mcrven (Oct 13, 2016)

vhv dijo:


> En realidad no creo era un ejemplo. Hoy por ejemplo me marca 69 de valor y según un termómetro dijital hace 23 grados. Si fuera así que se me haya pasado a la otra escala como vuelvo a celcius.. Gracias



http://www.metric-conversions.org/temperature/celsius-to-fahrenheit.htm

Utiliza el convertidor...


----------



## gustavoar (Oct 30, 2016)

Hola a todos, tengo este tester hace como 20 años o mas, anda 10 puntos pero cuando era nuevo se gastaba la bateria muy rapido, lo desarme y vi un integrado que recalentaba y estaba puesto en un zocalo de 14 patas.
Lo saque y asunto resuelto.. dejo de andar el frecuencimetro pero no importa.
Y lo vengo usando asi..
Pero me gustaria ver si puedo conseguir el respuesto porque esta bueno mide hasta 20Mhz
El tema.. es que no se donde habra quedado el integrado.

PD: No necesito el diagrama puse la pregunta en esta categoria porque era la que mas se aproximaba, solo que si alguien tiene ese tester se fije el numero del integrado.
Tengo un par de imagenes pero no encontre como subirlas, hay un tutorial pero las opciones no me aparecen. ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2016)

Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## daniel3210 (Nov 20, 2016)

medi continuidad en el capacitor de filtrado principal de una fuente de tv, ya se que no se debe hacer, pero no fue mi culpa. el nabo de mi compañero mientras fui al baño se puso a medir no se que cosas y movio la perrilla a continuidad.
la cosa es que no sirve mas, igual es uno de esos marillos de 120$, pero bue es el segundo que se me rompe igual, tengo un analogico de 80 pesitos pero no se usarlo muy bien.
quiero comprarme uno nuevo, pero algo mejor, vi uno que tiene para medir temperatura y capacidad es mas grandote que estos amarillos, y estaba 450$
dentro del rango de 500$ argentinos me recomiendan alguna marca en particular?


----------



## Beatriz2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hola buenas tengo kaise MAS830L como he dicho se me ha quemado una resistencia smd y preguntaba si alguno me podría decir su valor es la R9.
Gracias ...


----------



## mcrven (Feb 21, 2017)

Beatriz2 dijo:


> Hola buenas tengo kaise MAS830L como he dicho se me ha quemado una resistencia smd y preguntaba si alguno me podría decir su valor es la R9.
> Gracias ...



https://www.elektrotanya.com/mastech_mas830l.zip/download.html

En esa página puedes bajar el manual de servicio.


----------



## palurdo (Feb 22, 2017)

Beatriz2 dijo:


> Hola buenas tengo kaise MAS830L como he dicho se me ha quemado una resistencia smd y preguntaba si alguno me podría decir su valor es la R9.
> Gracias ...



Te podría decir su valor, pero más bien te digo que cojas y navegues una página hacia atrás de este hilo donde tienes tu duda resuelta. Saludos.


----------



## yimmy12 (Feb 24, 2017)

slaughter 2550 hipot tester, no puede hacer la prueba de continuidad opcional, junto con las pruebas normales, SIN BAJAR LOS PARAMETROS A 0?

..............

Slaughter 2550 hipot tester, can not do the optional continuity test, along with normal tests, WITHOUT DOWNLOADING THE PARAMETERS TO 0? ...


----------



## Beatriz2 (Mar 13, 2017)

Hola he estado intentando sacar el valor de la resistencia r9, según el esquema que me habéis pasado.
Soy bastante novato no se si alguien me puede ayudar a identificar su valor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2017)

Parece que dice 9 Ω , probá con 10 Ohms a ver si sale andando


----------



## Beatriz2 (Mar 13, 2017)

a ok gracias


----------



## Beatriz2 (Mar 13, 2017)

*L*e he puesto dos resistencias una de 47 ohm y otra en paralelo de 15 ohm que da 11 y pico, y he realizado una prueba midiendo un transformador de carga q*ue* da de salida 12.
El polimetro me muestra 18.91 puede ser que algo mas se ha*y*a quemado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2017)

Primero de todo escribí correctamente que estás en un Foro Técnico !

Segundo ¿ Antes medía algo o no medía nada ?


----------



## Beatriz2 (Mar 14, 2017)

perdón , por cierto no es por tocar las narices pero haya con y es el árbol, si media perfectamente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2017)

No pregunté correctamente , que diferencia hay con la resistencia de 11 Ohms y antes de cambiarla


----------



## palurdo (Mar 14, 2017)

Beatriz2 dijo:


> *L*e he puesto dos resistencias una de 47 ohm y otra en paralelo de 15 ohm que da 11 y pico, y he realizado una prueba midiendo un transformador de carga q*ue* da de salida 12.
> El polimetro me muestra 18.91 puede ser que algo mas se ha*y*a quemado.



Mala idea medir una tensión en vacío de un transformador no regulado. Es fácil que para 12V leas 18 y pico y es correcto. Lee la salida de un regulador y comprueba que efectivamente mide el voltaje del regulador. 

R9 es para medir corriente, es mejor poner dos de 18ohm en paralelo o en alguna escala vas a medir mal la corriente.

Por cierto: Halla->tercera persona singular presente indicativo verbo hallar (sinónimo de encontrar).
Haya->nombre de árbol, 1ª/3ª persona singular presente subjuntivo verbo haber.

Ejemplo: ¿Será hoy día posible que haya alguna persona que se halla confundida al diferenciar un halla de una aya?


----------



## myfreelog (Mar 21, 2017)

Hola a todos.

Veréis tengo un problema a ver si me podéis echar una mano.

He rescatado un viejo kaise mas830 con placa mas830l. El caso es que al medir el voltaje en DC en la escala de 20V me suele dar unos -0.03 en vacío sin los terminales conectados, en la escala de 2V -.035 y en la escala de 200m fluctua entre -29.0 y -31.2. No he tenido tiempo de probar todas las demás funcione en profundidad pero parecen funcionar perfectamente, lo único que no lee bien es el voltaje. que no consigo calibrar para dejar a 0 entodas las escalas ¿Alguna idea de donde puede estar el problema y cómo puedo solucionarlo?

Muchas gracias

Edito: Lo siento si es una pregunta muy tonta, pero soy nuevo en esto y todavía no domino el tema.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 21, 2017)

hay que ver que chip tiene debe ser un ICL7106 o un UM7106 cualquiera de esos 2

y debe tener un preset de ajuste que calibra a 0 el voltaje


----------



## Daniel Meza (Mar 21, 2017)

Intenta hacer la misma prueba pero cortocircuitando las terminales roja y negra. Pudiera ser que está midiendo cualquier cosa en el ambiente.
Aquí encontré un diagrama en Google, parecer ser del modelo que dices, sólo que no parece tener ningún trimpot de ajuste.

http://smanuals.ru/files/fileadmin/servicemanuals/Multimeter/Mastech/img/mastech_mas830l_1.gif

Saludos


----------



## myfreelog (Mar 22, 2017)

Gracias a los dos por las respuestas. He abierto de nuevo el multímetro, el problema es que incluso sin cables los valores varían aleatoriamente descendiendo o subiendo como les viene en gana, por ejemplo lo pongo en 2 y empieza en .068 y va bajando poco a poco hasta ir estabilizandose pero sin llegar a bajar de .037 por poner un ejemplo, si pongo los cables y los cruzo en este caso por ejemplo estando en 2v sube de .037 hasta .053 subiendo .016 (si giro la reistencia variable en el sentido de las agujas del reloj este valor al cruzarlos aumenta) y si pongo la medida en 200m pasa de 32.x hasta 00.0 . He abierto otra vez el multímetro y he visto una resistencia variable. Girándola en el sentido contrario a las agujas de reloj  parece que los valores bajan, pero no llegan nunca a aproximarse a cero.

He hecho unas fotos a ver si me podéis decir algo más.  Aquí las dejo. 

imgur.com/a/2FIZC

No hagáis caso al indicador de batería, ya se que está baja, pero con otra pila en plena carga da los mismos problemas.

Podría ser que la resistencia variable esté estropeada? Tendrá algo que ver que cambié el porta-pilas soldando los cables de este al resto de cable que había antes (ya imagino que no, pero por preguntar...) ?

Muchas gracias, un saludo


----------



## AZ81 (Mar 22, 2017)

Beatriz2 dijo:


> perdón , por cierto no es por tocar las narices pero haya con y es el árbol, si media perfectamente.



Creo que para corregir hay que saber y no se puede corregir, si no se sabe las cosas bien. Según la R.A.E. :
a) haya
Puede ser un verbo o un sustantivo:
Como verbo, es la forma de primera o tercera persona del singular del presente de subjuntivo del verbo haber. Con este valor se utiliza, bien seguida de un participio para formar el pretérito perfecto (o antepresente) de subjuntivo del verbo que se esté conjugando (haya visto, haya mirado, etc.), bien como verbo de una oración impersonal:
Espero que Luis haya aprobado.
No cree que el niño se haya vestido solo.
Quizá haya algo que podamos hacer.
Si estas oraciones se expresasen en otro tiempo verbal, la forma haya sería reemplazada por otra forma del verbo haber:
Esperaba que esta vez Luis hubiese aprobado.
No creía que el niño se hubiese vestido solo.
Quizá habría algo que pudiéramos hacer.
Como sustantivo, es femenino y designa un tipo de árbol:
Hay que podar el haya del jardín.
Se sentó a la sombra de una frondosa haya.


----------



## Rigeliano (Mar 24, 2017)

Buenas tardes, tengo un multimetro Fluke dañado y otro semi nuevo del mismo modelo, el problema es que no puedo identificar el componente que tiene para su reemplazo, pues el primero esta quemado y le quitaron varios componentes y el nuevo tiene un codigo que no encontre en la web, si alguien puede decirme que componente es le estaria muy agradecido, y si me confirma los demas componentes que creo que son tambien, gracias.





Es el componente negro, y esta en la etapa de medición de voltaje en la entrada. ...
Los componentes inexistentes en el multimetro dañado son los celestes, el negro y el rojo.


----------



## Guiditox (Abr 1, 2017)

Ayer estuve probando medir la frecuencia de un generador de frecuencia y lo puse a 2.5Mhz y no me dí cuenta que hice esto y se me ocurrió la brillante idea de medir la salida con el Fluke e inmediatamente lo desconecté.
Lo que me generó duda fue que al tener las puntas desconectadas el tester me indica una frecuencia de 250hz lo cual antes no hacía sino que sólo marcaba una frecuencia de 50hz 
Lo que quiero saber es si le genere una avería porque a pesar de acusar 250hz al medir me indica la frecuencia correcta 
Muchas gracias ...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 1, 2017)

no creo que eso sea de preocupacion, se supone que fluke es casi un cadilac de los multimetros.
yo he medido con mi multimetro chafa frecuencias en sensores, bobinas de coche, etapas de salida horizontal y no ha pasado nada segun mide hasta 100Mhz.

2.5Mhz en un fluke seria un chiste.


----------



## Guiditox (Abr 2, 2017)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> no creo que eso sea de preocupacion, se supone que fluke es casi un cadilac de los multimetros.
> yo he medido con mi multimetro chafa frecuencias en sensores, bobinas de coche, etapas de salida horizontal y no ha pasado nada segun mide hasta 100Mhz.
> 
> 2.5Mhz en un fluke seria un chiste.



Incluso siendo el máximo 200kHz?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2017)

La frecuencia no debería averiar al tester , pero si la tensión si sobrepasó los límites.

Los 250 Hz los marca con alguna fuente o generador encendidos cerca ?


----------



## Guiditox (Abr 2, 2017)

No hay ninguna fuente ni generador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2017)

Y de que potencia , tensión el oscilador ?


----------



## Guiditox (Abr 2, 2017)

La verdad no lo sé pero si te puedo decir que es esos probadores de componentes que tienen varias funciones como probador de componentes, generador de funciones, frecuenciometro, etc


----------



## zafiroboss (Jun 16, 2017)

Hola he comprado un multímetro Uni-T UT890D y al recibirlo le pongo la pila de 9v y nada no funciona, he probado varias pilas y nada. He abierto el multímetro para ver algo mal pero a simple vista nada. Alguiene me puede ayudar a buscar el fallo y si tiene reparación? Para el que diga de la garantía y eso, no importa lo que quiero es aprender más y encontrar el fallo. Algo me dice que si está nuevo sin usar y no funciona puede ser algo sencillo, el vendedor dice que comprueban antes de mandar pero el paquete estaba son golpes por lo que no se bien por donde empezar. Un saludo y gracias de antemano. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2017)

Debe tener garantía , debes exigirla !

Si el paquete tiene golpes será un problema de falla en el empaquetado o en el envio.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 16, 2017)

zafiroboss dijo:


> Hola he comprado un multímetro Uni-T UT890D y al recibirlo le pongo la pila de 9v y nada no funciona, he probado varias pilas y nada. He abierto el multímetro para ver algo mal pero a simple vista nada. Alguiene me puede ayudar a buscar el fallo y si tiene reparación? Para el que diga de la garantía y eso, no importa lo que quiero es aprender más y encontrar el fallo. Algo me dice que si está nuevo sin usar y no funciona puede ser algo sencillo, el vendedor dice que comprueban antes de mandar pero el paquete estaba son golpes por lo que no se bien por donde empezar. Un saludo y gracias de antemano. ...


Hola a todos , caro Don zafiroboss NO debias tener abierto lo equipo y SI informado y devolvido a lo vendedor imediatamente como estas (dañado)  una ves que es 0 Km sin uso algun , ahora quizaz lo vendedor no te queiras hacer valer la garantia una ves que lo equipo fue abierto y eso seguramente quita imediatamente cualquer garantia de malo funcionamento previo.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## zafiroboss (Jun 16, 2017)

Amigos gracias, el paquete estaba en perfectas​condiciones, por o que dudo que lo comprobaran antes de enviarlo, ya reclamé la garantía y me devolvió el dinero, otra señal de que no lo comprobaron además que el envío fue muy lento. Pero lo que quiero es aprender a encontrar la falla pues el aparato es nuevo y no se ha podido estropear por un mal uso, a no ser que poner la pila del revés lo inutilice... Por favor no se centren en la garantía si entré aquí a preguntar es para aprender y tratar de repararlo​ o saber porqué no funciona. Hay elementos que deba mirar primero o Qué pasos debo seguir? Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 16, 2017)

Hola, por la forma de preguntar es obvio que no estás al tanto. Yo empezaría a revisar desde el conector de pilas en adelante, hasta ver donde llega la tensión de alimentación. Necesitarás  de otro multímetro para eso.


----------



## palurdo (Jun 16, 2017)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, por la forma de preguntar es obvio que no estás al tanto. Yo empezaría a revisar desde el conector de pilas en adelante, hasta ver donde llega la tensión de alimentación. Necesitarás  de otro multímetro para eso.



No sé si es peor eso, o que necesites un soldador para reparar otro soldador...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2017)

zafiroboss dijo:


> a no ser que poner la pila del revés lo inutilice...


 
Cualquier tester  baratito *muere instantaneamente* si al colocar la batería de 9 V , *siquiera apoyás los contactos al revés*. RIP


----------



## zafiroboss (Jun 16, 2017)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, por la forma de preguntar es obvio que no estás al tanto. Yo empezaría a revisar desde el conector de pilas en adelante, hasta ver donde llega la tensión de alimentación. Necesitarás  de otro multímetro para eso.



Tengo más multímetros, no es problema, iré siguiendo la tensión a ver donde llega. Por cierto tengo una pinza amperímetrica, que midiendo CC de una batería o al cambiar a resistencia que estan juntos en estos dos salen números sin decimal pues como 0318 y va subiendo, el botón de cambio​ de función no responde, al abrir para ver que encontraba vi que las pistas de la rueda selectora estaban muy marcadas y se pudo hacer un corto entre esas zonas y eso que no he usado casi la pinza una desilusión. Modelo Aimo o Mastech MS2108A. El resto de funciones y mediciones van bien solo va mal V DC y resistencia que también es continuidad, diodos y condensadores. Tal vez debo hacer otra pregunta para este pero como es más de lo mismo me acordé y bueno, he aprovechado.  Gracias.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cualquier tester  baratito *muere instantaneamente* si al colocar la batería de 9 V , *siquiera apoyás los contactos al revés*. RIP
> 
> No debería en ese caso indicarlo en las instrucciones??


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 16, 2017)

zafiroboss dijo:


> . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tampoco indica que el multímetro no deba ser "Pisado" por una aplanadora


----------



## palurdo (Jun 16, 2017)

Tampoco lo tires rápido a la basura, mira si le llega tensión a algún lado. Si le pusiste la pila al revés pero el contacto de la batería estaba roto, ahí no habría pasado nada, digamos que una avería protegería de otra más seria.

PD: alguna vez le he puesto la batería al revés a algún DT830B barato y contra todo pronóstico sobrevivió...


----------



## zafiroboss (Jun 16, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tampoco indica que el multímetro no deba ser "Pisado" por una aplanadora



Me parece fuera de lugar esa respuesta, poner una pila de 9v por descuido puede ser algo muy común, y si es tan grave como para destruir el aparato, disculpame si te parece extraño pero debería indicarlo en las instrucciones. Cualquier cosa fuera de lo común al uso del aparato claramente no tiene que ir en las instrucciones pues no sé supone que está echo para ello.
el comentario no aporta nada de ayuda. Casi más una mora... Gracias señor perfecto, como otro compañero a comentado el ha puesto la pila del revés sin que se rompa y este multímetro no es de esos de 5€ por lo que dudo mucho que invertir la pila lo rompa.


----------



## palurdo (Jun 16, 2017)

zafiroboss dijo:


> Me parece fuera de lugar esa respuesta, poner una pila de 9v por descuido puede ser algo muy común, y si es tan grave como para destruir el aparato, disculpame si te parece extraño pero debería indicarlo en las instrucciones. Cualquier cosa fuera de lo común al uso del aparato claramente no tiene que ir en las instrucciones pues no sé supone que está echo para ello.
> el comentario no aporta nada de ayuda. Casi más una mora... Gracias señor perfecto, como otro compañero a comentado el ha puesto la pila del revés sin que se rompa y este multímetro no es de esos de 5€ por lo que dudo mucho que invertir la pila lo rompa.



Yo intentaría no enfadar al moderador general del foro, si quieres revivir el multímetro, solo es un consejo. Lo que te han dicho es cierto. Es más probable que se rompa al poner la pila al reves a que sobreviva. Ya sabes, de vez en cuando la lotería toca a alguien pero eso no hace que sea buena idea jugar a la lotería.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 16, 2017)

palurdo dijo:


> Tampoco lo tires rápido a la basura, mira si le llega tensión a algún lado. Si le pusiste la pila al revés pero el contacto de la batería estaba roto, ahí no habría pasado nada, digamos que una avería protegería de otra más seria.
> 
> PD: alguna vez le he puesto la batería al revés a algún DT830B barato y contra todo pronóstico sobrevivió...



Les recuerdo que, generalmente, traen un diodo anti-inversion que hace saltar un fusible.
Revise si es este el caso y solo se deba remplazar fusible y diodo.

Tambien de acuerdo con los demas, revise el conector de la pila, son bastante "chimbines"...


----------



## palurdo (Jun 16, 2017)

Un pequeño offtopic. El 99,9%de los circuitos integrados mueren al alimentarlos al revés por la forma cómo están fabricados. Dentro del chip hay una pastilla de silicio normalmente tipo N porque es más fácil de fabricar, y después se van fabricando los componentes dopando alternativamente ciertas regiones con impurezas Ny P. Los componentes en la pastilla de silicio no están aislados por aislante cómo se podría suponer sino por el hecho de que entre componente y entre componente hay un diodo polarizado en inversa. De hecho entre masa y Vcc hay un diodo polarizado en inversa casi siempre por el sustrato tipo N. Claro si ahora conectas la alimentación al revés, el diodo qué servía de aislante para los componentes y estaba polarizado en inversa ahora lo está en directa representando un cortocircuito que por lo general es letal.

Hay formas de proteger para que esto no pase pero como se supone que el 99,9% de los chips están conectados bien no se suelen tomar ciertas medidas al menos en equipos que van a estar siempre conectados. Por eso sea cual sea el chip con un pequeño instante que lo alimentes al revés de normal muere.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 16, 2017)

lleva dentro un fusible, estaba en buen estado??? tal vez se salio en el traslado
Unit es una buena marca es muy raro que este averiado, no son tester baratitos


----------



## zafiroboss (Jun 17, 2017)

Gracias compañeros voy a revisar esas cosas mañana que hoy no estuve en casa un saludo.



			
				zafiroboss dijo:
			
		

> Gracias compañeros voy a revisar esas cosas mañana que hoy no estuve en casa un saludo.



Te refieres a los fusibles que van en la medición de amperios?  Esos cortarían el circuito de entrada de puntas pero no dejarían el aparato como sin pila no? Lo miraré de todos modos. Gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 17, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> lleva dentro un fusible, estaba en buen estado??? tal vez se salio en el traslado
> Unit es una buena marca es muy raro que este averiado, no son tester baratitos



a mi me vino uno fallado y el otro fallo al tiempo,
no son baratos ni muy caros ,diria medio pelo ,
son mis preferidos
PD:
otro anduvo bien,pero un día quise usar el termómetro y me di cuenta que no funcioba 
tampoco funcionaba el medidor de transistores y esas dos funciones nunca las use siquiera
como para decir que se rompieron por un mal uso


----------



## mcrven (Jun 17, 2017)

http://www.petervis.com/electronics%20guides/DT830B/DT830B%20Inside.html

Denle una mirada a esa página. Podría ser de utilidad.


----------



## zafiroboss (Jun 18, 2017)

Aquí os dejo fotos. https://plus.google.com/collection/o4ZxRE

Los fusibles están bien y estoy revisando otros componentes siguiendo el camino de la corriente desde la batería. Si se fijan hay varios elementos que tienen flux y se nota que fueron soldados después. O eso me parece. Qué opinan?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 18, 2017)

Hola, para hacer el seguimiento de tensión, debe dejar conectado el carrusel de funciones.


----------



## zafiroboss (Jun 18, 2017)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, para hacer el seguimiento de tensión, debe dejar conectado el carrusel de funciones.



Eso va ser bastante complicado.. alguien vio las fotos para darme alguna pista? Hasta donde debo seguir la corriente? De momento la seguí hasta lampista que entra al chip central.


----------



## palurdo (Jun 19, 2017)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> otro anduvo bien,pero un día quise usar el termómetro y me di cuenta que no funcioba
> tampoco funcionaba el medidor de transistores y esas dos funciones nunca las use siquiera
> como para decir que se rompieron por un mal uso



El año pasado compré un DT9205A, me costó 8€ aunque los he visto actualmente por 7. De las primeras cosas que hago tras probar un tester barato es abrirlo para ajustarlo.

El caso es que la prueba de continuidad no iba bien y la de transistores siempre marcaba 0. Al abrirlo para ajustarlo y comparar el esquema del genérico, me di cuenta del problema. La máquina que colocaba los componentes en la placa para soldarlos, se había quedado sin resistencias de 220Kohm (formato 0603). Colocadas las resistencias faltantes en sus respectivos pads vacíos, el tester empezó a medir por primera vez continuidad y Hfe. Me sentí como un ginecólogo que hace respirar al bebé después de haber hecho una cesárea en un parto difícil...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2017)

Noenatólogo


----------



## Aleinshir (Jul 23, 2017)

Buenas amigo les quería hacer una pregunta...

Lo que sucede es que tengo o tenia xd un multimetro que se me olvido apagarlo y se le descargo la batería, aquí en Venezuela todo esta costoso asi que lo deje un rato por ahí mientras le compraba la batería 9v entonces mi papa lo agarro y le metió 12v de la fuente de la pc sin yo saber.

Hoy compre la batería 9v, se la pongo y no funciona no enciende, que creen que se halla podido dañar? me di cuenta que lo medio presione por detrás y la pantalla enciende parte de uno de los segmentos pero la mayor parte se mantiene apagado lo puse en medidor de continuidad corto circuite las puntas y no hace el biip de la cornetica.

Porfa si me pueden ayudar los multimetros están muy costosos y no me gustaría desechar este ...


----------



## capitanp (Jul 23, 2017)

no habría problema si lo alimentas con 12V lo que pudo pasar es que le invirtió la polaridad y lo dejo inservible


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 23, 2017)

Hola a todos , fotos del multimetro y como si queda serian muy bienvenidas  
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## CristianMind (Jul 31, 2017)

Hola ; hace algunos dias intente alimentar mi multimetro con 12volts ya que lo necesitaba urgente y no tenia bateria.Resulta que no encendio con el trafo; luego compre la bateria y nada.Que podria ser ? Se puede reparar? Revise las resistencias y todo bien , el IC esta bien.Es un multimetro economico de los baratos.Su modelo es DT-830D .Gracias. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2017)

Mismo problema que hace una semana : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1177000/


----------



## HUKE02 (Ago 4, 2017)

Buenos dias, un amigo me pidio ayuda sobre identificar el valor de una resistencia que se encuentra dañada en su tester pero yo tampoco logro saber cual es su valor... si alguien tiene este mismo modeo de tester esta ubicada en R9... Buscando por la web veo que sale en muchos tester convencionales pero no en el mio jejeje... los colores son VERDE, GRIS, BLANCO, BLANCO, NEGRO. Les anexo una foto por si no estoy viendo los colores como son.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 4, 2017)

Yo lo desoldaría e intentaría medir desde el agujero hacia ambos extremos y sumar 

En que escala está dicha resistencia ?


----------



## HUKE02 (Ago 4, 2017)

Cuando coloco el selector en los contactos que van a la resistencia dañada la escala que apunta el selector es 200 mv.

Cuando mido la resistencia fuera del circuito me marca 2.2 megas a 2.1 megas


----------



## mcrven (Ago 4, 2017)

HUKE02 dijo:


> Cuando coloco el selector en los contactos que van a la resistencia dañada la escala que apunta el selector es 200 mv.
> 
> Cuando mido la resistencia fuera del circuito me marca 2.2 megas a 2.1 megas









Este diagrama corresponde al UT70 pero, generalmente, los front-end de las entradas son iguales. Algunas veces cambian los números de los componentes conservando los valores de los mismos. Los divisores de tensión y corriente, generalmente, son los mismos debido a que, la tensión de entrada es estándar.

Por el tamaño de esa R, no parece ser del divisor de tensiones de entrada sino, más bien, del selector de la escala de RESISTENCIA ( Ω ). Y por la quemadura que muestra, me atrevo a confirmar la especie, considero que cometiste el más común de los errores al conectar el instrumento a una línea de tensión alterna, estando seleccionado en la escala de Resistencia.

Verifica bien los colores pues, lo que veo son VERDE, PLATA, BLANCO, BLANCO, NEGRO. He verificado los códigos y si es correcta tu lectura (VERDE, GRIS, BLANCO, BLANCO, NEGRO, entonces sería 5899 Ω. Si es como yo lo veo pues, no sé que decir.

Por otro lado, sigue el consejo de DosMetros para tratar de obtener la lectura correcta ( 2 ~ 2,2 MΩ, olvídalo eso no puede ser. ). Esa R voló.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 4, 2017)

Hola.

El resistor es de 0.99

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 5, 2017)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> El resistor es de 0.99
> 
> ...



Eso mismo estuve a punto de opinar, pero ciertamente que es una forma extraña de codificación y, para nada convencional:

NEGRO: "0" (cero)
BLANCO: "9"
BLANCO: "9"
PLATA:  /100
VERDE 0,5% de precisión

Lo extraño es que en ningún sistema de código se ve un comienzo con el color "negro". Por lo menos, hasta el momento, no lo he visto - Incluyendo el que se muestra en el foro.



ATENTOS:

https://www.inventable.eu/paginas/ResCalculatorSp/ResCalculatorSp.html

Acabo de descubrir este calculador de Rs, con el cual queda confirmada la sospecha de elaficionado y mía propia.
Así que, han habido cambios en este asunto.

Saludos...

*Atención moderadores, sugiero agregarlo a la base de datos del foro.

*Gracias...


----------



## HUKE02 (Ago 8, 2017)

mcrven dijo:


> Eso mismo estuve a punto de opinar, pero ciertamente que es una forma extraña de codificación y, para nada convencional:
> 
> NEGRO: "0" (cero)
> BLANCO: "9"
> ...



Muchas *gracias* a todos por esta informacion, tenia muchas dudas de poder cococer el valor de la resistencia.


----------



## junitro (Ago 21, 2017)

gracias DOSMETROS


----------



## Leonardo del Risco (Ago 23, 2017)

Mi multimetro es un INSTRUTHERM DIGITAL MULTIMETER MD-360, lo desarmé y no se como colocar los contactos del selector del centro, ahora no sirve y no puedo medir nada. El que sepa y me pueda tirar un cabo?


----------



## DownBabylon (Ago 24, 2017)

Comparte Fotos nitidas. Para ayudarte mejor


----------



## Leonardo del Risco (Ago 24, 2017)

Muchas gracias por responder, le estoy muy agradecido.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 24, 2017)

Hola, pero debes subir la foto del selector y los contactos! de que sirve ver el multímetro desde afuera?


----------



## Leonardo del Risco (Ago 24, 2017)

aqui esta la foto si hace falta algo más dime gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 24, 2017)

Bien, porque no analizas un poco la situación siendo que tú eres el que está más cerca para observar.
Para empezar, los contactos marcan las pistas por donde se desplazan, otro detalle, si miras las escalas en la serigrafía y el rango que ocupan, puedes ver aprox. del otro lado, una pista común, y varias selecciones de contactos adyacentes a dicha pista.


----------



## Leonardo del Risco (Ago 24, 2017)

el primero del extremo se supone que va por lo de los rangos pero los demás, no se como van



no logro encontrar la combinación


----------



## jhon b (Oct 8, 2017)

buenas tardes, tengo un tester simpson 260 que al parecer esta dañado en el rango de rx1 ya que cuando mido resistencia este muestra valores muy imprecisos, por ejemplo mido 100 ohm y este me muestra 85 ohm o mido una resistencia de precisión de 42 ohm y me muestra 37 ohm.

me gustaría saber si alguien sabe como se calibra el ohmetro en este tester de antemano gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 8, 2017)

Y cual es el estado de la bateria/pila??


----------



## jhon b (Oct 8, 2017)

lleva dos pilas y son nuevas, al parecer el problema empezó cuando media voltaje de una fuente de 30 v y no me fije que estaba en rx1.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 8, 2017)

jhon b dijo:
			
		

> lleva dos pilas y son nuevas, al parecer el problema empezó cuando media voltaje de una fuente de 30 v y no me fije que estaba en rx1.


Que en paz descanse....
Vas a tener que buscar el circuito del tester y luego rastrear cual componente puede haberse resentido al seleccionar la escala X 1


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 8, 2017)

Seguramente se dañó-recalentó la resistencia de dicha escala , aqui diagrama :







Aqui mejor : http://www.simpson260.com/downloads/downloads.htm


----------



## jhon b (Oct 8, 2017)

al parecer el circuito del ohmetro es este






[/IMG]

como observaran no se ve ninguna resistencia quemada.



gracias DOSMETROS pero creo que el diagrama es un poco diferente al circuito de mi tester.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 8, 2017)

Fijate el link que agregué después


----------



## jhon b (Oct 8, 2017)

jajaja perdona es que soy algo despistado. Al parecer este esquema se parece al circuito de mi tester.






[/IMG]







[/IMG]



Ya realice la medición en R17 (1.095k ohms 1% de error) porque al parecer forma al circuito RX1 y me muestra el tester digital un valor de resistencia aceptable.







[/IMG]


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 8, 2017)

Medí la de 11 Ohms


----------



## jhon b (Oct 8, 2017)

al parecer son exactos los 11 ohms






[/IMG]


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 8, 2017)

¿ Las otras escalas de Ohms mide perfecto ?


----------



## jhon b (Oct 8, 2017)

RX100 y R10,000 miden sin problemas al igual que las escalas de voltaje y amperes. pero cuando realizo la medición de resistencia en RX1, las mediciones que me da son muy imprecisas comparándolo con la mediciones que realizo con el digital.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 8, 2017)

Ummm , fijate que la de 11 Ohms es justamente la de la escala de Rx1 , fijate que no esté mal soldada o que esté sucio-picado el contacto de la selectora en Rx1.


----------



## jhon b (Oct 8, 2017)

El selector de escalas ya lo limpie con alcohol isopropilico y wd40, lo raro es que mide los valores de resistencia mas bajos de lo normal.

por ejemplo cuando medí una resistencia de precision de 42 ohmios me muestra 37.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 8, 2017)

Por las dudas armá una resistencia de 11 Ohms y reeplazala para probar


----------



## jhon b (Oct 8, 2017)

Gracias DOSMETROS y Dr. Zoidberg. mañana voy a reemplazar la resistencia R16 de 11 ohms y les comento que paso.


----------



## jhon b (Oct 9, 2017)

Buenas tardes, ya reemplace la resistencia de 11 ohms pero al parecer el tester sigue igual.






[/IMG]

resultados:

Simpson 260 midiendo resistencia de 10 ohms en RX1 






[/IMG]

Sanwa midiendo resistencia de 10 ohms en RX1


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2017)

Aumentale o disminuile 1 Ohm . . .


----------



## jhon b (Oct 9, 2017)

lo voy a checar. pero no crees que pueda ser alguno de los reostatos R1 y R3, los cuales están alterados de manera mínima y solo lo detecte el rango de RX1


----------



## malesi (Oct 9, 2017)

¿Comprobaste en voltios por ejemplo, si mide de menos? A lo mejor es ajuste del tornillo dial.


----------



## jhon b (Oct 9, 2017)

En volts mide bien pero si ajusto el dial para que mida bien resistencia la aguja queda fuera de escala


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2017)

No tocaría ninguno de los presets , probá reemplazar la de 11 Ohms por 10 o por 12 y vas viendo


----------



## jhon b (Oct 9, 2017)

Ok DOSMETROS gracias por la ayuda. mañana voy a conseguir unas resistencias de precisión y les aviso.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Nov 6, 2017)

Hola:

Si has metido tension teniendo el multimetro en Ohms X1 me temo que te has cargado la bobina del galvanometro, se ha recocido el cobre y no genera el mismo campo magnetico por lo que la aguja no marca lo correcto.
Tambien pueden ser los diodos en contrposicion que protejen el galvanometro.
Para probar si es la bobina del galvanometro tienes que hacer varias medidas al 25, 50, 75 y 100% de una escala, y luego en las restantes, si es el galvanometro en todas sufrira la misma desviacion, si hay diferencias busca en el divisor resistivo o en el conmutador. Fijate que lleva una bateria adicional para medir Ohms X1 a veces estas baterias a pesar de ser nuevas no entregan la intensidad suficiente para desviar el galvanometro me ha pasado muchisimas veces.

Saludos.


----------



## jhon b (Nov 9, 2017)

Buenas noches. ya repare mi tester Simpson 260 al parecer era el preset R1 de 150k. cabe mencionar que este preset no es muy común en el mercado y me lo consiguió un técnico (que por cierto me costo mucho contactar con el) que antiguamente se dedicaba a reparar estos aparatos. Para los que se encuentren en la Ciudad de México el esta ubicado en la Colonia Centro en la calle Aldaco.

Gracias a todos por su ayuda

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 10, 2017)

Ummm , verifica el resto de las lecturas *ya que ese preset está en paralelo con el instrumento* y las afectará a todas ellas 

Saludos !


----------



## jhon b (Nov 10, 2017)

De hecho el técnico me comento que si estaban alteradas, por ejemplo si media 20 volts el tester me marcaba 20.5 o 20.7 volts (esto comparándolo con un tester digital) o si media una resistencia de 1k me mostraba 980 ohms aproximadamente y como la aguja en algunos casos llegaba al limite o quedaba en un punto no graduado de la escala esto no era muy notorio y en el caso de la medición de voltaje yo descartaba este error.


----------



## Corregidor (Nov 23, 2017)

Hola, 
Valdría la pena que dieras los datos del técnico que te ayudo. Para los que vivimos en México nos ayudará bastante. Saludos.



De casualidad este es?


----------



## ECASTILLO (Abr 27, 2018)

buenas noches compañeros, soy nuevo en este foro, espero me puedan apoyar.

Tengo un multimetro fluke 289 que me acaban de regalar pero me doy cuenta que este no tiene los 2 fusibles a demás de esto no mide resistencia, ni corriente continua cuando pongo la opción de vdc solo aparece un rayo y dice -OL VCD.  pero el voltaje alterno si lo mide. Alguien de ustedes sabra si estas fallas son por falta de los fusibles o en su caso si  es proporcionado por una falla en algún componente?alguien de ustedes ha tenido alguna experiencia con estas fallas que me pueda apoyar?

le agradeceria sus opiniones.
saludos
Ecastor.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 28, 2018)

Si no están los fusibles en su lugar no suelen medir nada, aquí te dejo donde van y sus valores
Bajate el manual de aquí:
Fluke-289 Manual en español


----------



## ECASTILLO (Abr 28, 2018)

a ok gracias 
*pandacba*
entonces conseguiré los fusibles para hacer la prueba. 
Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 28, 2018)

ECASTILLO dijo:


> ...
> Tengo un multimetro fluke 289 que me acaban de regalar pero me doy cuenta que este no tiene los 2 fusibles a demás de esto no mide resistencia, ni corriente continua cuando pongo la opción de vdc *solo aparece un rayo y dice -OL VCD*.  pero el voltaje alterno si lo mide. .........



  Eso huele a un diodo de protección interno en corto.  Sabe pasar cuando la llave selectora quedó en 200ohm y se meten las puntas en 220Vca.

Algunos tester se lo bancan, otros son reparables y otros mueren irremediablente...   ¿Cual será tu caso?


----------



## HINOR (May 18, 2018)

Buenas a todos, quemé mi multimetro no cambie de escala y sin darme cuenta se escucho un ruido leve y se apagó la pantalla, no enciende nada ya verifiqué ambos fusibles y estan ok, pero hay un componente smd que calienta (foto)
El multímetro es una chino Victor Vc897c+
Ojala me pudieran dan una mano a reparar


----------



## pandacba (May 18, 2018)

Es un transistor fíjate en la nomenclatura con una lupa, tenes otra tester para medir ese transistor?


----------



## HINOR (May 18, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Es un transistor fíjate en la nomenclatura con una lupa, tenes otra tester para medir ese transistor?


Fijate amigo que tiene un simbolo raro al menos para mi, y al lado por el componente dice v1ph y por la placa está escrito IC
Si podes hacerle zoom vas a ver supongo, gracias amigo por responder.


----------



## lynspyre (May 21, 2018)

Amigo, si hay un componente que se calienta eso quiere decir que o un diodo o un condensador se fué a tierra. Si tienes otro multímetro, conecta la punta roja a tierra y en continuidad verifica que solo una de las patas de condensadores y diodos tenga continuidad, si algún condensador pita de ambos lados, es muy probable que esté defectuoso.

También si el microcontrolador principal tiene las marcas visibles, busca su datasheet y con el esquema de ejemplo que dan, trata de seguir las pistas hasta ese componente que se calienta y así tendrás una idea de qué otro componente lo hace calentar.

Por otro lado, solo encontré un componente con el mismo encapsulado pero con las marcas V1P (el tuyo es V1PH), acá abajo te dejo los datos

```
SMD code    A    Type     Function    Short description                        Case      Pin     Sch    St    Mnf
V1P         -    BFT25    Si-npn      UHF-A, 8V, 6.5mA, 30mW, B>20, >2.3GHz    SOT-23    16ta     -     3a    Phi
```



HINOR dijo:


> Fijate amigo que tiene un simbolo raro al menos para mi, y al lado por el componente dice v1ph y por la placa está escrito IC
> Si podes hacerle zoom vas a ver supongo, gracias amigo por responder.


El símbolo raro es el logo del fabricante.


----------



## HINOR (May 24, 2018)

lynspyre dijo:


> Amigo, si hay un componente que se calienta eso quiere decir que o un diodo o un condensador se fué a tierra. Si tienes otro multímetro, conecta la punta roja a tierra y en continuidad verifica que solo una de las patas de condensadores y diodos tenga continuidad, si algún condensador pita de ambos lados, es muy probable que esté defectuoso.
> 
> También si el microcontrolador principal tiene las marcas visibles, busca su datasheet y con el esquema de ejemplo que dan, trata de seguir las pistas hasta ese componente que se calienta y así tendrás una idea de qué otro componente lo hace calentar.
> 
> ...


Estuve probando poniendo una punta a masa y estos resultados me arrojó..
1- Circulo rojo (v1ph) todas las patas con continuidad
2 - Circulo rojo (Y1) ambos dan continuidad en todas las patas
3- Circulo rojo (L6) todas las patas dan continuidad
4- Circulo blanco (L6) la pata de arriba no da continuidad las dos patas de abajo si dan continuidad.
Saludos.


----------



## lynspyre (May 24, 2018)

Saludos HINOR,

Estás midiendo continuidad desde los transistores a tierra, eso no nos dice mucho. Repito, mide condensadores (los que dicen C#) debería dar continuidad a tierra solo una punta, si alguno de ellos da hacia los dos lados, ese o alguno que esté en esa misma línea estaría en corto. Ya te tocaría desoldar uno a uno los condensadores que veas que conectan entre sí para descartar cuál es el defectuoso.


----------



## HINOR (May 25, 2018)

lynspyre dijo:


> Saludos HINOR,
> 
> Estás midiendo continuidad desde los transistores a tierra, eso no nos dice mucho. Repito, mide condensadores (los que dicen C#) debería dar continuidad a tierra solo una punta, si alguno de ellos da hacia los dos lados, ese o alguno que esté en esa misma línea estaría en corto. Ya te tocaría desoldar uno a uno los condensadores que veas que conectan entre sí para descartar cuál es el defectuoso.


Desmonto uno a uno los condensadores? En continuidad tengo que poner y que datos me tiene que dar?
Ya desmonté los capacitores electrolíticos y esos dos grandes y están bien, me quedan desmontar uno a uno los capacitores smd y probar.
Saludos


----------



## lynspyre (May 25, 2018)

A ver si me explico, los condensadores van conectados de la sigueinte forma, un terminal hacia *V+* y un terminal hacia *GND*, ya con esta información tenemos que *sólo un terminal tiene continuidad con GND*.  Si con el multímetro en modo diodo/continuidad, dejas fija una punta a GND y con la otra punta tocas un terminal del condensador y pita, en teoría ese debería ser GND, *Pero* si cuando tocas el otro terminal con esa misma punta y pita, entonces o *ese* condensador u *otro* en paralelo a ese está en corto (está haciendo un _puente_ entre V+ y GND).


----------



## analogico (May 25, 2018)

HINOR dijo:


> Estuve probando poniendo una punta a masa y estos resultados me arrojó..
> 1- Circulo rojo (v1ph) todas las patas con continuidad
> 2 - Circulo rojo (Y1) ambos dan continuidad en todas las patas
> 3- Circulo rojo (L6) todas las patas dan continuidad
> ...


pero probaste quitando ese componente que calienta


----------



## HINOR (May 25, 2018)

lynspyre dijo:


> A ver si me explico, los condensadores van conectados de la sigueinte forma, un terminal hacia *V+* y un terminal hacia *GND*, ya con esta información tenemos que *sólo un terminal tiene continuidad con GND*.  Si con el multímetro en modo diodo/continuidad, dejas fija una punta a GND y con la otra punta tocas un terminal del condensador y pita, en teoría ese debería ser GND, *Pero* si cuando tocas el otro terminal con esa misma punta y pita, entonces o *ese* condensador u *otro* en paralelo a ese está en corto (está haciendo un _puente_ entre V+ y GND).


Si amigo.. entendi mal nomas, esto es lo que tengo de pruebas hasta ahora...
Hice como me dijiste, multimetro en diodos y punta negativa en masa, y punta positiva del multimetro probando los condensadores, en ambos lados me marcó continuidad... luego desmosnté uno a uno los condensadores y la placa misma medí y me da continuidad tambien.
Los únicos que están bien son los que menciono en la foto.


	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 25, 2018



analogico dijo:


> pero probaste quitando ese componente que calienta


Si amigo, ya quité ese componente que calienta y todos los condensares pitan o mejor dicho la gran mayoría, ahí en la foto específico los que pitan y los que no.
Yo no soy técnico y no entiendo tanto solo lo básico, por esos mis dudas y preguntas.
Saludos


----------



## lynspyre (May 25, 2018)

Ok, si con condensadores abajo las pistas te siguen marcando continuidad ya el problema es más grave. Prueba bajando uno a uno los transistores y midiendo continuidad en los condensadores "defectuosos" cada vez que quites uno. O los transistores quedaron en corto o el microcontrolador falleció cristianamente.

Otra cosa, si puedes tomar una foto por ambos lados de la placa donde se vean claramente las pistas, sería buena ayuda para poder diagnosticar quién pudiese estar creando el corto en las líneas.

Saludos.

P.D.:
Transistores marcados L6 hay como una docena, Y1 como la mitad de L6.


----------



## HINOR (May 25, 2018)

Si un componere está recalentando, es ahí la falla u otro componente es la falla y le hace recalentar?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 26, 2018



lynspyre dijo:


> Ok, si con condensadores abajo las pistas te siguen marcando continuidad ya el problema es más grave. Prueba bajando uno a uno los transistores y midiendo continuidad en los condensadores "defectuosos" cada vez que quites uno. O los transistores quedaron en corto o el microcontrolador falleció cristianamente.
> 
> Otra cosa, si puedes tomar una foto por ambos lados de la placa donde se vean claramente las pistas, sería buena ayuda para poder diagnosticar quién pudiese estar creando el corto en las líneas.
> 
> Saludos.


Asi mismo amigo... las propias lineas parece que estan en corto porque aún desmontando el capacitor.. medí en las lineas y me dan corto. Sacaré la foto

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 26, 2018


----------



## lynspyre (May 26, 2018)

HINOR dijo:


> Si un componere está recalentando, es ahí la falla u otro componente es la falla y le hace recalentar?
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 26, 2018


Las dos cosas, hay componentes que terminan absorbiendo toda la corriente del circuito y se calientan, pero eso no quiere decir que ese componente es el defectuoso.

Con todos los condensadores "defectuosos" y con los transistores fuera de la placa ¿te sigue dando continuidad en las pistas?


----------



## HINOR (May 26, 2018)

lynspyre dijo:


> Las dos cosas, hay componentes que terminan absorbiendo toda la corriente del circuito y se calientan, pero eso no quiere decir que ese componente es el defectuoso.
> 
> Con todos los condensadores "defectuosos" y con los transistores fuera de la placa ¿te sigue dando continuidad en las pistas?


Si amigo aún, también desmonté el diodo grande con caracteristica (m7) y la placa ya no dio continuidad en nada, ni en un lado ni en el otro lado, pero probé ese diodo y si anda, en una punta me dio 657 y cambie las puntas y me marcó 1 osea no se movió nada.. ambos diodos (m7) el mismo resultado.


----------



## analogico (May 26, 2018)

HINOR dijo:


> Si amigo.. entendi mal nomas, esto es lo que tengo de pruebas hasta ahora...
> Hice como me dijiste, multimetro en diodos y punta negativa en masa, y punta positiva del multimetro probando los condensadores, en ambos lados me marcó continuidad... luego desmosnté uno a uno los condensadores y la placa misma medí y me da continuidad tambien.
> Los únicos que están bien son los que menciono en la foto.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 167462
> ...


Ya y ese componente que calienta lo probaste afuera si esta en corto

ademas probaste el multímetro sin ese componente conectándole la alimentación si enciende o  buscando si hay otro componente que calienta


----------



## HINOR (May 26, 2018)

analogico dijo:


> Ya y ese componente que calienta lo probaste afuera si esta en corto
> 
> ademas probaste el multímetro sin ese componente conectándole la alimentación si enciende o  buscando si hay otro componente que calienta


El componente que quite probé..
La pata de arriba la solitaria le puse la punta roja y a la pata de abajo a la izquierda la punta negativa, el multímetro me leyó un valor 275, luego la punta negativa a la pata de la derecha y me leyó 792. No se si hice bien 
Y recuerdo que el componente que calentaba (el que medí) llegué a sacar solo ese saqué todos los condensadores estaban aún y puse la pila y nada... no prendió nada.


----------



## lynspyre (May 26, 2018)

HINOR dijo:


> Si amigo aún, también desmonté el diodo grande con caracteristica (m7) y la placa ya no dio continuidad en nada, ni en un lado ni en el otro lado, pero probé ese diodo y si anda, en una punta me dio 657 y cambie las puntas y me marcó 1 osea no se movió nada.. ambos diodos (m7) el mismo resultado.


Esta es la lista de diodos marcados M7

```
SMD
CODE   A   TYPE            FUNCTION      SHORT DESCRIPTION                             PACKAGE     PIN   ST    MNF
M7     -   1PMT7.0A        TVS           Vrwm=7.0V, Vbr=7.78..8.6V, 14.6A, 175W(1ms)   DO-216AA    4d    1g    Ons
M7     -   BZD27C120P      TVS           Vbr=114V, Vcl=152V, 0.65A, 150W(1ms)          SOD-123FL   7d    1a    Lge
M7     -   BZX384-B24      Zener diode   24V±2.5%, Izt=2mA, Zzt=25>, 200mW             SOD-323     5d    1a    Nxp
M7     -   CMOZ4L3         Zener diode   4.09..4.52V, Izt=0.25mA, Zzt=1600>, 250mW     SOD-523     6d    1a    Cen
M7     -   MMSZ5257B-V-G   Zener diode   33V±5%, Izt=3.8mA, Zzt=58>, 500mW             SOD-123     5d    1kb   Vs
```
Seguramente esos son TVS, esos no tengo idea de como probarlos.


----------



## HINOR (May 26, 2018)

lynspyre dijo:


> Esta es la lista de diodos marcados M7
> 
> ```
> SMD
> ...


Yo vi en otro lado las especificaciones y decía 1a 1000v max.


----------



## analogico (May 26, 2018)

HINOR dijo:


> El componente que quite probé..
> La pata de arriba la solitaria le puse la punta roja y a la pata de abajo a la izquierda la punta negativa, el multímetro me leyó un valor 275, luego la punta negativa a la pata de la derecha y me leyó 792. No se si hice bien
> Y recuerdo que el componente que calentaba (el que medí) llegué a sacar solo ese saqué todos los condensadores estaban aún y puse la pila y nada... no prendió nada.



ya que dio valores distintos parece que  esta bien, aunque no se que sea pero parece un transistor

has tratado de ubicar el diagrama en internet
asi modelo "tester schematic" si es de los chinos puede que este con otra  marca o que sea un clon de otro tester y


como esta en corto la tecnica es ir quitando el componente  en corto y ver si enciende
 si nada es entonces se daño el microprocesador


----------



## HINOR (May 26, 2018)

analogico dijo:


> ya que dio valores distintos parece que  esta bien, aunque no se que sea pero parece un transistor
> 
> has tratado de ubicar el diagrama en internet
> asi modelo "tester schematic" si es de los chinos puede que este con otra  marca o que sea un clon de otro tester y
> ...


No encontré el schematic el multímetro es un victor vc 897c+ tengo entendido que hay de varias marcas este modelo.
Y ya saque todos los capacitores que daban continuidad... en la parte de abajo hay dos diodos m7 que llegué a sacar y ahi ya no dio continuidad en la placa de un extremo a otro extremo... es como si fuera un fusible que quité.. no midió más nada en las pistas, pero medí ese diodo y estaban bien y volví a poner, y el corto en la placa volvió.


----------



## analogico (May 26, 2018)

HINOR dijo:


> No encontré el schematic el multímetro es un victor vc 897c+ tengo entendido que hay de varias marcas este modelo.
> Y ya saque todos los capacitores que daban continuidad... en la parte de abajo hay dos diodos m7 que llegué a sacar y ahi ya no dio continuidad en la placa de un extremo a otro extremo... es como si fuera un fusible que quité.. no midió más nada en las pistas, pero medí ese diodo y estaban bien y volví a poner, y el corto en la placa volvió.


no  me sale nada en victor vc 897c+
así que debe ser un clon de otro multímetro  mas conocido

 cuando ya no te da corto ahi es cuando debes probar  con la pila si el multímetro enciende


----------



## HINOR (May 27, 2018)

analogico dijo:


> no  me sale nada en victor vc 897c+
> así que debe ser un clon de otro multímetro  mas conocido
> 
> cuando ya no te da corto ahi es cuando debes probar  con la pila si el multímetro enciende


Ok amigo.. tengo que volver a soldar todos los que saqué anterior mente? O puedo poner la pila sin los capacitores y todo lo que saqué


----------



## analogico (May 27, 2018)

HINOR dijo:


> Ok amigo.. tengo que volver a soldar todos los que saqué anterior mente? O puedo poner la pila sin los capacitores y todo lo que saqué




se supone que están      todos los componentes en su lugar menos el que causa el corto
bien pones la pila y el procesador  debería encender y mostrar  algo en la pantalla
si no pasa nada entonces se daño el  microprocesador
 que es lo que parece


en una de las fotos dice 890c por lo que es probable es que sea una variante de ese tester
hay que ver si se parece y miden lo mismo


----------



## HINOR (May 28, 2018)

analogico dijo:


> se supone que están      todos los componentes en su lugar menos el que causa el corto
> bien pones la pila y el procesador  debería encender y mostrar  algo en la pantalla
> si no pasa nada entonces se daño el  microprocesador
> que es lo que parece
> ...


Que tal amigo, puse uno a uno menos los dos diodos m7, para mi desgracia el resultado igual nada en la pantalla no prende nada ni ninguna escala ni la luz nada de nada, supongo que ya no sirve porque se daño como decís el microprocesador.
Si 890c es de la marca Victor, tendrá sus variantes de otras marcas, la verdad buena construcción pero quedo algo decepcionado... de una se fundió y los fusibles intactos.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 28, 2018

Algun multimetro con las 3B ? (bueno bonito barato) algo para la casa y algunos aparatos básicos ya que no soy técniconi nada, pero nunca está demás.
Gracias


----------



## lynspyre (May 28, 2018)

Pues si, como te comenté hace unos días, si quitaste todos los posibles causantes del corto y aun sigue presente ya es el microcontrolador. Pues depende de donde seas, los multimetro UNI-T a mi no me han fallado, no son lo mejor, pero a mi parecer son buenos; hay muchas otras marcas económicas,  pero depende tu país puedes o no conseguirlas. De otras herramientas,  el cautin Mini TS-100 es una bestia, la misma empresa Mini fábrica osciloscopio portátiles, no los he probado pero se ven buenos.


----------



## HINOR (May 28, 2018)

lynspyre dijo:


> Pues si, como te comenté hace unos días, si quitaste todos los posibles causantes del corto y aun sigue presente ya es el microcontrolador. Pues depende de donde seas, los multimetro UNI-T a mi no me han fallado, no son lo mejor, pero a mi parecer son buenos; hay muchas otras marcas económicas,  pero depende tu país puedes o no conseguirlas. De otras herramientas,  el cautin Mini TS-100 es una bestia, la misma empresa Mini fábrica osciloscopio portátiles, no los he probado pero se ven buenos.


Asi mismo man, ya me dijiste unos días atras.. pero quería dar el ultimo intento.. la construcción al menos muy buena, dejaré como repuesto.
Voy a fijarme en los uni-t voy a comprar de ali, ebay o amazon ya que en mi país, o no se consigue ese modelo que busco o bien si de por ahí hay... te sale 3 veces a más.
Saludos

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 28, 2018

Y el precio.. mi idea sería gastar como máximo unos 30 dólares...
Ahora me fijé en el uni-t139c que tal ese? Vi videos y solo tiene un fusible eso es bueno o malo? Con que el mío trajo dos fusibles y ninguno se rompió primero jajaj


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2018)

El componente es mas rápido en quemarse que el fusible y lo protege


----------



## analogico (May 28, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El componente es mas rápido en quemarse que el fusible y lo protege



depende del multímetro  algunos el fusible solo protege  algunas funciones y otras no,me parece que en ese tester el fusible solo protege las escalas de corriente




HINOR dijo:


> Asi mismo man, ya me dijiste unos días atras.. pero quería dar el ultimo intento.. la construcción al menos muy buena, dejaré como repuesto.
> Voy a fijarme en los uni-t voy a comprar de ali, ebay o amazon ya que en mi país, o no se consigue ese modelo que busco o bien si de por ahí hay... te sale 3 veces a más.
> Saludos









existen  mas protecciones que el fusible   , por lo tanto  resistirá mas  "errores"


----------



## lynspyre (May 29, 2018)

HINOR dijo:


> Y el precio.. mi idea sería gastar como máximo unos 30 dólares...
> Ahora me fijé en el uni-t139c que tal ese? Vi videos y solo tiene un fusible eso es bueno o malo? Con que el mío trajo dos fusibles y ninguno se rompió primero jajaj


Mmmm, por USD 30.00 es dificil conseguir algo decente. Tienes primero que establecer qué funcionalidades buscas en un multímetro, -obviando las funciones básicas (resistividad, continuidad, diodo, corriente)- por ejemplo capacitancia, ganancia de transistores, backlight en la LCD (no todos la traen), temperatura, etc.

Mi primer multímetro fué un B&K (Chino) estuve con él alrededor de un año (estaba aprendiendo), luego compré un UNI-T 33c (necesitaba además de las funciones básicas medir temperaturas) con el que duré 7 años, y actualmente adquirí un UNI-T 61e (me interesa más poder medir capacitancias que ganancia de transistores). Cada multímetro que adquirí lo hice de forma conciente y planificada, porque para cada ocasión necesitaba alguna funcionalidad diferente. Así que tómate tu tiempo, analiza cuales son tus prioridades y selecciona el que más te convenga.

Repito, por USD 30.00 no vas a conseguir un multímetro con una protección "completa"; si acaso un NTC, un fusible común y más nada.

Saludos.,


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 29, 2018)

Yo compré este UNI-T UT890D hace poco en Aliexpress y la verdad es que es muy bueno por el precio que tiene (yo lo compré a U$S 18.5 pero ahora está mas barato...algo de U$S 15.5). No sé cuantos fusibles trae...hay una foto en un foro de la web donde aparecen dos fusibles, pero yo no he abierto mi tester.


----------



## HINOR (May 29, 2018)

Hola amigos, me fijé bien y el multimetro uni-t 139c trae dos fusibles cerámicos y extendi mi presupuesto un poco.. 41 dolares conseguí el mas barato en Amazon... en estos dias estaré adquiriendo, a no ser que recomienden otro? Y me fije que tiene lo basico que yo necesito, ademas tiene esa función que sin cables acercando el multimetro ya reconoce aguna fase con beep y luz de advertencia, muy buena construcción por dentro.


----------



## lynspyre (May 29, 2018)

El UT890D no aparece en la página de la UNI-T, sin embargo el UT139c si está. Ya queda de tu parte decidir si es lo que quieres o no. Multímetros para escoger hay demasiados, y como te dije, todo depende de tu presupuesto y de las características que buscas para las situaciones en las que comunmente te desenvuelves, del resto podrías pasar toda la vida recibiendo recomendaciones.

Así que busca lo que te guste, busca *datos relevantes* sobre él y toma tu decisión.


----------



## analogico (May 29, 2018)

HINOR dijo:


> Hola amigos, me fijé bien y el multimetro uni-t 139c trae dos fusibles cerámicos y extendi mi presupuesto un poco.. 41 dolares conseguí el mas barato en Amazon... en estos dias estaré adquiriendo, a no ser que recomienden otro? Y me fije que tiene lo basico que yo necesito, ademas tiene esa función que sin cables acercando el multimetro ya reconoce aguna fase con beep y luz de advertencia, muy buena construcción por dentro.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 167547



este me parece que es el mismo
fijate que lleva mas componentes  de proteccion a parte de los fusibles  los RV son varistores y los PTC son termistores,  asi que en teoria deberia resistir mejor las  equivocaciones


----------



## HINOR (May 29, 2018)

lynspyre dijo:


> El UT890D no aparece en la página de la UNI-T, sin embargo el UT139c si está. Ya queda de tu parte decidir si es lo que quieres o no. Multímetros para escoger hay demasiados, y como te dije, todo depende de tu presupuesto y de las características que buscas para las situaciones en las que comunmente te desenvuelves, del resto podrías pasar toda la vida recibiendo recomendaciones.
> 
> Así que busca lo que te guste, busca *datos relevantes* sobre él y toma tu decisión.


Así mismo amigo.. estoy en eso, en busca por youtube y por páginas, cada uno tiene sus pro y contras por el momento temperatura voltaje, capacitancia y continuidad lo que más uso, casi nunca amperaje.


analogico dijo:


> este me parece que es el mismo
> fijate que lleva mas componentes  de proteccion a parte de los fusibles  los RV son varistores y los PTC son termistores,  asi que en teoria deberia resistir mejor las  equivocaciones


Asi mismo man... algo a prueba de novatos tiene que ser.. unos años atras midiendo corriente alterna en un multimetro más sencillo cambie de escala conectado... que se imaginan.. explotó en mi mano se levantó un poco la parte de adelante el multimeteo, pero el fusible ni se enteró que casi me maté y estaba intacto, una experiencia que asusta, menos mal al explotar el multimetro se bajo la llave automáticamente de casa.
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 29, 2018)

lynspyre dijo:


> El UT890D no aparece en la página de la UNI-T, sin embargo el UT139c si está.


Buscalo en google por que hay una pagina de UNI-T que no tiene link en el sitio web pero es accesible via google.
Por que?? No se, me paso lo mismo cuando lo compre pera esta toda la info necesaria solo que el manual estaba en chino y creo que el link de google tambien.
Claro que si lo que busca es autorango, el 890D solo lo tiene en frecuencia y capacidad.


----------



## rikyloco (Jun 10, 2018)

hola, la otra tarde estaba haciendo cosas con mi multimetro pero tuve que prestarlo, entonces provisionalmente use un multimetro chino, de esos economicos y en una prueba se me quemo, asi que me dispuse a abrirlo para sacar el fusible, pero me percate de que no traia fusible, entonces pues obvio ya no seriva, segui desarmandolo y me parecio curiso lo del display, vi que el display estaba unido a una espongita rosa y esta espongita rosa estaba unida al multimetro, me comio la mente por que la espongita rosa no tenia ningun pin, no tenia nada. ¿alguien sabe cual es este material? ¿como funciona?


----------



## ni (Jun 10, 2018)

Pues no nada más los chinos traen este tipo de conexión, hasta los fluke traen este sistema de conexión:

Fluke 80-series Faded LCD Segments | Mr. ModemHead

Y como se ve en esta imagen las pistas en el pcb, hacen contacto con esos segmentos que son conductivos y van hacia el display:

https://www.shinetsu.info/scripts/p...ER-CONNECTORS-SCHEMES/SG-type-application.jpg


----------



## rikyloco (Jun 10, 2018)

wooow


----------



## cholomanaba (Jul 21, 2018)

Compré é_sta pinza amperimétrica Aaron 3266TD NCV. hace una semana y funcionaba bien marcando OL (overload) sin tener resistencia conectada, pero comenzó a marcar ésto (ver foto) sin conectar ninguna resistencia e incluso sin cables... que puede suceder? no tengo diagramas. _


----------



## pandacba (Jul 21, 2018)

Tal vez mediste algo que estaba con tensión, habría que abrir y ver


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2018)

Como está la batería??? Tiene carga suficiente??


----------



## cholomanaba (Jul 21, 2018)

Supongo que la batería está bien, por si acaso he puesto a cargar 2 baterías AAA recargables de mis repuestos, he medido las baterías con otro multímetro y marcan 1.479



pandacba dijo:


> Tal vez mediste algo que estaba con tensión, habría que habrir y ver



Puedo abrirlo pero que busco? no hay elementos aparentemente quemados, es resto de mediciones los hace bien.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 22, 2018)

En la zona de resistencia algún componente desvalorizado, tendrias que relevar un poco el circuito, no tenes el esquema del mismo?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 22, 2018)

cholomanaba dijo:


> *compré* _esta pinza amperimetro *hace una* *semana*_


¿No se supone que estaría en garantía? a menos que sea de segunda mano, las circunstancias politicosociales sean caóticas, el vendedor sea un negado.... yo no lo abriría, para eso existen los servicios técnicos.


----------



## cholomanaba (Jul 22, 2018)

cada vez menos vendedores dan garantía, incluso te ponen mala cara si durante la demostración algo falla y deben abrir otro paquete para vender.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 22, 2018)

Si esta en período de garantía reclamala, si ya paso habra que meter "mano" siempre y cuando tengas los conocimientos necesarios obviamente


----------



## capitanp (Jul 22, 2018)

Yo creia que "oL" era OpenLoop de lazo abierto


----------



## mempun (Jul 23, 2018)

Como suponemos que "Hold" no está enclavado, la avería es clara: llevan un transitor de protección que se cruza, y esto que marca es el cruce de este transistor. Se reconoce fácilmente en circuito pues de las tres patillas, dos están cruzadas en el circuito impreso. Basta levantarlo (y sustituirlo) para que marque infinito otra vez.


----------



## napoel (Jul 23, 2018)

Se me quemo la resistencia R21 y R26 si alguien me puede pasar valor, o si hay diagrama mejor desde ya gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 23, 2018)

Venía junto con el manual, estoy a 100Km de casa ayí tengo los diagramas de casi todos los téster del mercado, cualquiera que quite la tapa y se fije, nadie guarda ni la caja ni los manuales de nada, luego pasan estas situaciones


----------



## pandacba (Jul 24, 2018)

Y como se "cruza" si nadie ha tocado su interior???


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 24, 2018)

En España y algún extranjero se le dice cruzado al semiconductor en corto. 

O al que te cae mal "le tengo cruzado" 
O al hecho de atravesar una calzada.
O la chica que no quiere mostrar mas de la cuenta  .
O el que se "cruza de acera"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2018)

Midieron algún capacitor cargado en escala de Ohms.


----------



## mempun (Jul 24, 2018)

También pueden averiarla midiendo tensión con el instrumento en ohmios.


----------



## aav (Jul 24, 2018)

Quizás pueda servir el siguiente enlace: 



Es del canal "ElectroTodos" y muestra cómo reparar lo que llama "mediciones fantasmas" (*) en escala de resistencia después de..., bueno, después de, probablemente, haber hecho algo que no está del todo bien con el multímetro y que creo (porque saber no se) puede que sea la solución del la cuestión planteada con la pinza.

(*) Aparecen aún cuando no estén conectadas las puntas de prueba


----------



## cholomanaba (Jul 25, 2018)

he revisado ese video y me parecio interesante, abri la pinza y con una lupa identifique la existencia de 2 "transistores" que coinciden con la descripcion, la numeracion es J3, pero donde vivo aun no llegan esos repuestos. Se me ocurre ponerle un sustituto de tamaño normal, pero quiero verificar si realmente estan en corto o cruzados. Fisicamente no se nota, pero ademas del valor fantasma en resistencia, no indica valores en capacitancia (se queda en 0). Se puede medir antes de desoldarlos o siempre hay que sacarlos del circuito?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 25, 2018



capitanp dijo:


> Yo creia que "oL" era OpenLoop de lazo abierto


amigo, solo cuando marcamos calavera es cuando dejamos de aprender....


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 25, 2018)

cholomanaba dijo:


> he revisado ese video y me parecio interesante, abri la pinza y con una lupa identifique la existencia de 2 "transistores" que coinciden con la descripcion, la numeracion es J3, pero donde vivo aun no llegan esos repuestos. Se me ocurre ponerle un sustituto de tamaño normal, pero quiero verificar si realmente estan en corto o cruzados. Fisicamente no se nota, pero ademas del valor fantasma en resistencia, no indica valores en capacitancia (se queda en 0). Se puede medir antes de desoldarlos o siempre hay que sacarlos del circuito?
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 25, 2018
> 
> ...


 Hola
Se sugiere siempre aislar de su circuito el componente a verificar. Por otro lado, si ya identificaste esos componentes en tu multímetro puedes quitarlos y encenderlo, son para protección y no deberían afectar el funcionamiento normal, a menos que estén dañados como se sospecha.


----------



## cholomanaba (Jul 26, 2018)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> no deberían afectar el funcionamiento normal, a menos que estén dañados como se sospecha.


perdona amigo pero no entendí esta parte....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 26, 2018)

Que si descubriste el componente de protección , si lo retiras el tester debería funcionar bien.

Por las dudas trata de no romper el componente y recordar bien dónde y cómo estaba colocado.


----------



## Tioguay68 (Sep 6, 2018)

En medición de resistencia me da valores aleatorios y en lectura de amperio me da cero, no creo que sea mal contacto porque cuando fui a medir lo deje quieto, y otra pregunta, solo puedo medir hasta 2 amperios porque dice que tiene un fusible de 2 amperios max.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2018)

Si en Amperes te da cero es porque se quemó el fusible.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2018)

​Yo leo *200mA MAXIMO*, ¿ De donde sacas que mide hasta 2A ?



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si en Amperes te da cero es porque se quemó el fusible.


Y tal vez_* "Otras cosas mas" *_


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2018)

Seguramente tenga un fusible de 200 mA , primero prueba a cambiarlo , si resulta veríamos cómo hacerle un shunt para medir mas amperes.


----------



## javivicb (Oct 17, 2018)

*Multimetro Demestres 3631B*

Hola compis, alguien me podría decir el valor del fusible interno normal?? 0,5 - 2 Ohmios

Siempre lo he cuidado mucho, pero ya hace tiempo me dejo de leer "bien", pongo entrecomillas "bien" porque hay veces que en Ohms me lee bien, pero en voltios y amperios no. Como podréis ver en la foto la linea de "fuera de escala" esta siempre así (da igual en que función lo ponga) menos cuando le da la gana que encendiendo y apagando el aparato se pone a medir, pero cuando se pone en funcionamiento "normal" en voltios duplica por 250% el valor que está midiendo.

He revisado la ruleta y limpiado los contactos tanto de la ruleta como de lo swichers de encendido y los de voltaje, he comprobado que la pila está bien y además es nueva, he desoldado y comprobado la resistencia de 1 mega.
Lo dejo de pisapapeles o creéis que tiene arreglo.
Si alguien tuviera el esquema de este polímetro y me puede echar una mano se agradecería, pues es un aparato que aparte que tiene muchos años, lo he cuidado mucho y me costo bastante caro en su época +20 años.

Muchas gracias de antemano.

Javivi


----------



## pandacba (Oct 17, 2018)

Esta bien el modleo que pusiste? pone una foto completa


----------



## mempun (Oct 18, 2018)

Creo recordar —de cuando trabajé para Demestres— que eran marca Metex.


----------



## javivicb (Oct 18, 2018)

Gracias por las respuestas y confirmo el modelo que he puesto "demestres 3631b"

Javivi


----------



## pandacba (Oct 18, 2018)

Si, es asi en la pág 20 hay uno igual, lo vi después


----------



## javivicb (Oct 18, 2018)

Gracias pandacba, como te podrás imaginar ya me leí todo el post y vi que aparecia el mismo multimetro. Lo voy a releer mas detalladamente a ver si se me ocurre algo aunque al compañero Felix lo que le fallaba era el zumbador, a mi no me falla y de hecho si cortocircuito las puntas para comprobar, pita perfectamente.

Javivi


----------



## THEtecnico3 (Dic 9, 2018)

*H*ace unos dias estaba midiendo continuidad y luego i*B*a a medir volta*J*e  en un capacitor de tv y se me paso cambiar los cables y me hizo un chi*S*pazo en las puntas ahora no me mide voltios ni nada solo continuidad y si intento medir algo como una bateria la descarga inmediatamente  y no marca ningun valor ademas si coloco solo el cable negativo para medir voltios sin tocar con el positivo hay si marca valor pero a lo loco necesito me ayuden por fa*VOR*


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 9, 2018)

THEtecnico3 dijo:


> *H*ace unos dias estaba midiendo continuidad y luego i*B*a a medir volta*J*e  en un capacitor de tv y se me paso cambiar los cables y me hizo un chi*S*pazo en las puntas ahora no me mide voltios ni nada solo continuidad y si intento medir algo como una bateria la descarga inmediatamente  y no marca ningun valor ademas si coloco solo el cable negativo para medir voltios sin tocar con el positivo hay si marca valor pero a lo loco necesito me ayuden por fa*VOR*



¿ Abriste el multímetro para veer que se destruyó ?
¿ Marca ?
¿ Modelo ?


----------



## THEtecnico3 (Dic 10, 2018)

por dentro se ve todo normal a vista el modelo es dt-830d


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2018)

THEtecnico3 dijo:


> por dentro se ve todo normal a vista el modelo es dt-830d



¿ Este es tu multímetro ?
​


----------



## THEtecnico3 (Dic 12, 2018)

si creo que si la diferiencia es que el mio es negro


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2018)

THEtecnico3 dijo:


> si creo que si la diferiencia es que el mio es negro


Si no llegas a ver nada quemado, compra uno nuevo.
Esos multimetros no fueron pensados para ser raparados.


----------



## toni1 (Feb 18, 2019)

Hola, tengo dos tester Ice680 R y los dos tienen el medidor mal, es un microamperímetro de 40 microamperes, he intentado colocarle otro de un polímetro analógico pero no va bien, alguien sabe si se puede conseguir el original u otra cosa que funcione, pues me gustaría conservarlo bien, gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 20, 2019)

Hace muchísimo tiempo existía gente con excelente vista y pulso que bobinaba los microamperímetros a mano, hoy no creo. 
Deberías ponerte en contacto con el fabricante, siempre y cuando el valor del multímetro lo justifique, eso te garantizaría mantener la precisión del original.

Para reemplazar el microamperímetro deberías conseguir uno de igual corriente e igual desplazamiento, recorrido de la aguja.


----------



## aulio (Feb 21, 2019)

Para un multimetro LUMISTAR TS-02 necesito el diagrama circuital por favor, el equipo dejo de medir AC Y DC


----------



## pandacba (Feb 21, 2019)

Te fijaste si el fusible esta sano?


----------



## aulio (Feb 21, 2019)

Gracias x reponder, el fusible esta bien


----------



## capitanp (Feb 21, 2019)

casi siempre es el mismo problema, un circuito de protección antes del dac
busca 2 transistores pegado que se parezcan a este circuito


----------



## ECASTILLO (Feb 28, 2019)

Buenos días compañeros, quisiera  que me iluminaran un poco. Tengo un multimetro Fluke 289 que me regalaron, pero al ponerle las  pilas y al seleccionar las siguientes  opciones  el  aparato empieza a dar un valor y *esto sin estar las puntas conectadas  en su lugar correspondiente.*  las opciones en las cuales salen lecturas es en (mVAC, DC, mVDC, OHMS, CAPACITOR,)  también cuando mido AC el multimetro da una lectura de  a veces de 118 v, cando otros dan una lectura de 122, o 123.. por ultimo, el aparato *no trae los 2 fusibles, asi me lo dieron*.

Ojala alguien tenga una idea de lo que le pasa a mi aparato, o que componente puede ser el dañado, les agradeceria mucho su ayuda.

anexo fotos


----------



## aav (Feb 28, 2019)

Es un gran regalo (*). Por estas tierras es un multímetro de unos U$S1000 (aproximadamante, el precio nuevo al tipo de cambio local) ¿los fusibles los reemplazaste por...? . ¿Tienes el manual, las puntas de prueba, información sobre el MM de quien te lo regaló...? (**), ¿las pilas son nuevas?.

Vale la pena arreglarlo creo yo, y sin saber mucho, que lo mejor es en el servicio técnico oficial (***)


_(*) ¿Hay distribuidor y servicio oficial en tu zona?
(**) Por ejemplo como empezaron "los síntomas", tras medir... ¿?
(***) Los acabo de ver publicados en mercadolibremx por unos USD$360 usados y USD$1560 nuevos_​


----------



## ECASTILLO (Feb 28, 2019)

aav dijo:


> Es un gran regalo (*). Por estas tierras es un multímetro de unos U$S1000 (aproximadamante, el precio nuevo al tipo de cambio local) ¿los fusibles los reemplazaste por...? . ¿Tienes el manual, las puntas de prueba, información sobre el MM de quien te lo regaló...? (**), ¿las pilas son nuevas?.
> 
> Vale la pena arreglarlo creo yo, y sin saber mucho, que lo mejor es en el servicio técnico oficial (***)
> 
> ...


Que tal  AAV,  si a pesar de que teiene esa falla creo que ha sido un gran regalo, es por eso que me interesa arreglarlo, he visto algunos videos donde le cambian algunos componentes, pero quiero saber si por este foro existe alguna persona que le haya tocado un problema igual. me lo dio un primo que trabaja en en una empresa que recolecta  el scrap de las empresas maquiladoras. El multimetro no tiene fusibles, las puntas  si las tengo son de otro multimetro, las pilas son nuevas y el saber como empezo la falla lo desconozco.


----------



## mempun (Mar 4, 2019)

Lo primero es reponerle los fusibles y volver a probarlo e informar.

Sin conexión, tendrías que probarlo con las puntas cruzadas, a ver si queda a cero.


----------



## aav (Mar 4, 2019)

Es probable que ya lo hayas conseguido pero no esta de mas publicarlo para todos; EN ESTE ENLACE están los manuales del 289, notas técnicas y el procedimiento de calibración (y otros archivos) (*) casi todos en castellano. Es la página oficial de FLUKE. Está también el enlace para comunicarse con ellos para iniciar el proceso de reparación AQUÍ.

Por ESTE OTRO LINK los enlaces en inglés (a veces estos enlaces en el "idioma original" del producto suelen tener un poco mas de información o archivos sin traducir al castellano que podrían ser útiles)


_(*) Sin embargo no vi que estuviera el diagrama o circuito que podría ser central para encarar una reparación por fuera del servicio oficial. De cualquier manera (y si es quien creo que es) mempun entiendo que te podrá orientar a pre-diagnosticar el cacharro_


----------



## javivicb (Mar 5, 2019)

javivicb dijo:


> *Multimetro Demestres 3631B*
> 
> Hola compis, alguien me podría decir el valor del fusible interno normal?? 0,5 - 2 Ohmios
> 
> ...




Hola compis, por akí sigo con el multímetro. Os cuento como voy con el tema.

He encontrado en la dirección:

Manual de servicio - Metex M-3610D - Multímetro digital -- Descargue manuales y manuales de servicio gratuitos , el manual de servicio.

También os cuento algo por si vale de referencia.
Si pongo el tester a medir en continua en la escala de 20 V una pila de 3,7 v no me mide, después sin desconectar la pila de las puntas lo muevo a la escala de 200mV, lo dejo un segundo en esa escala y lo vuelvo a pasar a la escala de 20 V ya sí me mide (bueno no me mide los 3,7 v de la pila, a veces me mide 12 v, otras veces 7 v); el caso es que me mide algo.

Si cuando ya "mide voltios" me pongo a medir resistencias SI me mide perfectamente la resistencia, además clavadas.

Que os parece?? Me figuro que será algo relacionado con la entrada, he revisado visualmente y no veo nada achicharrado.

Alguna idea de por donde pueden ir los tiros??

Os enlazo a un video que acabo de hacer para que veáis a que me refiero.

http://4d4.es/clientes/demestres.mp4

Gracias de nuevo por vuestra ayuda.

Javivi


----------



## ECASTILLO (Mar 10, 2019)

mempun dijo:


> Lo primero es reponerle los fusibles y volver a probarlo e informar.
> 
> Sin conexión, tendrías que probarlo con las puntas cruzadas, a ver si queda a cero.





aav dijo:


> Es probable que ya lo hayas conseguido pero no esta de mas publicarlo para todos; EN ESTE ENLACE están los manuales del 289, notas técnicas y el procedimiento de calibración (y otros archivos) (*) casi todos en castellano. Es la página oficial de FLUKE. Está también el enlace para comunicarse con ellos para iniciar el proceso de reparación AQUÍ.
> 
> Por ESTE OTRO LINK los enlaces en inglés (a veces estos enlaces en el "idioma original" del producto suelen tener un poco mas de información o archivos sin traducir al castellano que podrían ser útiles)
> 
> ...


}

 Que tal amigo. ya le cambien un varistor  que estaba en corto, alparecer ya mide bien el voltaje ac,  el dc, pero la resistencia , capacitor no mide bien, sera por que nesecite los fusibles?. en cuanto me lleguemn los instalare y comprobare.


----------



## mempun (Mar 11, 2019)

A veces llevan un fusible de protección para capacidades. Hay que ponerlos.


----------



## federico barboza (Sep 16, 2019)

*B*uen día a tod*o*s, molesto su atención porque voy a comprar un amperímetro, me estoy iniciando en el mundo de la electrónica y quisiera que me dijeran si el amperímetro digital Uni-t Ut890c+ es una buena opción, no quisiera iniciar comprando esos que en los comentarios dicen que duran 3 meses, preferiría arrancar con uno de calidad. Agradezco su ayuda, adjunto una imagen del mismo, muchas gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 16, 2019)

federico barboza dijo:


> *B*uen día a tod*o*s, molesto su atención porque voy a comprar un amperímetro, me estoy iniciando en el mundo de la electrónica y quisiera que me dijeran si el amperímetro digital Uni-t Ut890c+ es una buena opción, no quisiera iniciar comprando esos que en los comentarios dicen que duran 3 meses, preferiría arrancar con uno de calidad. Agradezco su ayuda, adjunto una imagen del mismo, muchas gracias.


Yo compré el *UT890D* en China y me ha resultado MUY BUENO!


----------



## mempun (Sep 16, 2019)

No es cierto que duren 3 meses. Pueden durar toda la vida. Pero no te puedes equivocar; si haces una mala medida te puede durar solo 1 día. Depende de ti y no del multímetro.


----------



## ernestogn (Oct 26, 2019)

Estimados., resulta que me compre un nuevo tester ,un UNI-T UT39C+, lindo aparato , mide de todo y tiene números grande y luz.



pero resulta que hoy me puse a trastear un rato con unos componentes a modo de ir recolectando para armar una fuente de laboratorios y cuando quiero medir los diodos zener que tenía en el "taller" (1N4744a) me encuentro con que me dan infinito en un sentido y 14Kohm en el otro sentido,salvo uno que daba 0 en todas direcciones ,,, bueno, digo ,están abiertos , voy compro nuevos, una media docena para tener , me dispongo a experimentar , y otra vez lo mismo 14Kohm en directa , infinito en inversa, 
es el tester , que funciona con 2pilas AA incapaz de conducir el diodo o es a mi que se me escapa algo???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2019)

Debes medirlos en la escala de díodos , no en Ohms 



ernestogn dijo:


> me dan infinito en un sentido y 14Kohm en el otro sentido


 
No estaría mal . . .



ernestogn dijo:


> salvo uno que daba 0 en todas direcciones


 
Está en corto !


----------



## ernestogn (Oct 26, 2019)

en escala de diodo me dan infinito en directa o inversa,  recien en escala de kohm obtengo lectura....
voy a testear otros diiodos....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 26, 2019)

ernestogn dijo:


> es el tester , que funciona con 2pilas AA incapaz de conducir el diodo o es a mi que se me escapa algo???


Ya hiciste el *RTFM* ????


----------



## peperc (Oct 26, 2019)

ernestogn dijo:


> Estimados., resulta que me compre un nuevo tester ,un UNI-T UT39C+, lindo aparato , o???



24 dolarines en no se que pagina.
y en ML de argentina  iba a decir que esta mas de 2 lucas......... pero cuando hice la cuenta.... da casi lo mismo.. se ve que no compro dolares yo. 

ya mire el manual: en directa te debe dar al caidad e tension ( 0,6 a 0,7 .. o si es un chotkly o algo asi, pues menos ) y en inversa no se que.. abierto quizas )


ernestogn dijo:


> en escala de diodo me dan infinito en directa o inversa,  recien en escala de kohm obtengo lectura....
> voy a testear otros diiodos....




no deberia ser asi , para nada...
he visto , hace un tiempo .. a veces.. te venden instrumentos que NO han pasado todas las pruebas de fabrica... lso venden ... no los arreglan.
terminan en el mercado.
y algunas funciones no andan ...


----------



## ernestogn (Oct 26, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ya hiciste el *RTFM* ????


parece mentira pero si.....   lei el manual y no hay nada que ya no sepa respecto de medir diodos , 
en escala de diodos me da sin continuidad,,,, >>OL en pantalla en casi cualquier diodo , y midiendo en escala de resistencias obtengo al rededor de 2k en directa y OL en inversa como es de esperar , 
me esta pareciendo que esto es una limitación de mi tester.... según manual , debería marcarme la caída de voltaje en la Juntura , pero esto no sucede , la medición de continuidad es correcta,.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2019)

Llevate un díodo de esos en el bolsillo y andá a probar a otro negocio ese mismo modelo de tester


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 26, 2019)

Si las primeras mediciones que hiciste con el tester fueron ésas ---> Entonces viene con un problema de fabricación.

Si antes hiciste mediciones variadas de tensión ---> Ojo que si de distraido mediste tensión estando en la escala de prueba de diodos,  es probable que se haya quemado esa escala.
Todos los testers están protegidos contra esos fallos humanos, pero algunos mejor que otro y no esperemos milagros.


----------



## ernestogn (Oct 26, 2019)

Ya la primera medición de diodo que hice me dio raro , pero como eran diodos TODOS dudoso rescatadas no le di bola. 
ya les deje la consulta a los Señores de Electrocomponentes S.A. que es donde lo compre, veremos que responden,...
Misterio resuelto o *falla descubierta* , a pesar de *no indicar* baja bateria , le puse dos pilas nuevas y ahora funciona perfecto,...
Recién con una pila agotada que saque del mouse inalambrico me marcó baja bateria... voy tener que estar atento y tener unas Duracell listas en la caja de las herramientas....


----------



## peperc (Oct 26, 2019)

igual, te recomiendo que NO descanses todas tus neuronas en un tester, nunca te olvides que hay maneras didacticas y claras de probar un diodo.... como usarlo por ejemplo.
asi que si tenes esa duda , no es cosa de esperar que gran hermano electrocomponentes vuelva el lunes.


----------



## Madri (Feb 16, 2020)

Hola por favor necesito identificar un integrado. Es de un polimetro Hantek 2C42 que se me ha averiado. Es la U6. GRACIAS


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 16, 2020)

Quizas sea un MC34063 para generar voltaje negativo.
Mira el datasheet y compara


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2020)

Las plaquetas vienen sopleteadas con barniz . . .  por la humedad y para que no puedas leer nada 

Yo los sumerjo en tolueno atados a un alambrito y les quito el barniz con un cuter* con ultra sumo cuidado* , si raspás mal , ya será imposible leerlo


----------



## ni (Feb 16, 2020)

Pues según este foro en ¿ruso?
Hantek 2c42 / 2d42 / 2c72 / 2d72
es este:
http://hmsemi.com/downfile/HM4052.PDF

Pero esto es como se ha hecho siempre en los nobreaks le raspan la matrícula al integrado y sólo el fabricante lo proporciona (a veces) ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 16, 2020)

Hola a todos , algunas veses jo logro leer matriculas invisibles aplicando pasta termica sobre la face del CI y despues limpio con los dedos.
La pasta termica deposita en la matricula que es hecha en bajo relevo y asi es possible leer ( o veer).
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel lopes.


----------



## Madri (Feb 16, 2020)

Gracias a todos por contestar. He encontrado el esquema en el foro ruso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2020)

De casualidad no está el diagrama completo cómo para subirlo aqui ?


----------



## Madri (Feb 16, 2020)

No el esquema completo no lo he visto. Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2020)

Oks


----------



## Ginitooo (Feb 18, 2020)

Fallo en multimetro ANENG AN8002 (pósiblemente transistores)
*B*ueno resulta q*ue* mi tester falla, en la sección de mV, Ω, A y muchas veces en el de continuidad..... Les voy a dejar un video así se ve mucho mejor, la cosa es q*ue* vi en y*ou*t*ube* un vídeo en el que dicen que las mediciones fantasmas, que es PARTE de mi problema, se deben a dos transistores puestos como muestra la imagen...



*A*unque los q*ue* vi en mi tester no se encuentran en la misma configuración, quisiera saber si es posible q*ue* sea eso, y si no que podría ser? *M*uchas gracias por su tiempo, ahora dejo un vídeo


----------



## mempun (Mar 2, 2020)

Lo que se llama "mediciones fantasma" es otra cosa, como si tuvieras una resistencia en bornes (y la mide). En tu video se ven dos cosas: 1) es posible que fallen las puntas y 2) Marca solo con las puntas al aire (excepto en amperios, claro). Algunos modelos actuales no son auto-cero y marcan solos si no tienen medida o con las puntas al aire. Es normal.

Trabjo en un servicio post-venta de multímetros y cada semana entra alguno diciendo "marca solo", son así, y el manual lo dice.


----------



## rodrigo2017 (Abr 3, 2020)

Hola soy de Salta , tengo un pinza amperimétrica Unit-t UT213C el tema es que la pinza en la medición de corriente directa mide sola hasta llegar a fuera de rango.
Intenté medir el consumo de la llave de encendido de un auto y empieza a subir hasta quedar fuera de rango  ¿ Cual seria el problema? O ¿ Andonde lo puedo llevar?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 3, 2020)

Como estan las pilas/batería???


----------



## capitanp (Abr 3, 2020)

Mediste el arranque del auto??? la quemase
Proba mantener apretado el boton REL(Zero)


----------



## rodrigo2017 (Abr 11, 2020)

Las pilas son nuevas y apretando el botón no hace nada , sigue aumentando sola


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 11, 2020)

Responde ésto


capitanp dijo:


> Mediste el arranque del auto???




Aparte, hiciste algunas otras medidas antes que empiece hacer ese error?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2020)

Un arranque de auto puede andar entre 300 y 700 Adc , pero me imagino tendrá protección ¿?


----------



## mempun (Abr 12, 2020)

La escala es de 400 ADC, no tendría que averiarse por eso.


----------



## Madri (May 15, 2020)

Madri dijo:


> Gracias a todos por contestar. He encontrado el esquema en el foro ruso.


Hola pedí el integrado ETA6002 pero lo he puesto y sigue sin funcionar. El disipador grande plateado se calienta un montón.
En el condensador C18 mido 3v y en el C20 4v


----------



## mempun (May 15, 2020)

Bueno, pueden ser muchas más cosas. Debajo el disipador puede ir el integrado principal, si se calienta es mal asunto.


----------



## ricbevi (May 15, 2020)

Madri dijo:


> Hola pedí el integrado ETA6002 pero lo he puesto y sigue sin funcionar. El disipador grande plateado se calienta un montón.
> En el condensador C18 mido 3v y en el C20 4v



El IC que cambiaste es el cargador de la batería que tiene pero no veo aviso de batería baja en ninguna de las fotos que subiste por lo que no tiene nada que ver con el circuito de medición. Sospecho que lo que falla esta debajo del blindaje(chapa) ya que esta protegido/blindado para que las señales externas no falseen la medición.

El esquema muestra solo el encendido y el cargador de la batería y poco mas pero nada de lo importante para tu falla que es el sistema de medición/control.

Si vas a cambiar toda las cosas que están allí por el solo echo de que están me parece que te queda un largo camino.

Según mi experiencia y como ya te han adelantado tienes un lindo pisapapeles.

Para la próxima y si no quieres seguir comprando pinzas amperométricas no se te ocurra medir el arranque de un automóvil con dichos aparatos porque ya viste lo que pasa.


----------



## avr (Jun 4, 2020)

Hola, tengo éste multímetro Noru 908-136 y me está midiendo regular en las escalas de voltaje.





Al abrirlo me aparece en la placa que realmente es un Mastech m890F. Y he encontrado este esquema que cuadra con los componentes que trae mi multímetro: 




¿Me podríais decir qué resistencias ajustables son las que ajustan cada escala? Porque no me termino de aclarar mucho con el esquema. En una web que he encontrado por ahí habían de usar VR1 para el voltaje de continua y VR2 para alterna, pero es una página traducida de nosequé idioma y no está muy claro (Chip de reparación de micrómetro ICL7106 - Guía icónica de revisiones). 

A ver si me podeis ayudar.

Muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2020)

Con batería baja miden muy mal !


----------



## avr (Jun 4, 2020)

Hola, la batería está bien. Además es solo en alterna donde me mide un poco menos de lo que tendría que ser, en otros rangos mide bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2020)

Éstos me parecen obvios :


----------



## avr (Jun 4, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Éstos me parecen obvios :



Ok, probaré con VR2 a ver si lo puedo dejar midiendo bien.
Gracias


----------



## mempun (Jun 4, 2020)

VR2 para alterna, sí, como bien te indica *DOSMETROS*. Y VR1 mueve todo (es la tensión de referencia)


----------



## avr (Jun 4, 2020)

mempun dijo:


> VR2 para alterna, sí, como bien te indica *DOSMETROS*. Y VR1 mueve todo (es la tensión de referencia)


Ah, vale, gracias. Y ¿para continua, cuál seria,?


----------



## mempun (Jun 4, 2020)

VR1 (el primero de todos los ajustes).


----------



## avr (Jun 4, 2020)

mempun dijo:


> VR1 (el primero de todos los ajustes).



Vale. Estoy esperando que me llegue un módulo de referencia de tensión para ajustarlo. Y probaré la alterna comparando con otros multímetros que tengo por aquí que sí miden bien.

Gracias


----------



## avr (Jun 9, 2020)

Hola
Tengo una pinza amperimétrica que me ha empezado a funcionar mal. Sin estar midiendo nada me marca unos 0,4A de continua con signo negativo. Si la pongo a medir alterna la mide correctamente, pero si mido corriente continua tiene un offset de esos -0.4A de los que hablaba antes. Es decir si estoy midiendo una corriente que sé que anda en 1A, la pinza me mide 0,6A.

Parece como si el material de la pinza se hubiese quedado magnetizado y por eso mide mal.
Es la primera vez que lo hace, normalmente cuando la enciendo no da medida alguna. Nunca la he puesto a medir corrientes muy altas, su máximo son 600A y creo que lo más que he medido con ella han sido menos de 10A.

No sé si probar a desmagnetizarla con un transformador. ¿Qué os parece?

Saludos


----------



## mempun (Jun 9, 2020)

Todas las pinzas de CC tienen un pulsador de Zero u Offset. Si lo pulsas desaparecerán esos 0,4 A. Es para eso. No pasa nada, son así.


----------



## avr (Jun 9, 2020)

mempun dijo:


> Todas las pinzas de CC tienen un pulsador de Zero u Offset. Si lo pulsas desaparecerán esos 0,4 A. Es para eso. No pasa nada, son así.


Hola

Esta no trae pulsador de zero, tiene uno de hold y otro para activar la función de detector de tensión sin contacto. De todas formas, ahora la veo que hay veces que inicia marcando cero y otras marca esos 0,4 o 0,5 A que decía antes.

Puede que tenga algún tipo de auto calibración inicial y hay veces que funciona y otras no. Lo raro es que hasta ahora no había dado problemas.

Saludos


----------



## Troglodita (Jun 9, 2020)

¿Qué pinza es?. Como te ha comentado Mempun, todas las pinzas que pueden medir DC tienen un pulsador de "Zero" o de Offset.


----------



## avr (Jun 9, 2020)

Troglodita dijo:


> ¿Qué pinza es?. Como te ha comentado Mempun, todas las pinzas que pueden medir DC tienen un pulsador de "Zero" o de Offset.


Hola
La pinza es la Peakmeter pm2118s






Solo tiene un botón para detectar tensión sin contacto y otro para el Hold y para la luz de la pantalla.

Saludos


----------



## mempun (Jun 9, 2020)

Cierto... es la primera que veo que no tiene ese ajuste. Pues no se que decirte...


----------



## avr (Jun 9, 2020)

Haciendo pruebas con ella veo que si aprieto muy fuerte la pinza y la enciendo funciona bien, pero si la enciendo normalmente la mayoría de las veces no hace bien la auto calibración. Como si no cerrase bien el circuito magnético de la pinza.
Además me he fijado que al encenderla pita una vez si arranca bien y pita tres veces cuando no arranca con el cero en la pantalla. Parece que avisa de que no ha calibrado bien en el arranque.

La cosa es que en el manual no dice nada de esto, ni de cómo ponerla a cero.

No sé, es muy raro este aparato.


----------



## Troglodita (Jun 9, 2020)

¿Cómo seleccionas en esa pinza ACA y DCA? Es decir, corriente continua y corriente alterna. No veo botones para hacerlo.


----------



## avr (Jun 9, 2020)

Troglodita dijo:


> ¿Cómo seleccionas en esa pinza ACA y DCA? Es decir, corriente continua y corriente alterna. No veo botones para hacerlo.


Es automática, solo tiene posición de encendido y de apagado, y ella ya detecta si estás midiendo continua, alterna, corriente, voltaje, resistencia, etc.


----------



## avr (Jun 10, 2020)

Bueno, definitivamente la pinza va a ir a la basura. 

La he abierto y me ha parecido que un cable que iba de la placa a la pinza estaba muy aplastado, lo he comprobado y, efectivamente, no tenía buena continuidad. Lo he cambiado y la pinza ha vuelto a funcionar bien. Pero al cerrar completamente la carcasa y poner los tornillos ha dejado de medir bien.

Lo he abierto y el cable parecía estar bien, he comprobado su continuidad y estaba bien. Lo he vuelto a probar y seguía midiendo mal. He probado a encender la pinza dejando pulsado alguno de los botones, que era algo que parecía que funcionaba bien, a veces, para que hiciese la autocalibración y pero ahora me han empezado a salir muchos valores en pantalla, al darle a los botones iban cambiando. Pero al apagar y encender no me salía la pantalla inicial, me salian esos números. Así que nada, un mes me ha durado este cacharro, casi no he podido ni usarlo. Lo compré en AliExpress y solo te dan 7 días para devolverlo, así que como se me ha pasado el plazo no lo puedo devolver. Además, tendría que pagar los gastos de envío. La última vez que compró nada ahí, y menos de esta marca, Peakmeter. Vaya basura de pinza.

En fin, no sé si mirar otra o pasar, porque tampoco es algo que vaya a usar demasiado, y después de esta experiencia no me apetece tirar el dinero en otra pinza china (como no la voy a usar mucho, no me merece la pena gastar en una más cara y de más calidad).

Saludos


----------



## nickleby (Sep 6, 2020)

Saludos! Tengo un multímetro analógico que usaba mucho, pero desde hace 1 año aproximadamente me está dando lecturas erróneas en el voltaje, arrojando valores muy elevados hasta para una batería de 1.5v. Qué puede estar sucediendo? Adjunto imágenes el multímetro en cuestión a ver si alguien me puede indicar qué revisar para ver si logro corregir esa falla. Por los momentos sólo lo ocupo para medir continuidad, pero me gustaría recuperar su funcionamiento. Ya probé cambiar la batería interna por nuevas y los cables con punta para medir y sigue igual.


----------



## analogico (Sep 6, 2020)

nickleby dijo:


> Saludos! Tengo un multímetro analógico que usaba mucho, pero desde hace 1 año aproximadamente me está dando lecturas erróneas en el voltaje, arrojando valores muy elevados hasta para una batería de 1.5v. Qué puede estar sucediendo? Adjunto imágenes el multímetro en cuestión a ver si alguien me puede indicar qué revisar para ver si logro corregir esa falla. Por los momentos sólo lo ocupo para medir continuidad, pero me gustaría recuperar su funcionamiento. Ya probé cambiar la batería interna por nuevas y los cables con punta para medir y sigue igual.




limpia los contactos con goma





asi





no toques nada


----------



## nickleby (Sep 6, 2020)

analogico dijo:


> limpia los contactos con goma
> 
> asi
> 
> no toques nada


Lo acabo de hacer, pero creo que no funcionó. Adjunto la lectura que me da una batería Ni-MH de 1.2v.


----------



## analogico (Sep 6, 2020)

nickleby dijo:


> Lo acabo de hacer, pero creo que no funcionó. Adjunto la lectura que me da una batería Ni-MH de 1.2v.





las soldaduras se ven muy mal, resuelda todo y limpia los contactos de las pilas están oxidados 


prueba los diodos con otro tester

y evita tocar con los dedos, la placa en las zonas conductivas


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 6, 2020)

nickleby dijo:


> Saludos! Tengo un multímetro analógico que usaba mucho, pero desde hace 1 año aproximadamente me está dando lecturas erróneas en el voltaje, arrojando valores muy elevados hasta para una batería de 1.5v. Qué puede estar sucediendo? Adjunto imágenes el multímetro en cuestión a ver si alguien me puede indicar qué revisar para ver si logro corregir esa falla. Por los momentos sólo lo ocupo para medir continuidad, pero me gustaría recuperar su funcionamiento. Ya probé cambiar la batería interna por nuevas y los cables con punta para medir y sigue igual.



Hola...La batería interna en es tipo de multímetros solo es usada para medir resistencias por lo que si mide bien las resistencias, la pila queda descartada.

Ese tipo de falla se debe o a falsos contactos en la llave selectora/PCB o a una desvalorización de alguna de las resistencias que intervienen en la medición o fugas en alguno de los diodos.


----------



## nickleby (Sep 6, 2020)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...La batería interna en es tipo de multímetros solo es usada para medir resistencias por lo que si mide bien las resistencias, la pila queda descartada.
> 
> Ese tipo de falla se debe o a falsos contactos en la llave selectora/PCB o a una desvalorización de alguna de las resistencias que intervienen en la medición o fugas en alguno de los diodos.


Hola, si debe ser falla de los diodos o de las resistencias o todo junto jaja hice la prueba con una resistencia de 22K y tampoco lee el valor correcto, así que parece que no lee bien ningún valor de ninguna escala... No tengo otro tester, así que no puedo medir los componentes por separado. Intentaré ver si en alguna de las cosas electrónicas que tengo consigo los mismos diodos para hacer la prueba reemplazándolos, y luego lo mismo con las resistencias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2020)

Si mide todo mal podría ser VR2 , primero marcas dónde estaba y luego pruebas recalibrarlo


----------



## nickleby (Sep 6, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si mide todo mal podría ser VR2 , primero marcas dónde estaba y luego pruebas recalibrarlo


Probé girar VR2 pero no hay ningún cambio. da la misma medición, la aguja no se mueve.


----------



## mempun (Sep 7, 2020)

Cuando los multímetros analógicos marcan de más,* la avería es clara*: el divisor de intensidades cortado/abierto. El divisor de intensidades shunta el circuito de medida y cuando está cortado marcan de más.

Comprueba la resistencia de la escala de 250 mA (¿R1?)


----------



## nickleby (Sep 7, 2020)

mempun dijo:


> Cuando los multímetros analógicos marcan de más,* la avería es clara*: el divisor de intensidades cortado/abierto. El divisor de intensidades shunta el circuito de medida y cuando está cortado marcan de más.
> 
> Comprueba la resistencia de la escala de 250 mA (¿R1?)


Gracias! No tengo cómo verificarla porque no tengo otro multímetro ni nadie cerca que me preste uno, pero si no veo mal, R1 es de 50ohms. Veré si entre todas las piezas electrónicas de reciclaje que tengo consigo alguna para probar y comento.


----------



## mempun (Sep 7, 2020)

Dos resistencias de 100 en paralelo dan 50 y también tienes el valor estándard de 51 ohm.

De todas maneras, quizá no es 50, sino 5 o 0,5; 50 es un valor muy alto para 250 mA. Para salir del paso y hacer la prueba la puedes cortocircuitar, a ver si el multímetro marca casi bien. No pasará nada.


----------



## nickleby (Sep 8, 2020)

mempun dijo:


> Dos resistencias de 100 en paralelo dan 50 y también tienes el valor estándard de 51 ohm.
> 
> De todas maneras, quizá no es 50, sino 5 o 0,5; 50 es un valor muy alto para 250 mA. Para salir del paso y hacer la prueba la puedes cortocircuitar, a ver si el multímetro marca casi bien. No pasará nada.


Hice la prueba de hacer corto todas las resistencias, y R5 es la que hizo que los voltajes de varias baterías las leyera bien. Esa parece ser la que está fallando. Por el color de bandas parece que es de 2 ohm, intentaré conseguir una, puede ser de distinta tolerancia? Podría poner otra si no la consigo, o la puedo eliminar y hacer puente? Muchas gracias!!


----------



## mempun (Sep 8, 2020)

No, el puente era solo para probar. Puedes conseguir 2 ohm con 1+1. Si pones una foto de R5 quizá algún forero pueda leer el valor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 8, 2020)

Parece ser :

rojo
negro
negro
plata
negro


----------



## nickleby (Sep 8, 2020)

mempun dijo:


> No, el puente era solo para probar. Puedes conseguir 2 ohm con 1+1. Si pones una foto de R5 quizá algún forero pueda leer el valor.


Vale. Adjunto una foto, es lo más que puedo hacer que tome la cámara del teléfono. Según yo los colores son rojo-negro-negro-plateado-marrón, que sería 2Ω  1% tolerancia. A ver si alguien puede confirmar. Por lo pronto no tengo a la mano ninguna, ni siquiera de 1Ω .

Sólo tengo 1.5Ω  5%, 2.2Ω 5% y 2.7Ω  5%


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 8, 2020)

20 Ohms  ,  esperá dejame volver a ver . . .

Parece ser 2 Ohms 1 %

La de 2,2 o la de 2,7 con otra en paralelo te dará justo los 2 Ohms . . .  a calcular !


----------



## nickleby (Sep 8, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 20 Ohms !


20? Me estaba guiando por una página que calcula la resistencia según colores y me dice 2 Ohms   Estas es la pág Resistor Color Code Calculator and Chart (4-band, 5-band or 6-band) - Electrical Engineering & Electronics Tools


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 8, 2020)

Me confundí y la leí cómo de 4 colores  🤷‍♂️


----------



## nickleby (Sep 8, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Parece ser 2 Ohms 1 %
> 
> La de 2,2 o la de 2,7 con otra en paralelo te dará justo los 2 Ohms . . .  a calcular !


Podría ser la de 2.2 con una de 22 Ohms? Tengo justo esa. Pueden ser de 5% tolerancia? No tengo de menos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 8, 2020)

Si , da justo ! . . .  las resistencias actuales al 5 % suelen andar cerca del 1% . . .


----------



## nickleby (Sep 8, 2020)

Listo, creo que ya quedó solucionado. Hice la prueba con varías baterías y adaptadores de corriente y ya me indica el voltaje correcto. Muchas gracias a todos los que me ayudaron. Adjunto foto de cómo conecté la resistencia, no se si se podía colocar mejor jaja, pero funciona.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## ulises45 (Oct 16, 2020)

Buenas tardes a todos.
Tengo un Polímetro Kaise MY64 que después de conectarle una fuente exterior ha dejado de funcionar. Al encender solo sale un uno, y también si se cambia de rango salen los valores ( 2-20-200) así sucesivamente pero sin indicar ningún valor.
He revisado los componentes en placa y no he encontrado nada anormal en valores de resistencias, diodos ni en pistas interrumpidas. He cambiado tres electroliticos (2 de 10 micros y uno de 45), también el transistor s9013, de los tres integrados que tienes (un  LM 358, LM 324 y HEF 4528) He cambiado el LM 358, comprobado el Display con otro que funciona perfectamente, limpiado las pistas del conmutador.
Ya no sé que mas hacerle!...Será el micro procesador?...
Alguna sugerencia que pueda ayudarme?.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2020)

Que tipo de fuente le haz conectado ? 
Foto de la fuente ?


----------



## ulises45 (Oct 17, 2020)

Buenos días Dosmetros.

En primer lugar gracias por contestar!
La fuente la prepare con un pequeño transformador de 220 en primario y 9 voltios en el segundario, instale un puente rectificador y conecte a la salida de la tensión rectificada un condensador de 1000 uF/16V. En principio el puente rectificador que monte era más grande, y aunque funcionaba perfectamente no se acoplaba bien encima del transformador, por lo que le cambie por otro más pequeño que se adaptaba mejor. No probé de nuevo los voltajes con este nuevo puente (me fié) y lo conecte directamente…

Fue después cuando vi que algo había pasado, medí entre las patas del condensador, vi que no daba 9 V sino Algo más, unos 14.
Anteriormente ya tenía el aparato conectado de ese modo pero con otra fuente variable, una que prepare con el integrado Lm 317 y que siempre funciono sin problemas.
La intención era liberar dicha fuente y tener esta otra más pequeña exclusivamente para el tester. Y también , porque no decirlo, (por enredar un poco) jajaaj.
Se que es difícil conseguirlo pero el esquema del circuito seria de gran ayuda.
Adjunto foto de la fuente, por supuesto sin terminar...falta solucionar la salida de voltaje,buscarle una caja y conectores adecuados etc...

Gracias de nuevo y feliz fin de semana.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 17, 2020)

No se si un tester que lo hayan alimentado con 14 V tenga regreso de la muerte  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 17, 2020)

Q.E.P.D.
Tendrás que gastar otros 20 euros en uno nuevo.


----------



## ulises45 (Oct 18, 2020)

Ya lo he hecho!...pero me cuesta no saber donde reside el problema. A veces se enciende todo el display un segundo y vuelve a apagarse, como si se tratase de un falso contacto.

A simple vista todo está en su sitio, sin componentes con síntomas de ningún tipo...
En fin, yo lo seguiré intentado un tiempo más...
De cualquier modo muchas gracias por intentar ayudarme.
Un abrazo virtual, y a cuidarse
Angel M V


----------



## mempun (Oct 18, 2020)

Casi seguro se averió el microprocesador. No hay reparación posible.


----------



## ulises45 (Oct 18, 2020)

Yo también lo creo. Solo que me gustaría tener la certeza, no sé, efectuando algún tipo de medición que indicase que efectivamente así es.
Saludos para todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2020)

Te comento que Mempun es un gran colaborador con el tema instrumental ya que él se ha dedicado profesionalmente a su reparación


----------



## analogico (Oct 18, 2020)

ulises45 dijo:


> Yo también lo creo. Solo que me gustaría tener la certeza, no sé, efectuando algún tipo de medición que indicase que efectivamente así es.
> Saludos para todos.



se quemo,el  procesador, en teoria resiste hasta 15V y  tu circuito no esta regulado, por lo que el  voltaje pasa los 16V

, los numeritos "200" y los puntos son controlados  por el swicht rotatorio, por eso aun funcionan


----------



## mempun (Oct 19, 2020)

Este multimetro lleva el integrado ICL7106, antes era sustituible, pero ahora (por ahorrar precios) va integrado en la placa base, a veces soldado, a veces integrado en forma de "goterón" negro... se podría sustituir, pero hay que tener muchas ganas, además, el coste del repuesto no anima, quizá saldría igual que nuevo.

Pero si te animas a medir... los 9 V de la pila los divide y crea un falso V+ y un V- referidos a masa (borne -) los V+ son +2,7V (#1) y los V- son -6,3V (#26).

También has de tener la Vref de 100 mV en la #36 y en el cursor del pote VR1, por suspuesto, éstos dependen de que estén los V+ y V-.

La tensión de entrada va la la #35, pasando por el divisor, excepto en la escala de 200 mV que va directo.

Oscilación en los pines 27-28-29.

Del ICL7106 hay muchísima información en internet.

Por último el consumo sería de uns 2-3 mA.

¿Preguntas por tener la seguridad de que es el integrado? Si hace lo que cuentas es casi seguro al 100% que es el integrado.


----------



## ulises45 (Oct 19, 2020)

Muchas gracias por toda la información que me habéis mandado. Ya tengo material de sobra para investigar sobre el tema y aprender un poquito más, que en definitiva es de lo que se trata, el tester como tal ya lo daba por perdido.

He comprado otro del mismo tipo y marca pero resulta que el circuito y placa son distintas, por tanto, me ha servido de poco para para seguir tensiones y comparar. Ahora ya tengo el esquema.

Gracias a todos de nuevo, un saludo y feliz semana.

Ángel MV


----------



## mempun (Oct 19, 2020)

No tengo por costumbre meterme en discusiones sobre los mensajes, pero...

1) por un lado: "me gustaría tener la certeza, no sé, efectuando algún tipo de medición que indicase que efectivamente así es"

2) por otro: "el tester como tal ya lo daba por perdido"

¿En que quedamos? ¿Medimos o no medimos?


----------



## ulises45 (Oct 19, 2020)

Que si medimos!…Claro que habrá que medir, haremos algo más, ya he retirado el chic de la placa (trabajito y paciencia me ha costado) pero ya está.
He localizado donde pedir el nuevo (¡no es caro!) lo pediré y cuando lo tenga habrá que montarlo y a ver que pasa. Supongo que será buscar la posición y soldar encima del impreso.
Perdon por no haberte respondido antes. he estado un poco liadillo.
Saludos.
Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 19, 2020)

Tienes la ventaja de que aun tiene la posibilidad de colocar un encapsulado comun.
Procura que no quede nada del integrado anterior (no es "chic", es "chip"), y antes de comprar mide, y vuelve a medir todos los componentes, no vaya a ser que hay alguno defectuoso y no puedas repararlo facil


----------



## ulises45 (Oct 20, 2020)

Buenos días DJ T3.

Gracias por la aclaración, "chip"
De momento ya he visto un pequeño problema. Cuando en placa los contactos son 11 en dos de los lados enfrentados y 12 en los otros dos, en el chip son 11 en sus cuatro lados.
En cuanto a que quede algo del anterior, "no creo" la parte superior (como un pequeño cristal) se desprendió totalmente. Lo que no tengo claro es si habrá que conservar las conexiones existentes de los contactos al interior del chip retirado... o habría que interrumpir su conectividad...
Sí, volveré a medir componentes por si encuentro algo que me parezca anormal!.
Otra de las cosas que al menos yo no se, es si estos controladores se deban de grabar una vez en placa...
Si es así no habrá nada que hacer.

Saludos y feliz día.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 20, 2020)

Posiblemente y al pedir cantidades del mismo IC, le piden al fabricante un encapsulado "especial" que no coincida con lo que se consiga en el mercado estándar para que así ante estos casos volverlos irreparables.

También cabe la posibilidad de que sea un IC echo a pedido en base al antes mencionado con el agregado de algo de circuitería adicional internamente que de otra forma debería estar en el PCB y ser montada externamente.

Se ve que los PCB fueron fabricados en un periodo de transición entre los IC especiales y la integración total a los del tipo "gota de plástico" ya que actualmente la mayoría solo disponen del PCB para dicho montaje sin ninguna posibilidad de colocar de otro tipo.


----------



## ulises45 (Oct 20, 2020)

Si es así habrá que renunciar...
De cualquier modo no se pierde nada, hemos aprendido, (al menos yo) como se retira un integrado de este tipo.
Muchas gracias por el comentario.
Saludos.


----------



## julian2017 (Oct 31, 2020)

Hola
Comprobando el funcionamiento del multímetro Valex P10000 pudimos ver daño en el conmutador, producto de un golpe.
Pero no tenemos idea de cómo van los contactos en el conmutador, adjunto fotos.
Cualquier ayuda se agradece .
Gracias


----------



## aav (Oct 31, 2020)

¿Y cuál es el síntoma del mal funcionamiento? o ¿simplemente se desbarató (desarmó) con la caída y se soltaron los muelles de contacto?


----------



## julian2017 (Oct 31, 2020)

Si así mismo, se descompuso producto de la caída.


----------



## aav (Nov 2, 2020)

Pero los muelles, ¿se salieron?. ¿O quedaron como se ven en la foto?, ¿alguno suelto?. 

Si no se salieron habría que pensar que el problema es otro, también quizás producto del golpe, pero otro; ...lo habrás pensado ya.

Sin *el esquema* y fotos del interior _pero en estado de funcionamiento_ (en especial la rueda y las pistas) lo veo difícil. Es un albur recolocar y esperar que funcione, podría dañarse más. Lo sabes. No creo que encuentres imágenes de un despiece en una review. Es un equipo que se ve poco, tal vez acceder a quien ya tenga uno o muy similar [*]

Por otro lado podría probarse con ver el desgaste de pistas (roce), la posición de la rueda al momento de caer para ver de reconstruir el montaje; cosa que sigue siendo un albur. 

[*] No obstante habría una oportunidad en que se trate de una plaqueta china genérica -debe estar el código por ahí en la placa- de esas que se montan en diferentes chasis pero resultan ser el mismo multímetro [¡ojo con esta afirmación mía que no es 100% cierta, suele haber pequeños cambios de montaje! así que no son todos estrictamente el mismo] en ese caso podría conseguirse un esquema y ver dónde colocar los puentes (muelles), con muuuuuucha paciencia.


----------



## julian2017 (Nov 2, 2020)

Muchas gracias *aav, *Si ya entiendo es un trabajo de mucha paciencia, comprare un poco jajajaja, ya en serio buscare el modelo de la placa para ver si aparece en los modelos genéricos chino.

Más adelante comentare resultados gracias


----------



## mcrven (Nov 3, 2020)

A ver, amigo Julian... eso manuales solían traer impreso el diagrama esquemático.¿Será que no lo viste, o no está?


----------



## julian2017 (Nov 3, 2020)

No es solo el manual de ususario, no viene el esquema.


----------



## thiagohsz (Nov 3, 2020)

Madri dijo:


> Gracias a todos por contestar. He encontrado el esquema en el foro ruso.





Madri dijo:


> Hola por favor necesito identificar un integrado. Es de un polimetro Hantek 2C42 que se me ha averiado. Es la U6. GRACIAS


Hola, encontré éste componente para comprar : R$82.67 7% de desconto|50PCS ETA6002E8A ETA6002 ESOP 8 100% original novo|Peças de purificador de ar|   - AliExpress


----------



## mempun (Nov 9, 2020)

OJO, venden 50 (50PCS)


----------



## Chester Milton (Nov 14, 2020)

Buenas tardes. Tengo Un Multimetro Digital Modelo MU118.
El problema que presenta es el siguiente. En este momento presenta problemas para medir Voltajes DC, pero solo si la de 200V y 700 V. cuando mide allí voltajes de 100 v en adelanta  solo refleja en el mejor de los casos 5 V máximo, los voltajes mas pequeños hasta 20 V los mide sin problemas. si alguien puede facilitar el diagrama del mismo, le ha pasado algo similar o tiene alguna sugerencia, Seria bien recibido. 
El 2do problema que se presenta después desarmarlo es que se me cae el selector que tiene 6 laminas metálicas y se salen, no se donde van. Si alguien tiene un multímetro igual y puede sacar una foto al selector con la ubicación de las platinas seria Genial. 
Hace algún tiempo cambie tres condensadores inflado que tenia  pienso que asi estaba de fabrica ya que no ha recibido corto circuitos ni nada por el estilo. tampoco mide con precisión la frecuencia. hasta ahora eso es lo que tengo. Debo colocar las laminas en su lugar para poder determinar si hay algún otro problema que esta presentando. Las fotos de referenciales de momento se las debo ya que no tengo una cámara con una buena resolución para colocar. Eso lo hare dios mediante.
Encontré en otro foro de electrónica navegando uno del mismo modelo, solo tenia 5 laminas y también trataba de ubicar la posición adecuada de estas,
Feliz tarde. Saludos


----------



## Chester Milton (Nov 20, 2020)

Buenas tardes Srs.
En estos momentos tengo el problema que a continuación les comento. Una persona me dejo el tester o multímetro que indica no mide ningún parámetro de voltaje, corriente, resistencia, ni diodos. Procedí a revisarlo y presenta un transistor quemado, el cual se indica en la foto como Q2, el modelo del multímetro es B830L. Encontré por allí algunos modelos como 830B, 830D, pero no uno 830L. Lo que quiero saber es el código del transistor que se fundió para remplazarlo a ver si no tiene otro tipo de fallas, Si alguien tiene el mismo modelo, quiere destaparlo y mostrar el valor de la resistencia agradecería el gesto y salvaría otro aparato de ir a dar a la basura o a algún cajón de objetos olvidados sin esperanzas de ser nuevamente útiles. Para todos.  Feliz tarde. Saludos
Adjunto fotografías del mismo,


----------



## switchxxi (Nov 20, 2020)

Buenas.

Parece ser una versión mas moderna de ese, pero generalmente los circuitos cambian muy poco. Aun así quizá te sirva Review of XL830L

Las fotos se ven en excelente calidad y se puede seguir las pistas fácilmente. Quizás sea Q1 (Código SMD J3.) en el modelo nuevo. Si se conecta al mismo lugar en el tuyo (parece ser en las pistas donde se desliza el selector) ya tienes un gran indicio.

Solo hay que rezar, porque por donde se encuentra lo mas probable es que sea una protección con lo que el multímetro al menos debería encender, si no lo hace temo por el micro.


----------



## Chester Milton (Nov 20, 2020)

Buenas Noches Switchxxi hasta ahora es la mejor pista que tengo. estaba preguntando entre los conocidos y hay mas multimetros quemados que buenos. jejeje... Quizas en los próximos días coloque algunos que me ofrecieron entregar para ver si se pueden salvar del bote de la basura.
Agradecido por tu aporte. Espero coloque algo de luz sobre mi duda. como no hay hasta ahota otras pistas probare con un remplazo J3 y estaré  informando lo que suceda. 
Gracias


----------



## analogico (Nov 21, 2020)

Chester Milton dijo:


> Buenas Noches Switchxxi hasta ahora es la mejor pista que tengo. estaba preguntando entre los conocidos y hay mas multimetros quemados que buenos. jejeje... Quizas en los próximos días coloque algunos que me ofrecieron entregar para ver si se pueden salvar del bote de la basura.
> Agradecido por tu aporte. Espero coloque algo de luz sobre mi duda. como no hay hasta ahota otras pistas probare con un remplazo J3 y estaré  informando lo que suceda.
> Gracias


Haz un pequeño diagrama


----------



## mempun (Nov 25, 2020)

Com dice switchxxi es un transistor de protección, y sin él (o estando cruzado o quemado) también debería funcionar.


----------



## dannyvalera (Nov 30, 2020)

Necesitó una resistencia smd 68E para mi multímetro que se abrio pero no encuentro en mi ciudad una con ese valor. Con cual la podria remplazar o si puedo con una convencional..

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 30, 2020

De antemano gracias por su tiempo y por su saber.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2020)

Autoeditado :  68 Ohms , 1/2 Watt 1 %


----------



## capitanp (Nov 30, 2020)

seguro que se abrió? o será que el multímetro con el que estás midiendo, no la mide

The EIA-96 SMD resistor code 68E stands for 4.99 MΩ / 1%, in words: four point nine nine Megaohms with one percent tolerance.






						Calculate EIA-96 SMD resistor: 68E
					






					kiloohm.info


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## dannyvalera (Nov 30, 2020)

capitanp dijo:


> seguro que se abrió? o será que el multímetro con el que estás midiendo, no la mide
> 
> The EIA-96 SMD resistor code 68E stands for 4.99 MΩ / 1%, in words: four point nine nine Megaohms with one percent tolerance.
> 
> ...


Ajá.. la saqué y no mide nada.. por eso digo que se abrió.. así la Vi de hay es donde saco que es de 4.99M y es EIA.. y aquí no la encuentro por ningún lado.. por eso quisiera saber con cual podría reemplazarla. Al menos con una de las antiguas

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 30, 2020



DOSMETROS dijo:


>


Que me puedes aconsejar amigo.. el multímetro está prácticamente nuevo y no quisiera desecharlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2020)

Lo que te dice Capitanp es que es muy difícil medir 4,99 MOhms . . . no cualquier tester lo mide.


----------



## dannyvalera (Nov 30, 2020)

Ok.. y con alguna que se aproxime podría???  Una de 5Mpor ejemplo..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2020)

Si , puedes probar la de 5 M Ohms


----------



## dannyvalera (Nov 30, 2020)

En un rato voy a la tienda para ver si compro una de esas.. gracias.. y cualquier ayuda será bien recibida..


----------



## capitanp (Nov 30, 2020)

4,7M + 27K + 2K todas por 1%

si no hay de 2K , 2 de 1K


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 30, 2020)

capitanp dijo:


> 4,7M + 27K + 2K todas por 1%
> 
> si no hay de 2K , 2 de 1K


Medio como inutil armar esa serie...las mas chicas quedan sumergidas en la tolerancia de la de 4M7.
Mejor poner dos de 10 M 1% en paralelo y gana una 5M 0.7%


----------



## dannyvalera (Nov 30, 2020)

Ok.  De todas formas probaré las opciones. Y a ver si encuentro esos valores para sumar.. o el casos de las 2 de 10M restar. Yo le coloque una dnd la 102 y prendió pero no mide con las puntas solo la chicharrita funciona.. pienso que debo colocar la correcta para detectar nuevas fallas o si en realidad es su única falla.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 30, 2020

Cómo dije antes no quisiera perderlo.. un amigo lo utilizaba solo para medir continuidad y un día no quiso encender


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2020)

dannyvalera dijo:


> Cómo dije antes no quisiera perderlo.. un amigo lo utilizaba solo para medir continuidad y un día no quiso encender



Seguramente midió Voltaje estando seteado en Ohms


----------



## Chester Milton (Dic 2, 2020)

Encontré un buen samaritano que tiene un multímetro igual y le revisó las láminas que hacen contacto en el selector y ésta fue la configuración ganadora, coloco una foto del frente y luego una de la parte interna, la flecha indica la posición en el que están, ésta es la placa por la parte de los componentes y el modelo. Si alguien necesita saber el valor de alguno de ellos.


----------



## Chester Milton (Dic 7, 2020)

Buen día a todos, tomando en cuenta el aporte de Switchxxi y sin mas pistas procedí a cambia el transistor averiado que según la foto parece un J3 . Foto1 , lo remplazo por un transistor  encapsulado ya que no tengo  superficiales,  el remplazo fue un transistor concuerda con un J3 es un NPN 9013 o un 123AP remplazo ECG.
Antes debí restaurar las pistas que estaban destruidas por el cortocircuito y por suerte no se fastidió el microprocesador, foto 2 y 3. Como está lo foto simulando la restauración 4.

No coloqué la foto de la soldadura real, ya que para probar cerré el multímetro y después ya no quise desmontarlo (algo de pereza. ) La ventaja es que no hubo que adaptar nada ya que  la placa tiene los orificios y las pistas para colocar un transistor normal. en las fotos 6 y 7 se muestra  el transistor, pudo ser una mejor foto... era algo tarde y luego el multímetro funcionando  midiendo la continuidad de las puntas de prueba.
Para mi es una sorpresa que este funcionando después de tal fogonazo. Pregunte al propietario y solo me dice que estaba midiendo voltaje AC y solo exploto.

Mirando bien la construcción del multímetro podemos ver que solo paso  el selector hasta la escala de 200 mA que esta seguida de la de 200 VAC. Un lamentable accidente, y que a diferencia de otros multímetros tiene separados la medición de voltaje y corriente este tiene solo 3 tomas  haciendo común la medición de 200 mA y voltajes como se  muestra la foto 7. Adjunto las fotos y corto la charada. Agradeciendo nuevamente a Switchxxi por el aporte que hizo posible la esta reparación. Feliz día para todos.  Saludos


----------



## mempun (Dic 11, 2020)

Este transitor es del circuito de protección de ohmios. Explotan cuando —estando en ohmios— miden tensión.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Dic 21, 2020)

Hola, buenos días a todos, lo dicho, tengo un problema con el Multímetro Pro´sKit - MT- 1250. Resistencias Melf, R10 abierta, R11 en duda y un fusible 10A 250V abierto.
Necesitaba medir  la hfe de unos transistores y al colocar los transistores para medirlos pues no daba ningún valor, vamos, que no funcionaba esa Opción, pero si, el resto del Tester.
Desmonte el aparato, medí la continuidad de los fusibles y vi que uno estaba fundido, seguí mirando con la lupa y descubrí dos resistencias cilíndricas SMD Melf "creo que se llaman así", de 5 bandas, en malas condiciones.
El problema esta en que no se muy bien de que valor son. "No me aclaro muy bien con los colores Blanco, Plata o Gris y el Negro". R10, Verde, Plata , Blanca, Blanca, Negra, esta me da abierta, vamos, que no da ningún valor. 
                                                                                                R11, Blanca, Negra, Negra, Plata, Azul, esta mide un valor de 7,52ΚΩ, que creo que esta mal, puesto que si se lee de izquierda a derecha, Blanca seria 9 con lo cual estaría ya mal el primer numero, y si fuera de derecha a izquierda seria Azul, 6, con lo cual también estaría mal, por ser resistencias de precisión, o al menos eso creo. les mando unas fotos del " Problema".

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 21, 2020

¿Alguien seria tan amable de echarme un cable, por favor? Gracias


----------



## GSXRK6 (Dic 21, 2020)

Mirando por la Red  la R11 de colores Blanca 9, Negra 0, Negra 0, Plata Divide por 100, se quitan los dos ceros y queda 9 con la ultima banda Azul, tendría una tolerancia de un O,25%. 
¿Podría ser una resistencia de 9 ohm, tolerancia de un O,25%?


----------



## GSXRK6 (Dic 21, 2020)

Ostras, acabo de darme cuenta, que quizás no he puesto la consulta donde debía, disculpen las molestias. Solo para que no quede el hilo cojo, terminare la consulta, con la solución. Gracias a todos y otra vez, perdonar las molestias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 21, 2020)

Y cambiando esa resistencia quedó resuelto ?


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 21, 2020)

Мультиметр Pro's Kit MT-1232

Con google de por medio: Google Translate

Como dije antes, no es el mismo modelo, pero suelen cambiar pocas cosas entre ellos. En una de las fotos se ven claras las bandas de colores.

Eso que voló suena a usar el tester puesto en la escala de corriente y medir tensión. El fusible solo esta para eso. Que no mida la ganancia del transistor me suena a que hay mas cosas en mal estado que esas dos simples resistencias.
Desarma por las dudas no se haya quemado alguna pista del lado del conmutador (osea del otro lado de la placa).


----------



## GSXRK6 (Dic 21, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y cambiando esa resistencia quedó resuelto ?


Hola, gracias por contestar, no, sigue estando igual

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 21, 2020



switchxxi dijo:


> Мультиметр Pro's Kit MT-1232
> 
> Con google de por medio: Google Translate
> 
> ...


Jajajajajaja, no se te escapa una, seguro que así fue, mi hijo aveces trapichea con mis cosas y le enseño lo poco que se, seguro que le paso eso, la verdad es que no me di cuenta hasta ayer, al querer medir el hfe del transistor que me di cuenta de que no funcionaba. Tienes razón casi a partido una de las pistas del conmutador. Le he puesto un poco de liquido de plata pero no creo que dure mucho.
Como ya se que valor tienen las resistencias de marras, les he puesto unas de carbón de las azules de precisión y he cambiado el fusible, he vuelto a probar  y sigue sin funcionar, pero el resto del aparato funciona normalmente al menos eso me ha parecido hasta ahora. 
A ver si consigo las originales, las cambio y vuelvo a probar.
Gracias por contestar.


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 21, 2020)

GSXRK6 dijo:


> Hola, gracias por contestar, no, sigue estando igual
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 21, 2020
> 
> ...


Ten presente que por esas pistas circula la corriente que se va a medir en esa escala. No me fiaría mucho de la tinta de plata para usar el multímetro en la escala de corriente. Con todo lo demás no debería tener problemas (salvo, obvio, si los contactos rozan y van removiendo la pintura de a poco y poniendo todo el corto).


GSXRK6 dijo:


> A ver si consigo las originales, las cambio y vuelvo a probar.


La gran mayoría de multímetros miden el hfe con una simple resistencia puesta entre la batería y el terminal de base, midiendo la corriente con otra resistencia en el terminal de emisor.

Si tienes otro multímetro mide la tensión entre la base (en el zócalo para los NPN y sin colocar ningún transistor) y el terminal negativo de la batería. Si no mide nada, sigue las pistas, normalmente pasa por una resistencia y a batería (puede que en este caso sea un circuito mas complejo). Quizás de por medio haya alguna resistencia/pista/componente que esta dañado o incluso alguno de los contactos (escobillas) del selector este dañado y no haga una buena conexión en la placa.

Si mide algo en el terminal de base, revisa, que lo mas probable haya una resistencia en el emisor (siempre hablando del terminal del zócalo marcado como emisor y en NPN) a masa para medir la corriente. Dudo que esa resistencia este mal pero de ese punto hay que seguir hasta llegar al integrado, si en el camino no hay nada malo entonces se murió el ADC.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 21, 2020)

GSXRK6 dijo:


> A ver si consigo las originales, las cambio y vuelvo a probar.


 
Emmm , una falta de precisión daría errores de lectura pero debería andar . . .


----------



## GSXRK6 (Dic 22, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Emmm , una falta de precisión daría errores de lectura pero debería andar . . .


Estoy de acuerdo contigo, por eso las puse, pero no funciona. De todas maneras tengo otro multímetro con el que  contrasto.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Dic 22, 2020)

switchxxi dijo:


> Ten presente que por esas pistas circula la corriente que se va a medir en esa escala. No me fiaría mucho de la tinta de plata para usar el multímetro en la escala de corriente. Con todo lo demás no debería tener problemas (salvo, obvio, si los contactos rozan y van removiendo la pintura de a poco y poniendo todo el corto).
> 
> La gran mayoría de multímetros miden el hfe con una simple resistencia puesta entre la batería y el terminal de base, midiendo la corriente con otra resistencia en el terminal de emisor.
> 
> ...


Y la verdad no me fío mucho, jajajaja.
Si, medí la resistencia de marras y estaba bien, la resistencia que se une a la base, es una SMD 224 que mide 219,7KΩ
Comprobé continuidad entre los Pins del zócalo y las pistas del selector y también tenían continuidad, la E, en sus dos  pins, 1 y 4, y la B.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 22, 2020

Así esta con un pequeño crater donde hubo el corto, pero las lenguetas del selector parecen intactas.


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 22, 2020)

GSXRK6 dijo:


> Comprobé continuidad entre los Pins del zócalo y las pistas del selector y también tenían continuidad, la E, en sus dos  pins, 1 y 4, y la B.


Yo decía medir, sin un transistor insertado en el zócalo, con el tester averiado encendido y el selector en el rango de hfe (NPN) si hay tensión entre el terminal de base y el negativo de la batería.

Esa vía (si no le erré) es la que une el contacto que estaba dañado y el resto del circuito, síguela y verifica los componentes asociados.



Si quieres repararlo al 100% yo pasaría un alambrecito fino por la siguiente vía y raspando las pistas lo soldaría ahí. Parece que pasó a mejor vida. Hay que tener mucho cuidado del lado del selector para que no se dañe las escobillas si queda muy sobresalido o puntiagudo el alambre soldado, hay que ser muy delicado en esa parte.

Como dijo, Dosmetros, puedes eliminar incluso esas resistencias que el tester debería medir el hfe sin problemas porque no debería pasar nada por esos componentes/pistas relacionados con esa medición específica.

Pero, pero, pero.... como es la conexión común del multímetro, sin eso no vas a medir ni corriente, ni resistencia, ni tensión; aunque sí se debería medir el hfe porque va por un lugar separado.

*Aunque....* *Ahora que miro bien, entre las resistencias hay otra vía, quizás de ahí se toma para medir el hfe y quizás sea lo único malo que hay. Solo queda probar. Con un diagrama seria muchísimo mas fácil.*


----------



## GSXRK6 (Dic 22, 2020)

switchxxi dijo:


> Yo decía medir, sin un transistor insertado en el zócalo, con el tester averiado encendido y el selector en el rango de hfe (NPN) si hay tensión entre el terminal de base y el negativo de la batería.


Hola,  buenas tardes switchxxi, gracias por participar. Si, he medido y me da 3. 025V y sobre 35mA


switchxxi dijo:


> Si quieres repararlo al 100% yo pasaría un alambrecito fino por la siguiente vía y raspando las pistas lo soldaría ahí. Parece que pasó a mejor vida. Hay que tener mucho cuidado del lado del selector para que no se dañe las escobillas si queda muy sobresalido o puntiagudo el alambre soldado, hay que ser muy delicado en esa parte.


No creo que haya que llegar a eso, en la parte de la pista, solo arranco un trocito de pista "valga la redundancia" sin llegar mas profundo, donde si fue mas profundo fue en la zona de la placa donde no hay pista, donde si hizo un pequeño crater.


switchxxi dijo:


> Esa vía (si no le erré) es la que une el contacto que estaba dañado y el resto del circuito, síguela y verifica los componentes asociados.


Estuve probando la continuidad de esta pista y las siguientes y todo parece en orden.


switchxxi dijo:


> Como dijo, Dosmetros, puedes eliminar incluso esas resistencias que el tester debería medir el hfe sin problemas porque no debería pasar nada por esos componentes/pistas relacionados con esa medición específica.


Si, seguramente si, porque el multímetro seguía funcionando normalmente aun con las dos resistencias mal y el fusible fundido, esa parte corresponde a la medición de 10A, que por lo que parece parece corresponde a otro circuito independiente


switchxxi dijo:


> *Aunque....* *Ahora que miro bien, entre las resistencias hay otra vía, quizás de ahí se toma para medir el hfe y quizás sea lo único malo que hay. Solo queda probar. Con un diagrama seria muchísimo mas fácil.*


Quizas, explorare esa posibilidad. 
.


switchxxi dijo:


> Si quieres repararlo al 100% yo pasaría un alambrecito fino por la siguiente vía y raspando las pistas lo soldaría ahí. Parece que pasó a mejor vida. Hay que tener mucho cuidado del lado del selector para que no se dañe las escobillas si queda muy sobresalido o puntiagudo el alambre soldado, hay que ser muy delicado en esa parte.




	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 22, 2020



GSXRK6 dijo:


> Hola,  buenas tardes switchxxi, gracias por participar. Si, he medido y me da 3. 025V y sobre 35mA
> 
> No creo que haya que llegar a eso, en la parte de la pista, solo arranco un trocito de pista "valga la redundancia" sin llegar mas profundo, donde si fue mas profundo fue en la zona de la placa donde no hay pista, donde si hizo un pequeño crater.
> 
> ...


Efectivamente, eres muy observador, la pista que hay justo por encima de las resistencias, la pista que muy habilmente has señalado, esta cortada.
Ahora, a ver si soy lo suficientemente hábil para poder hacer una reparación decente.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Dic 22, 2020)

GSXRK6 dijo:


> Hola,  buenas tardes switchxxi, gracias por participar. Si, he medido y me da 3. 025V y sobre 35mA
> 
> No creo que haya que llegar a eso, en la parte de la pista, solo arranco un trocito de pista "valga la redundancia" sin llegar mas profundo, donde si fue mas profundo fue en la zona de la placa donde no hay pista, donde si hizo un pequeño crater.
> 
> ...


Bueno, he cortado un trocito de alambre de cobre de 12mm aproximadamente, le he quitado el barniz de las dos puntas lo he hecho pasar por el agujerito, he unido directamente una punta a la pata derecha de la resistencia R11.
Por el otro lado de la placa, la he cortado a ras de pista y le he pasado una lima pequeña con mucho cuidado, he comprobado continuidad y listo. Ahora a probarlo.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 22, 2020

Quiero dar las gracias por su aportación a la resolución de este problema a los compañeros, DOSMETROS y switchxxi, dos maquinas en electrónica, muchas gracias. Aquí queda el reporte de la solución para el que pueda necesitarlo.
Para mas adelante, si consigo las resistencias precisas, os diré como ha ido el resto. 
Gracias otra vez.


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 22, 2020)

Que bueno que haya vuelto a funcionar. Ten presente que ese multímetro carece de muchísimas protecciones, si lo usa tu hijo (y si este es menor con mas razón), enséñale a que si mide en 220v lo hago contigo al lado. La potencia que hay en un toma corriente puede hacer volar al multímetro en pedazos en el peor de los casos pudiendo llegar a ser fatal.

Igual, supongo que después del susto que termino en esto, ha aprendido una lección que jamas olvidará.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Dic 22, 2020)

switchxxi dijo:


> Que bueno que haya vuelto a funcionar. Ten presente que ese multímetro carece de muchísimas protecciones, si lo usa tu hijo (y si este es menor con mas razón), enséñale a que si mide en 220v lo hago contigo al lado. La potencia que hay en un toma corriente puede hacer volar al multímetro en pedazos en el peor de los casos pudiendo llegar a ser fatal.
> 
> Igual, supongo que después del susto que termino en esto, ha aprendido una lección que jamas olvidará.


No, no es menor, ya tiene 21 años. 
Si, seguro o al menos eso espero. jajajajajajaja.


----------



## Pibeviejo (Feb 28, 2021)

Buenas tardes colegas debo molestarlos tengo un multímetro que se estuvo usando  con la batería 9volt.. descargada midiendo fuentes de servidores Deel que tiran 12volt. Asta que no midio más nada obvio ! Por ende puse a recargar la batería luego la coloque en el multímetro y marca continuidad pero el timbre no! Y antes sonaba . Luego mido la salida de una fuente 12v. Y sólo marca ceros el display u otros valores mucho más altos u bajos y al rato me comió la carga de la batería . Adjunto fotos.. la 1 2 3 midiendo una pila de 1.5v. Esto es todo lo que mide bien ya en la escala de 9volt para baterías  no mide... Foto 4 alterna no mide. Foto 5 continuidad bien pero sin audio . Foto 6 no mide tampoco dc. 12v. Fuente de pc. Gracias por una posible ayuda sdos!!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 28, 2021)

Suena a una resistencia Shunt fallecida


----------



## mempun (Feb 28, 2021)

Es posible, pero hace muchas cosas raras; lo primero es poner pila nueva que no marque "BAT" y mirar del consumo del la pila del multímetro (con otro instrumento) que ha de de ser 2 ó 3 mA. Si es más consumo, el multímetro se averió con casi imposible reparación.

Por supuesto, el multímetro no puede "*medirse a si mismo*", intentarlo es avería segura.


----------



## J2C (Feb 28, 2021)

Esos multimetros NO llevan pilas recargables, a lo sumo *alkalinas* !!!!!!! y como tiene la opción de medir hfe de transistores seguro en una *batería alkalina de 9 V* como esta:

​


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2021)

Pibeviejo dijo:


> Por ende puse a recargar la batería


 
Foto de esa batería ¿ Es recargable ?


----------



## Pibeviejo (Feb 28, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Suena a una resistencia Shunt fallecida





mempun dijo:


> Es posible, pero hace muchas cosas raras; lo primero es poner pila nueva que no marque "BAT" y mirar del consumo del la pila del multímetro (con otro instrumento) que ha de de ser 2 ó 3 mA. Si es más consumo, el multímetro se averió con casi imposible reparación.
> Por supuesto, el multímetro no puede "*medirse a si mismo*", intentarlo es avería segura.



Hola estimado gracias por su amable respuesta pero el problema era este... de la foto.Debo cambiar de anteojos jaja! en todo momento note 5 conectores de cobre y resulta que son 6 que van en el selector creo se llama... Ya limpie todo con el isopropilico y quedó como nuevo ! Lo tengo de hace 25 años increíble ! 





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Foto de esa batería ¿ Es recargable ?


 


J2C dijo:


> Esos multimetros NO llevan pilas recargables, a lo sumo *alkalinas* !!!!!!! y como tiene la opción de medir hfe de transistores seguro en una *batería alkalina de 9 V* como esta:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 263139​Saludos, JuanKa.-



Pd. Si está es la batería que uso perdón me avisas expresado mal .. me refería que la cargo con una fuente 9 Volt dc.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2021)

No veo la batería !


----------



## Pibeviejo (Feb 28, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No veo la batería !


Es ésta. La que va . Perdón me había expresado mal .. y la cargo con un trafo 9 Volt dc.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2021)

Esa batería no es recargable !


----------



## Pibeviejo (Feb 28, 2021)

Si lo se.. pero me está dando resultado  ya pasaron 3 hs.  Que la cargue y coloque en el multímetro  una ves que lo limpie con isopropilico  que quedó nuevo ! Mi error fue que se avía caído esa chapita  Y no me di cuenta por eso la falla esa antes descripta! Y estoy usando el multímetro y aún no aparece el símbolo Bat.

Pd. Me refería que es ésta batería la que va, Duracel 9 Volt. Que la cargo un un trafo 9 Volt. Dc.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2021)

Esas baterías al recargarlas "pierden jugo" y te destruye el tester , a lo sumo probá con un cargador de alcalinas:






						Negistor, diodo Lambda, diodo Tunel y cargador de pilas alcalinas
					

Tengo un esquema basado en un negistor para cargar pilas alcalinas. Estoy contento c9n su funcionamiento. El único problema que encuentro es que la caída de tensión entre colector y emisor es de unos 7,2 voltios. Estoy intentando cambiarlo por un diodo Lambda o un esaki pero no encuentro...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Pibeviejo (Feb 28, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Esas baterías al recargarlas "pierden jugo" y te destruye el tester , a lo sumo probá con un cargador de alcalinas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah! Dale gracias por la información !! un gran saludo !!
Gracias !!por el esquema del cargador de baterías intentaré hacerlo !! Mira vos de manera que carga por impulsos no por cc.  Muy buen dato !!
Pd. No soy técnico en electrónica  .. sólo soy electricista industrial y por ende sólo  tengo electrónica  básica ...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 28, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Esas baterías al recargarlas "pierden jugo"


Pues hay que hacer un cocktel.


----------



## Pibeviejo (Feb 28, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Pues hay que hacer un cocktel.


Siiiiiiii jaja!!


----------



## beginner DIYer (Mar 26, 2021)

Hola gente, como va? Tengo un multímetro Zurich ZR-161 el cual no funcionaba bien la parte de amperímetro (cualquier valor), tenía un fusible (500mA 250V) con el filamento cortado. Lo desoldé y se le salieron las pistas de la placa. Cómo reemplazo las mismas? Pensaba en armar una pista de filamentos, no habría problema? Debido a la magnitud de corriente que puede pasar por el mismo. Gracias!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 26, 2021)

Hola, no veo pistas levantadas.
Limpia bien la zona dónde aplicaste el soldador, así se puede apreciar mejor.


----------



## beginner DIYer (Mar 26, 2021)

Uhh gracias, no había roto la pista. Cuando desoldé el fusible había salido con una lámina recta (era estaño) y ví la placa a trasluz y tenía como color de la placa

Ahora desplacé el estaño de la pista, puse a trasluz de nuevo la placa y está uniforme (Foto adjunta).

Poca experiencia jajajaja, gracias Roberto!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 26, 2021)

Buenas, veo algo extraño ¿el fusible no tenía portafusible? ¿Estaba soldado directo a la placa?


----------



## beginner DIYer (Mar 26, 2021)

Directo a la placa, tenía una base de estaño unicamente. Es un tester muy económico.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 26, 2021)

beginner DIYer dijo:


> Directo a la placa, tenía una base de estaño unicamente. Es un tester muy económico.


? Y que tal aprimorar aun mas tu Tester soldando dos "conectores" para fusible donde els pueden incluso sener reciclados de otra tarjeta ya sin uso (sucatada).
Asi cuando precisar , ustedes canbia rapidamente de fusible sin incorrer en lo riesgo de dañar la tarjeta de circuito de tu Tester y nin tanpoco estresa lo nuevo fusible con la tenperatura de la soldagen.
!Suerte!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 26, 2021)

Yo sé que no es lo correcto y dirán que soy un marrano.

Pero luego me da webita ir a comprar fusibles y lo que hago es soldarle un hilo de cable plano, solo un hilito.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 26, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> " lo que hago es soldarle un hilo de cable plano, solo un hilito."


!Vaias a saper cuantos Amperios realmente ese "hilito" aguanta , generalmente es muuuucho mas do que pensamos o creemos!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 26, 2021)

Lo que se me ocurre es medir hasta donde truena.
Pero eso lo hago con los multímetros baratitos


----------



## beginner DIYer (Mar 26, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ? Y que tal aprimorar aun mas tu Tester soldando dos "conectores" para fusible donde els pueden incluso sener reciclados de otra tarjeta ya sin uso (sucatada).
> Asi cuando precisar , ustedes canbia rapidamente de fusible sin incorrer en lo riesgo de dañar la tarjeta de circuito de tu Tester y nin tanpoco estresa lo nuevo fusible con la tenperatura de la soldagen.
> !Suerte!


Muuuy buena idea Daniel, voy a implementarlo.


----------



## avr (Abr 27, 2021)

Hola a todos, 
He conseguido un multímetro ICE 680R, creo que de la serie 4 o 5 (es de los que usan una pila 3V un poco rara, es parecida a una AA pero más grande) y aunque funciona bien, no me da una lecturas correctas, en todos los rangos de tensión (alterna y continua) mide de menos. No es mucho pero me gustaría ajustarlo. ¿Sabéis dónde se ajusta? 

He visto un trimmer dentro que tiene pinta de servir para ajustar la medida pero no me he atrevido a tocar nada.
A ver si me podéis decir algo.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 27, 2021)

avr dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> He conseguido un multímetro ICE 680R, creo que de la serie 4 o 5 (es de los que usan una pila 3V un poco rara, es parecida a una AA pero más grande) y aunque funciona bien, no me da una lecturas correctas, en todos los rangos de tensión (alterna y continua) mide de menos. No es mucho pero me gustaría ajustarlo. ¿Sabéis dónde se ajusta?
> 
> He visto un trimmer dentro que tiene pinta de servir para ajustar la medida pero no me he atrevido a tocar nada.
> ...


Diagramas de multímetros Quizá te guie y te de una idea de como se calibra un multímetro.

Ahora bien, la pregunta sería: ¿ Posees instrumentos con la calibración correcta para usarlos como referencia para calibrar tu multímetro ?

¿ Como sabes que mide de menos ? Porque compararlo con un segundo multímetro no te asegura nada (puede que sea el segundo el que este descalibrado).


----------



## avr (Abr 27, 2021)

Hola
Ya he reparado más multímetros analógicos similares a éste.
Y para comprobar la exactitud de las medidas tengo un dispositivo que me da tensiones de referencia en continúa bastante precisas y para alterna estoy comparando con las medidas de otros multímetros digitales que dan valores muy próximos entre sí, pero alejados de lo que mide el ICE.


El problema que tengo con éste es que no encuentro el esquema exacto. En la red solo veo manuales de versiones posteriores, y creo que no son exactamente como este que tengo. Algunos tienen un sólo trimmer de ajuste en serie con el instrumento, pero otros esquemas tienen uno en serie y otro en paralelo. Entiendo que se pueda ajustar con el que va en serie, pero no estoy seguro, por eso preguntaba.

Saludos


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 27, 2021)

avr dijo:


> El problema que tengo con éste es que no encuentro el esquema exacto. En la red solo veo manuales de versiones posteriores, y creo que no son exactamente como este que tengo. Algunos tienen un sólo trimmer de ajuste en serie con el instrumento, pero otros esquemas tienen uno en serie y otro en paralelo. Entiendo que se pueda ajustar con el que va en serie, pero no estoy seguro, por eso preguntaba.


Mira el video, ahí explica los modelos con 1 y dos potenciómetros y que hacen cada uno. Si bien no es la misma marca ni el mismo multímetro el principio es el mismo y no es tan difícil extrapolarlo al tuyo.

Incluso sin esquema, son multímetros con pocos componentes y casi todos son muy similares, levantarlo a mano no debería llevar mucho tiempo y mas teniendo otros esquemas de versiones viejas, no suelen cambiar el 100% de las cosas, solo valores y el agregado/cambio de algún que otro componente.


----------



## avr (Abr 27, 2021)

Vale, le echaré un ojo y me pongo con ello.

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2021)




----------



## mempun (Abr 28, 2021)

Si marca de menos en DC y AC, lo más probable es que falle el pulsador AVx2. Cuando se oxidan los contactitos de plata marca de menos; esto se ve a simple vista, al pulsarlo levemente falla y varían las lecturas.

Lo menos probable (pero también posible) sería que el galvanómetro / instrumento marque de menos (me parece recordar que son de 40 uA). Puede marcar de menos por: imán salido por un golpe, imán con pérdida imantación y espirales / flejes / muelles pegadas. Esta reparación es *muy delicada* y no la aconsejo sin experiencia.

Para buscar el diagrama, tenés que concretar si es la serie IV (4) o V (5), lo pone marcado en el cicuito impreso. Como te dice *switchxxi*, todos los modelos de ICE son muy similares, yo reparé muchísimos con un solo diagrama, sin importar las series, todos eran iguales.

Saludos.


----------



## Gasparv (Abr 28, 2021)

Pienso que la tensión nominal de esos transformadores es para los amperios nominales, es decir, con máxima carga. En vacío dará la tensión máxima y sabrás la relación de transformación exacta, aunque no sirve para nada en este caso.

Para medir la tensión de pico basta con un dido y un pequeño condensador cargado con una resistencia grande, y el tester en escala DC. Una vez midas la tensión de pico, la eficaz será Vp * raiz(2), más o menos 0,7 veces.

Ejemplo, un trafo de 9V 2A , cargado, indicaría 12,7 V


----------



## avr (Abr 28, 2021)

mempun dijo:


> Si marca de menos en DC y AC, lo más probable es que falle el pulsador AVx2. Cuando se oxidan los contactitos de plata marca de menos; esto se ve a simple vista, al pulsarlo levemente falla y varían las lecturas.
> 
> Lo menos probable (pero también posible) sería que el galvanómetro / instrumento marque de menos (me parece recordar que son de 40 uA). Puede marcar de menos por: imán salido por un golpe, imán con pérdida imantación y espirales / flejes / muelles pegadas. Esta reparación es *muy delicada* y no la aconsejo sin experiencia.
> 
> ...


Hola

Ya he comprobado el modelo y es el de la quinta (V) serie. 

También he probado lo que comentas del botón AVx2, pero no hace nada raro, cuando lo aprietas ligeramente sigue marcando lo mismo.

Lo que sí he notado es que le cuesta llegar a la medida final y cuando dejas de medir tarda en volver al cero. Es decir, el último tramo de su movimiento lo hace lentísimo e incluso se para cuando está a pocos milímetros del punto al que debe llegar. Cuando está ahí, si se me da un golpecito al multímetro termina llegando. No sé será por algún problema en el instrumento (suciedad, espirales pegadas, etc.) Lo revisaré.

Hay que decir que aunque le de ese golpecito y suba un poco la medida, no llega a dar la medida correcta.

Probaré a revisar todo con el esquema que he conseguido que no es de esta serie, pero que como dices, me puede servir.

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## avr (Abr 29, 2021)

Hola 
He estado haciendo más pruebas con el tester y en medición de resistencias y corrientes mide bastante bien. En voltaje de continua lo he vuelto a probar y me mide más o menos bien. No he reajustado nada, lo único que he hecho ha sido abrir el tester, quitar un poco el polvo (tampoco estaba muy sucio) y poco más. No sé qué habrá pasado.

En alterna sigue midiendo de menos, así que he reajustado el trimmer de 2k2, como se ve en el primer vídeo que puso antes DOSMETROS, y ahora ya da valores más exactos.

Aún así, me sigue pareciendo que el movimiento de la aguja se frena mucho en los extremos de su recorrido (en el 0 y en el punto que indica cuando da una medición). 

Es decir, si ajusto el cero y muevo un poco el aparato se separa un poco del cero, si reajusto el cero y hago una medida, cuando termino de medir, la aguja no vuelve al cero, pero si muevo un poco el aparato sí vuelve al cero.

Cuando m da una medición, pasa algo similar; por ejemplo, si llega a indicar 8 en la escala de 10, al mover el aparato se pone la aguja en 8,05 u 8,1. Es decir, es poco lo que se mueve,pero se nota. 

No sé si es normal, tengo otro tester de aguja, un kyoritsu 6610 y no hace eso. No sé si será que el galvanómetro está sucio o que hay que reajustar los puntos de apoyo de la bobina móvil. O que esté instrumento funciona así.

A ver qué os parece.

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## mempun (Abr 29, 2021)

Bueno, has aclarado varias cosas y ahora solo te queda una, el instrumento puede estar un poco sucio, o tener lo que se llama "error de pivotes", los pivotes (o ejes) terminan en punta (que puede estar roma o chafada) y ésta se apoya en unos zafiros, zafiros que pueden estar rotos o sucios. Como es una reparación muy delicada, no explico el procedimiento, pues no se puede intentar sin experiencia. Aconsejo resignarse a este pequeño error... "de pivotes".


----------



## avr (Abr 29, 2021)

mempun dijo:


> Bueno, has aclarado varias cosas y ahora solo te queda una, el instrumento puede estar un poco sucio, o tener lo que se llama "error de pivotes", los pivotes (o ejes) terminan en punta (que puede estar roma o chafada) y ésta se apoya en unos zafiros, zafiros que pueden estar rotos o sucios. Como es una reparación muy delicada, no explico el procedimiento, pues no se puede intentar sin experiencia. Aconsejo resignarse a este pequeño error... "de pivotes".


Hola

Si estuviese sucio, ¿se podrían limpiar de alguna manera los pivotes? ¿Poniendo una gota de alcohol isopropílico en dichos pivotes, por ejemplo?

Un saludo y gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## mempun (Abr 29, 2021)

Hay que desmontar el galvanómetro, y eso es muy delicado, imposible sin experiencia. No se hace con alcohol.


----------



## avr (Abr 29, 2021)

mempun dijo:


> Hay que desmontar el galvanómetro, y eso es muy delicado, imposible sin experiencia. No se hace con alcohol.


Ok, lo dejaré así como está, entonces.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda y un saludo


----------



## Fdario (May 3, 2021)

Hola a tod*O*s.

Hace tiempo se me estropeo un multímetro de la marca Kaise modelo SK-6511. ( Muy antigo, no medían ni corriente).
Y me dio hace unos días por abrirlo y desmontarlo.

El fallo que tiene es que solo muestra la escala de voltios y a veces se pone en negativo,
por mucho que gire el conmutador para cambiar el tipo de medida, siempre se queda en la escala de voltios.
Pero esa pregunta quedará para otro subforo.

No estoy acostumbrado a los componentes smd.  Estuve viendo algún que otro vídeo y el componente en concreto
tiene serigrafiado 000. Si prácticamente es un "hilo", el multímetro tiene muchos componentes iguales a este.
Si mido en la escala de ohmios, me da como 0,3 *O*hms y así muchos, salvo una.

¿ Qué función tiene una resistencia tan pequeña ?. Pero estas resistencias no son  para potencia.
A menos que sea una bobina y este equivocado.



Saludos


----------



## Scooter (May 3, 2021)

Poco habéis buscado.
Mas bien nada de nada, porque eso se ha comentado muchísimas veces.

Hacen de fusible.


----------



## moises calderon (May 3, 2021)

Puede tratarse de puentes o jumper, por el impreso.


----------



## mempun (May 3, 2021)

Si giras el conmutador y siempre se queda en voltios es probable que fallo el conmutador (que tenga los contactitos rotos). No dices si marca bien en voltios. El diagrama se puede pedir a Kaise, son amables y te lo envían.

Recuerda que un multímetro no puede "medirse a si mismo".


----------



## Fdario (May 3, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> Poco habéis buscado.
> Mas bien nada de nada, porque eso se ha comentado muchísimas veces.
> 
> Hacen de fusible.


Pero para eso, ¿ no existe un componente  en smd ?. Un fusible como tal.



Normativas supongo de los componentes.

Ok, la próxima vez prometo usar el buscador que es lo que se hace antes de crear una nueva pregunta
que se repite la temática. Aunque a veces no es sencillo encontrar los resultados coincidentes, se ha de aprender a usar el buscador. Estoy de acuerdo.



mempun dijo:


> Si giras el conmutador y siempre se queda en voltios es probable que fallo el conmutador (que tenga los contactitos rotos). No dices si marca bien en voltios. El diagrama se puede pedir a Kaise, son amables y te lo envían.



Puedo probar con una pila de 1.5v. No estoy seguro de que marque bien.
Pues no sabía que fuese tan amable los fabricantes. 



> Recuerda que un multímetro no puede "medirse a si mismo".



No es cosa de risa, pero seguro que alguno lo habrá intentado. Igual que con un osciloscopio abierto.
Electrónicos que comienzan por ejemplo.

El tema de la reparación del polímetro debo situarlo en el foro adecuado. Realmente este mensaje era por la curiosidad
de conocer que tipo de componente smd era.

Voy a ver si consigo el esquema.

Gracias al moderador por mover el post al foro correcto.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 3, 2021)

avr dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Si estuviese sucio, ¿se podrían limpiar de alguna manera los pivotes? ¿Poniendo una gota de alcohol isopropílico en dichos pivotes, por ejemplo?
> 
> Un saludo y gracias por tu respuesta


!Hola caro Don avr , mire detenidamente aca : Diagramas de multímetros en mi posts  #133 y  #143!
!Saludos!


----------



## Fdario (May 3, 2021)

He encontrado alguna referencia. 

Kaise Sk-6511

A ver si puedo ver de esta forma un modelo similar y comparar las imagenes con el que tengo.
Es bastante probable que las pistas donde va el conmutador hayan volado una parte
o por arrastre continuado de los selectores.

Como no sé si es realmente necesario que todo el circuito donde van estas pistas
este completo. ( Por si llega a un tope y no es necesario cobre en alguna parte ).
Viendo imágenes me aseguraré mejor.

He solicitado el esquema para referencia directamente a Kaise y al distribuidor en España, a ver que responden. 
Tengo mucha falta de costumbre con estas cosas , por no decir falta de fé para los tiempos que corren.

He aprendido mucho de los foros donde las personas hacen las cosas con el único interés de ayudar a los
demás sin esperar nada a cambio.


----------



## Jorge 1960 (May 5, 2021)

Hola al grupo, alguien por casualidad tiene un UNI-T UT804, para hacerle una consulta?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2021)

Jorge 1960 dijo:


> Hola al grupo, alguien por casualidad tiene un UNI-T UT804, para hacerle una consulta?


 
Y por que no haces la consulta directamente sin preámbulos  ?


----------



## avr (May 6, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Hola caro Don avr , mire detenidamente aca : Diagramas de multímetros en mi posts  #133 y  #143!
> !Saludos!


Si, ya lo había visto.
En mi caso, el fallo del multímetro es muy pequeño, así que lo voy a dejar así.

Gracias


----------



## Fdario (May 12, 2021)

Solucioné el problema del multímetro de bolsilo modelo Kaise Sk-6511. 

Si que tenía una pista volada, pero no afectaba para el funcionamiento
del conmutador. Si le añadía algún hilo rígido no funcionaba bien del todo la escala de continuidad,
para mi que hacía corto.

El cable del altavoz estaba roto. Un cable muy fino, es un altavoz plano con dos círculos separados. ( tipo diana).   
Fue ponerle un cable nuevo al altavoz y funcionó.

Solo sirve para medir, tensión cc, ca, resistencia y continuidad, solamente. El tema del conmutador de rueda en
este polímetro y el uso es fastidioso. Al ser de bolsillo es algo delicado.

Aunque la mayoría de los polímetros son todos así, parece un mal sistema.¿ Llegaron a conocer el ICE 680R ?. 






Saludos


----------



## Yin Lora (Ago 4, 2021)

Buenas, necesito ayuda, mi multímetro Proster xl830l está averiado, cuando lo enciendo y conecto el selector para medir voltaje directo o alterno me empieza a dar valores, los cuales empiezan a descender y se hacen negativos y después el multímetro me marca 1. Sin conectar las puntas me hace esas cosas , para lo único que me funciona bien es para medir continuidad. Les muestro imágenes del circuito y modelo les agradecería encarecidamente vuestra ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 4, 2021)

Yin Lora dijo:


> cuando lo enciendo y conecto el selector para medir voltaje directo o alterno me empieza a dar valores, los cuales empiezan a descender y se hacen negativos y después el multímetro me marca 1.



Si cortocircuitás los cables que hace ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 4, 2021)

Y la batería.....sirve????


----------



## Yin Lora (Ago 4, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si cortocircuitás los cables que hace


Lo mismo.Ahora lo deje encendido tremendo rato y probando continuidad y ya no  me da valores se hace 00.0 cuando selecciono voltaje pero cuando mido me parpadean los valores de la pantalla y me da lecturas erróneas


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y la batería.....sirve????


Si está en buen estado


----------



## Madri (Oct 16, 2021)

Hola por favor se me ha averiado el tester Hantek 2c42. Funciona todo menos la medidas de tensión alterna y continua.


----------



## unmonje (Oct 16, 2021)

Seguramente es el caso típico (pasa con cualquier polímetro)  de medir algo de 220VCA, cuando el instrumento estaba puesto en la escala de 10VCC , por ejemplo. Se suelen romper resistencias de la red de la entrada incluso cuando es auto rango, solo que es mas complicado.
Así que hay que abrir el equipo y encontrar esa red y empezar a medir componente por componente y rezar que la destrucción no haya llegado hasta la entrada del integrado, en cuyo caso... vaya a comprar otro porque ni la garantía lo va a cubrir.   Uno no se puede distraer con esas cosas. ( yo debo haber roto 2 o 3 tester baratos en mi vida, hasta que aprendí )
¿ Que aprendi ?
*) -Anteponer una *protección externa al instrumento* cuando mido algo por encima de 10 voltios si el instrumento es caro y me interesa
*) -Las pinzas amperométricas no las uso como voltimetro.
*)- EL osciloscopio, solo para ver señal , nunca como voltímetro y siempre con punta divisora por x10.
*)- Para medir tensiones o corrientes arriba de 10 voltios , uso polímetro de 5 dolares ---> ver esto si se rompen los tiro.

En el adjunto le presento a mi futura víctima, lo tengo hace unos 6 años, esperando pacientemente por mi oportunidad de equivocarme y pasarlo al cielo.


----------



## Madri (Oct 16, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> Seguramente es el caso típico (pasa con cualquier polímetro)  de medir algo de 220VCA, cuando el instrumento estaba puesto en la escala de 10VCC , por ejemplo. Se suelen romper resistencias de la red de la entrada incluso cuando es auto rango, solo que es mas complicado.
> Así que hay que abrir el equipo y encontrar esa red y empezar a medir componente por componente y rezar que la destrucción no haya llegado hasta la entrada del integrado, en cuyo caso... vaya a comprar otro porque ni la garantía lo va a cubrir.   Uno no se puede distraer con esas cosas. ( yo debo haber roto 2 o 3 tester baratos en mi vida, hasta que aprendí )
> ¿ Que aprendi ? Anteponer una *protección externa al instrumento* cuando mido algo por encima de 10 voltios si el instrumento es caro y me intere


Si pero a ver si alguien le ha pasado lo mismo y lo ha podido reparar.


----------



## mempun (Oct 16, 2021)

Si funciona lo demás *es reparable*; a verificar: dos resistencias de alto valor que van en serie 4 o 5 M Ohm, y mirar si lleva varistores de protección en la entrada, se pueden cruzar. También algún componente desoldado o con falso contacto.

Si tenés el diagrama (que no creo que se encuentre) ayudaría mucho.


----------



## Madri (Oct 16, 2021)

mempun dijo:


> Si funciona lo demás *es reparable*; a verificar: dos resistencias de alto valor que van en serie 4 o 5 M Ohm, y mirar si lleva varistores de protección en la entrada, se pueden cruzar. También algún componente desoldado o con falso contacto.
> 
> Si tenés el diagrama (que no creo que se encuentre) ayudaría mucho.


Si tampoco funcionaba en ohmios y he cambiado un par de resistencias y los optoacopladores que detallo en la foto y ya funciona pero no me da exacta la medida. Mido una resistencia de 10k y me da 13k.


----------



## mempun (Oct 16, 2021)

En el primer post has dicho "funciona todo menos...". Si no funciona ohmios ya no te puedo decir nada. Quizá no es reparable, no lo sé.


----------



## Madri (Oct 16, 2021)

mempun dijo:


> En el primer post has dicho "funciona todo menos...". Si no funciona ohmios ya no te puedo decir nada. Quizá no es reparable, no lo sé.


Si es que no había comprado bien del todo las medidas en Ohms. Lo siento por la equivocación


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 16, 2021)

Hola a todos , caro Don Madri como fue que tu hermoso equipo de medidas si avariou (dañou) ?
Las resistencias y optoacopladores que canbiaste , porque canbiaste els , apresentaban sinales de estropio , o canbiaste al azar ?
!Saludos!


----------



## Madri (Oct 16, 2021)

He encontrado un esquema en internet. Pone que es del 2D42. Podemos revisarlo a ver si nos sirve y es igual que el del 2c42


----------



## unmonje (Oct 16, 2021)

Madri dijo:


> Si tampoco funcionaba en ohmios y he cambiado un par de resistencias y los optoacopladores que detallo en la foto y ya funciona pero no me da exacta la medida. Mido una resistencia de 10k y me da 13k.


Tienen que ser resistencias de película metálica, de 0,1% de error, para instrumentación. (difícil de conseguir)


----------



## Madri (Oct 16, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> Tienen que ser resistencias de película metálica, de 0,1% de error, para instrumentación. (difícil de conseguir)


Me dices que la medida la tengo que hacer con esas resistencias ?


----------



## unmonje (Oct 16, 2021)

Madri dijo:


> Me dices que la medida la tengo que hacer con esas resistencias ?


No, lo que digo es : Los fabricantes de instrumentos de todo el mundo, usan *esas resistencias* hace bastantes años, para *hacer sus propios instrumentos*. Son difíciles de conseguir.
Además, si quiere aparear u homologar un instrumento, tendrá que usar de *esas* para asegurar que ya está calibrado el instrumento.
Hice instrumentación muchos años de mi vida, por eso se lo digo.
Seguramente usted reemplazo las rotas por las que tenia a mano al  (5%)  Eso ni arrima para una solución.
El chiste o negocio de fabricar instrumentos de medición,  es que, la gran mayoría de la humanidad, no lo pueda copiar o reparar, sin sudar mucho.

  --> ejemplo


----------



## Madri (Oct 17, 2021)

He medido tensiones en la zona que indico en la foto y donde debería de haber 5 voltios hay 4,94 votios que parece estar bien pero donde hay -5 voltios he medido -3,4 voltios. Y la tercera medida es de 3,3 voltios y la medida que daba es de 2,9 voltios. También me he dado cuenta que hay un integrado LTRA que se calienta mas de lo normal al lado de estas medidas pero no encuentro datasheet.
Pongo fotos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 17, 2021)

Madri dijo:


> He medido tensiones en la zona que indico en la foto y donde debería de haber 5 voltios hay 4,94 votios que parece estar bien pero donde hay -5 voltios he medido -3,4 voltios. Y la tercera medida es de 3,3 voltios y la medida que daba es de 2,9 voltios. También me he dado cuenta que hay un integrado LTRA que se calienta mas de lo normal al lado de estas medidas pero no encuentro datasheet.
> Pongo fotos


Quizaz lo problema NO reside en lo regulador propriamente dicho y si en lo circuito que ese regulador alimenta.
Te recomendo altamente que revise los capacitores de desacople desa  alimentación principalmente los de tantalium 
!Suerte!


----------



## Madri (Oct 17, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Quizaz lo problema NO reside en lo regulador propriamente dicho y si en lo circuito que ese regulador alimenta.
> Te recomendo altamente que revise los capacitores de desacople desa  alimentación principalmente los de tantalium
> !Suerte!


Si ya he comprobado resistencias y condensadores y parecen estar bien.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 17, 2021)

Si lo regulador si calienta anormalmente y su tensión de salida es mas baja que lo especificado eso denuncia un excesso de carga en su salida.


----------



## Madri (Oct 17, 2021)

He he encontrado el datasheet del integrado regulador LTRA U22 (LP2980) pero hay varios voltajes. Cúal tendria que poner ?





						LP2980 pdf, LP2980 Description, LP2980 Datasheet, LP2980 view ::: ALLDATASHEET  :::
					

LP2980 Datasheet, LP2980 datasheets, LP2980 pdf, LP2980 integrated circuits : TI1 - Micropower 50 mA Ultra Low-Dropout Regulator In SOT-23 Package ,alldatasheet, Datasheet, Datasheet search site for Electronic Components and Semiconductors, integrated circuits, diodes, triacs and other...



					pdf1.alldatasheet.com


----------



## Madri (Oct 17, 2021)

Madri dijo:


> He he encontrado el datasheet del integrado regulador LTRA U22 (LP2980) pero hay varios voltajes. Cúal tendria que poner ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perdón me equivoque en el integrado el correcto es LT1931:

https://www.analog.com/media/en/technical-documentation/data-sheets/1931fa.pdf


----------



## unmonje (Oct 17, 2021)

Madri dijo:


> Perdón me equivoque en el integrado el correcto es LT1931:
> 
> https://www.analog.com/media/en/technical-documentation/data-sheets/1931fa.pdf


Excelente integrado que genera -5VDC a partir de +5VDC un verdadero lujo.


----------



## Madri (Oct 17, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> Excelente integrado que genera -5VDC a partir de +5VDC un verdadero lujo.


No encuentro la U4 CS7721CN - CS9721LP3 para cambiarla. Podría sustituirla por esta: 








						11.35C$ 17% OFF|Hart-m310 Qfp100 2pcs - Integrated Circuits - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com
				



Gracias


----------



## unmonje (Oct 17, 2021)

Madri dijo:


> No encuentro la U4 CS7721CN - CS9721LP3 para cambiarla. Podría sustituirla por esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sin la hoja de datos de ambos, en la mano, no me animaría a gastar 100 euros mas envío    solo pára probar,


----------



## Madri (Oct 18, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> Sin la hoja de datos de ambos, en la mano, no me animaría a gastar 100 euros mas envío    solo pára probar,


No el coste es de 2 unidades 8,68 euros + 1,35 euros de gastos de envio


----------



## Nanyien50 (Nov 13, 2021)

Hola a todos, discúlpenme, soy nuevo en los foro y no se bien como funciona esto, tampoco se si este sea el lugar correcto, pero necesito reparar dos multimetros : un multimetro digital mod.60.131, y otro cen-tech mod. 61593. por favor si alguien pudiera ayudarme a conseguir los planos de los circuitos, se lo agradecería. Muchas gracias de antemano a todos!


----------



## malesi (Nov 13, 2021)

Nanyien50 dijo:


> Hola a todos, discúlpenme, soy nuevo en los foro y no se bien como funciona esto, tampoco se si este sea el lugar correcto, pero necesito reparar dos multimetros : un multimetro digital mod.60.131, y otro cen-tech mod. 61593. por favor si alguien pudiera ayudarme a conseguir los planos de los circuitos, se lo agradecería. Muchas gracias de antemano a todos!





¿Tester - Multímetro averiado, roto, descompuesto ?


----------



## mempun (Nov 16, 2021)

Estos dos multímetro que citas son un poco "raros" y será casi imposible (creo) encontrar los diagramas.

No obstante, *si están vivos* (= quedan a cero y marcan bien en alguna medida) sería posible repararlos. Si la lectura oscila o deriva o marcan sobrerrango (!___ = solo un 1) será casi imposible repararlos.

Un consumo elevado del multímetro también indicaría una avería grave. Han de consumir unos 2-3 mA más o menos.


----------



## Corregidor (Nov 16, 2021)

¿Que falla tiene su multímetro? 
En este link encuentra esquemas o diagramas como los conocemos en México. Por la imagen que aparece de su multímetro, yo usaría como referencia el MY 63 o MY 64:



			Index of /projects/reveng_multimeters/schema-7106


----------



## telera (Nov 24, 2021)

Hola amigos del foro.
Recurro a ustedes, a ver si podemos volver a la vida el multímetro PD-695 de Promax.
Se averió, intentando medir el voltage de salida de un "pastor electrico", aquí los llamamos así a los cercados que cuidan el ganado como ovejas, vacas etc...
En una primera reparación le cambié las resistencias (R29 y R30), que están a la entrada de los bornes de medición, la R30 que era de 47 Ohm, estaba agrietada y la R29 de 100 Ohm, no daba medición, por lo que al sustituirlas el multímetro ya mide tensión DC, pero sin embargo la falla persiste en la medición de tensión AC.
A la entrada tiene un capacimetro Spark Gaps (AG20 TAIYO), y tengo el presentimiento que este elemento se haya roto y esté cortando la medición en tensión AC.
He mirado donde poder conseguirlo, pero en la mayoría de web ya sale como componente obsoleto, así, que espero vuestros consejos.
Primero para intentar descubir donde puede estar la falla, si no es el capacímetro Spark Gaps.
Segundo que alternativa tengo, sin ese componente o en su defecto otro alternativo.
Y tercero y es el Spar Gaps, donde podría conseguirlo.
GRACIAS.
Pdta: Aquí les dejo unas imágenes del multímetro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 24, 2021)

Un spark-gap es un descargador gaseoso, muy conocido y usado en la protección de centrales telefónicas. Ahora no sé si ese que es SMD se conseguirá o nó, pero antes yo lo mediría. La unica forma de falla que supongo es que se pongan en cortocircuito, aunque nunca he visto uno fallado...


----------



## telera (Nov 24, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Un spark-gap es un descargador gaseoso, muy conocido y usado en la protección de centrales telefónicas. Ahora no sé si ese que es SMD se conseguirá o nó, pero antes yo lo mediría. La unica forma de falla que supongo es que se pongan en cortocircuito, aunque nunca he visto uno fallado...


No Dr.Zoiber, no es SMD, se parece a los clásicos capacímetros de poliester, de dos terminales que perforan el pcb.
Si lo mido con continuidad, NO TIENE, y si lo mido como condensador, tampoco obtengo capacitancia.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 24, 2021)

Es que hacés referencia a "capacímetro de poliester" y no sé que es eso, por que capacímetro es un instrumento para medir capacitores...
De todas formas, si te dá abierto está bien, por que esos dispositivos se transforman en cortocircuitos para altas tensiones.


----------



## telera (Nov 24, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es que hacés referencia a "capacímetro de poliester" y no sé que es eso, por que capacímetro es un instrumento para medir capacitores...
> De todas formas, si te dá abierto está bien, por que esos dispositivos se transforman en cortocircuitos para altas tensiones.


Perdona Dr.Zoiberg, quería decir "Capacitor", normalmente suelo llamarlos condensadores, pero como sé, que muchos de ustedes emplean el nombre de Capacitor, y se me fué el término "capacímetro", pero quería decir "Capacitor de poliester".
Pregunto: ¿Si puenteo el Spark Gaps, solo para hacer la prueba, podría quemar algún componente?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 24, 2021)

Los spark-gap normalmente van en "paralelo" con la entrada y a masa, así que supongo que si lo punteas no vas a poder medir nada.
Yo dudo que la falla esté ahí...pero podes quitarlo e intentar medir, aunque yo primero relevaría el circuito...


----------



## telera (Nov 25, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Los spark-gap normalmente van en "paralelo" con la entrada y a masa, así que supongo que si lo punteas no vas a poder medir nada.
> Yo dudo que la falla esté ahí...pero podes quitarlo e intentar medir, aunque yo primero relevaría el circuito...


Perdona Dr.Zoidberg no se a que te refieres con "*yo primero relevaría el circuito*".


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 25, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Perdona Dr.Zoidberg no se a que te refieres con "*yo primero relevaría el circuito*".


A ver como está conectado ese dispositivo respecto a la entrada AC.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 25, 2021)

Creo que volaron los diodos rectificadores. El condensador que mencionas parece estar bien.


----------



## telera (Nov 26, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> A ver como está conectado ese dispositivo respecto a la entrada AC.


Estaba conectado en la posición de AC.


mcrven dijo:


> Creo que volaron los diodos rectificadores. El condensador que mencionas parece estar bien.


Los probe (en placa), y obtenia sobre 500/600, los desmontaré y los probaré fuera de la pcb.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 27, 2021)

Diagrama de multitester dt830d?
					

, necesito digrama de multitester digital dt830dhice una mala medicion y se quemo la r16 superficial.gracias!!




					www.yoreparo.com
				




En ese link podrás ver diversos diagramas de multímetros digitales. Con ellos podrás orientarte para analizar la falla del tuyo.

Como podrás darte cuenta, la lectura de AC y DC se realizan sobre un mismo banco de resistencias. Si en DC las lecturas se muestran correctamente, el problema debe estar en la sección de rectificación y compensación de AC.


----------



## telera (Nov 27, 2021)

mcrven dijo:


> Creo que volaron los diodos rectificadores. El condensador que mencionas parece estar bien.


Bueno, los diodos no són, los desoldé de la placa y los medí fuera, y están BIEN.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 28, 2021)

Consideraste que haya muerto un integrado?
Rastrea hasta donde llega la señal en AC


----------



## telera (Nov 28, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Consideraste que haya muerto un integrado?
> Rastrea hasta donde llega la señal en AC


Sip..sí, correcto ya lo tengo en cuenta, perooooo....., no sé a qué IC, le llega la AC, lo bueno sería intentar conseguir el esquemático de este multímetro, ya que en su momento costo dinero, y la marca es relativamente buena, al menos aquí en España.
Gracias por tu interés.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 28, 2021)

La tensión AC no llega a ningún IC. Se encuentra presente solo entre los bornes de entrada y el selector de funciones, pasando por el diodo/diodos de rectificación y una(s) resistencias de compensación, ya siendo DC, termina sobre el divisor resistivo que determina las escalas y es el mismo para la función DC.
La lectura de tensiones AC no es función del controlador y solo media entre una y otra, el sistema de rectificación.


----------



## telera (Nov 28, 2021)

Estoy repasando las dos resistencias que puse, y en la R29, había puesto una de 100 Ohm, la riginal de 5 bandas repasando los colores es de 10 Ohm ( marrón, negro, marrón, oro, violeta).
Por consiguiente es posible que la R30, igual en vez de 47 Ohm, es de 470 Ohm, (no encuentro la vieja).

Sigue igual, le cambie la de 100 Ohm, por una de 10, y deje la de 47 Ohm, y sigue igual.
Bueno, pues habrá pasado a mejor vida.
GRACIAS, por los consejos.


----------



## jblanco (Feb 2, 2022)

Me regalaron un multimetro tipo VICTOR  VC890+ pero est*á* algo trajinado, nada  que quien me lo rega*l*ó lo desa*r*m*ó* y le movi*ó* todos los contactos del bot*ó*n selector (por eso me lo dio) he buscado en todos los sitios  inimaginables y nada, no puedo resolver el problema. La pregunta es la siguiente: ¿Alguien sabe como poner los contacto justo en el lugar donde van ?


----------



## Scooter (Feb 2, 2022)

Si está _desalmado_ lo mismo hay que exorcizar.

Bromas aparte sube unas fotos a ver si a alguien se le ocurre como ayudarte, pero si lo desarmó sin pensar y sin guardar piezas va a estar complicado.


----------



## jblanco (Feb 2, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> Si está _desalmado_ lo mismo hay que exorcizar.
> 
> Bromas aparte sube unas fotos a ver si a alguien se le ocurre como ayudarte, pero si lo desarmó sin pensar y sin guardar piezas va a estar complicado.



*A*quí tengo una imagen bien parecida aunque no es id*é*ntico el que tengo occiso en casa*,* tiene un rombito en*_*la parte superior izquierda y tres letras que no recuerdo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 2, 2022)

jblanco dijo:


> Me regalaron un multimetro tipo VICTOR  VC890+ pero esta algo trajinado, nada  que quien me lo regaó lo desalmo y le movio todos los contactos del boton selector (por eso me lo dio) he buscado en todos los sitios  inimaginables y nada, no puedo resolver el problema.La pregunta es la siguiente: ¿¿Alguien sabe como poner los contacto justo en el lugar donde van??


!La unica salida que veo es buscar por algun taller especializado en mantenimiento de multimetros y si possible especializado en esa marca o modelo !
!Suerte!


----------



## jblanco (Feb 2, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !La unica salida que veo es buscar por algun taller especializado en mantenimiento de multimetros y si possible especializado en esa marca o modelo !
> !Suerte!



*P*ena ! *Y*o no creo en la suerte ! *S*eguir*é* averiguando!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 2, 2022)

Otra posibilidad mas remota aun serias alguien tener un multimetro identico a lo tujo , desmantelar el con muuuucho cuidado y sacar una foto del selector como si queda armado las laminas de cubre  .


----------



## KRLSNVRT (May 5, 2022)

Buenos días tengo la pinza amperimétrica DT-3372B esta sufrió un golpe fuerte, perdió la capacidad de medir tensión alterna y perdió la calibración del óhmetro la revise y encontré la resistencia  R58 suelta, la soldé y revise la continuidad pero no volvió a marcar la tensión ac siempre sale en 0000 su chip principal es el FS9922  R8693.01.A  las demás funciones están bien, prende y apaga normalmente, si alguien tiene el diagrama si lo puede compartir estaría muy agradecido, cualquier ayuda bien venida.


----------



## unmonje (May 5, 2022)

Buenas,
Si sufrió un fuerte golpe, podria haberse arruinado el cristal, verifica que al procesador que alimenta, le siga llegando ese clock del cristal.
Me refiero al que está entre D21 y R41. Después impreso rajado o componente internamente roto son apariencia de roto. LA resistencia suelta tambien puede estar rota, debería seguir midiendo lo mismo que antes.


----------



## mempun (May 6, 2022)

Si ha sufrido un golpe, la avería será mecánica, como te tice *unmonje*: componente roto o desoldado. Hay que moverlos y mirar las soldaduras con una lupa. Yo me he encontrado con pinzas nuevas con componentes sin soldar, pero que tocaban el agujero de la PCB y funcionaban.


----------



## KRLSNVRT (May 6, 2022)

muchas gracias estaré verificando


----------



## DJ T3 (May 6, 2022)

A mitad del PCB, donde esta el preset "R02" junto a un integrado que no distingo, parece marcado el PCB, un pin del preset y la mitad de una resistencia


----------



## unmonje (May 6, 2022)

Tambien fijarse si el* cursor * de alguno o de varios resistores de *PRESET, *siguen haciendo contacto con la vía .


----------



## mempun (May 7, 2022)

Y también esos cuatro varistores (?) verdes, grandotes, a veces los he encontrado sueltos.


----------



## Mateo4 (May 8, 2022)

Hola gente
Tengo un multímetro zurich zr-160 que uso para prácticas, nada de gran precisión. El tema es que cuando quiero medir tensión eficaz de ripple por la carga me marca 30V que es el doble de la tensión media por la carga, y supera ampliamente la tensión de la fuente. 

Realizé la misma medición con otro multímetro de mayor calidad y me marcaba aprox. 0,35V que era la tensión esperada.

El circuito es el rectificador de onda completa con capacitor de filtro y carga de 1k. La tensión de entrada es 12Veficaces 50Hz.

Si alguien sabe porque se produce ese error lo agradecería.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2022)

Primero de todo reemplaza la batería !


----------



## WUANEJO (Oct 8, 2022)

Buenas tardes o buenos dias, tengo un problema con un tester de gancho, un fulgore 235,  la abrí con fuerza y se rompieron o despegaron los dos cables que van al gancho buscando rastro intente soldar donde era evidente, solde donde era evidente pero no funciona.  He marcado el lugar donde solde pero Sera ese el lugar donde iba soldado?. Estaria muy agradecido si alguien me lo confirma.  Talvez alguien tiene ese modelo.  Busque en otros foros y solo se burlaron.  Espero me puedan ayudar muchas gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 8, 2022)

Por la fotos posteada mas arriba puedo veer dos hilos color roja soltos , pero tanbien puedo veer salindo de la bobina captadora (gancho) dos hilos uno de color rojo y lo otro de color negro.
? seguro que son los mismo hilos ( inicio /final )?
? Podrias subir mas fotos del equipo en questón ?
? Testeaste la continuedad de la bobina captadora , quizaz esa si rompio?
!Saludos!


----------



## Troglodita (Oct 8, 2022)

Estuve buscando qué es un "téster de gancho"; resulta que es una pinza amperimétrica. La Fulgore FU0235.
En los vídeos que hay en youtube sobre esa pinza no he visto ninguno en el que se muestre el interior.
A ver si tienes suerte y alguien tiene el esquema.
Es poco probable que estuviesen soldados en los extremos de una resistencia.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 8, 2022)

Troglodita dijo:


> "Es poco probable que estuviesen soldados en los extremos de una resistencia."


Caro Don Troglodita es normal tener un resistor de carga conectado directamente  a los dos  terminales de la bobina captadora ( gancho) porque esa es en realidad lo devanado secundario de un  "transformador de curriente" y lo devanado primario es lo Hilo sensado .
!Saludos"


----------



## Troglodita (Oct 8, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Caro Don Troglodita es normal tener un resistor de carga conectado directamente  a los dos  terminales de la bobina captadora ( gancho) porque esa es en realidad lo devanado secundario de un  "transformador de curriente" y lo devanado primario es lo Hilo sensado .
> !Saludos"


Me refería a que es poco probable que los cables estén soldados justo en las soldaduras de una resistencia SMD como se indica en la foto.


----------



## unmonje (Oct 8, 2022)

WUANEJO dijo:


> Buenas tardes o buenos dias, tengo un problema con un tester de gancho, un fulgore 235,  la abrí con fuerza y se rompieron o despegaron los dos cables que van al gancho buscando rastro intente soldar donde era evidente, solde donde era evidente pero no funciona.  He marcado el lugar donde solde pero Sera ese el lugar donde iba soldado?. Estaria muy agradecido si alguien me lo confirma.  Talvez alguien tiene ese modelo.  Busque en otros foros y solo se burlaron.  Espero me puedan ayudar muchas gracias.Ver el archivo adjunto 290270


Los cables tienen que ir a un enchufe adecuado en la placa, sino es así , el instrumento no vale como tal. No llego a entender porque abrió el instrumento y si tiene que hacer ESO para cambiar la batería, repito, el instrumento no lo vale como tal.
En este instrumento se ve perfectamente donde van conectadas las bobinas  de esta pinza "amperométrica ". De "gancho" son los  "alfileres"


----------



## mcrven (Oct 8, 2022)

Como siempre todo dependerá del costo de cada instrumento. En el de @WANEKO, evidentemente se ahorraron hasta el conector.


----------



## switchxxi (Oct 8, 2022)

Y, sin embargo, va sobre esa resistencia.

No es de la misma marca, Fulgore, pero es la misma  pero con diferente olor: (DT266)






Mas imágenes.

Verifica que no se haya cortado el alambre dentro de la pinza.

(Si bien no es exactamente igual pareciera que es lo mismo con los componente en otro lugar).


----------



## mcrven (Oct 8, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Y, sin embargo, va sobre esa resistencia.
> 
> No es de la misma marca, Fulgore, *pero es la misma  pero con diferente olor:* (DT266)
> 
> ...



... Aroma de Gardenias ...


----------



## unmonje (Oct 8, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Y, sin embargo, va sobre esa resistencia.
> 
> No es de la misma marca, Fulgore, pero es la misma  pero con diferente olor: (DT266)
> 
> ...


👇


----------



## mempun (Oct 10, 2022)

Es muy parecida a la (genérica) 266, de la que hay diagramas y fotografías en internet.


----------



## WUANEJO (Oct 11, 2022)

Troglodita dijo:


> Estuve buscando qué es un "téster de gancho"; resulta que es una pinza amperimétrica. La Fulgore FU0235.
> En los vídeos que hay en youtube sobre esa pinza no he visto ninguno en el que se muestre el interior.
> A ver si tienes suerte y alguien tiene el esquema.
> Es poco probable que estuviesen soldados en los extremos de una resistencia.





unmonje dijo:


> Los cables tienen que ir a un enchufe adecuado en la placa, sino es así , el instrumento no vale como tal. No llego a entender porque abrió el instrumento y si tiene que hacer ESO para cambiar la batería, repito, el instrumento no lo vale como tal.
> En este instrumento se ve perfectamente donde van conectadas las bobinas  de esta pinza "amperométrica ". De "gancho" son los  "alfileres"


Gracias amigo. Seguire buscando, la abri porque no funcionaba. Por error jale demasiado y se rompio.


mcrven dijo:


> Como siempre todo dependerá del costo de cada instrumento. En el de @WANEKO, evidentemente se ahorraron hasta el conector.





switchxxi dijo:


> Y, sin embargo, va sobre esa resistencia.
> 
> No es de la misma marca, Fulgore, pero es la misma  pero con diferente olor: (DT266)
> 
> ...


Muchisimas gracias por el video. Si es la misma kk.


unmonje dijo:


> 👇


Veo que debo tirarlo jajajajajaja solo me costo 18 dolares. 😂


----------



## unmonje (Oct 11, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Y, sin embargo, va sobre esa resistencia.
> 
> No es de la misma marca, Fulgore, pero es la misma  pero con diferente olor: (DT266)
> 
> ...


Código interno de fábrica DT 2 66  --> Mas familiarmente --> Dura Treinta y tres semanas.  2,  66 semanas


----------

